# Worst thing the cat's done.



## ycbm (14 February 2019)

Can't let the dogs have all the fun on the AAD thread  

Worst things our cats have ever done

-  eat an entire drumstick, plus plastic, off the Christmas turkey defrosting on the table.

- steal my hearing aid off a table and hide it, or eat it, I never did find it.


Yours?


----------



## SOS (14 February 2019)

Bring a full size rat into the house.

Kill â€œourâ€ robin 

Put on lots of weight by eating round the neighbours and making it very embarrassing to take them to work.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 February 2019)

The brown cat (sadly missed by all despite being the naughtiest cat ever) in the pic







in no particular order

*would go through other peoples cat flaps and eat the food they had put out for their cat
*attacked the neighbour's dog
*attacked a badger
*peed on the TV and broke it
*peed on the curtains 
*chewed up any cardboard box he could get his teeth on
*bit my hand (mainly my fault)
*would catch three baby bunnies a day during 'bunny season' and bring them into the house to eat
*ate a rabbit on my cream carpet while we were out - carpet was ruined
*maimed baby bunnies for hunting practice for the kittens (truly awful)
*would bring you any garden bird you admired
*broke down a door to get to my new kitten, luckily because he wanted to wash the kitten, not eat it
*would get in the fridge 
*would get in the dishwasher (once caught him licking a knife with marmite on it)
*moaned and moaned and moaned all the flipping time (burmese yowl)
*would get in bed with you when he came in from outside wet
*would wash my eyebrows until my skin was red (it's always nice to wake up wondering why your forehead area is sore)
*would watch me have a shower and then try to wash my ankles as soon as I got out
*follow you on a walk and be seriously peed off with you if you shut him in so he couldn't go etc... etc...

Still miss him.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 February 2019)

None of mine could compete with Faracat's cat! ðŸ˜²

One of mine brought frogs in through the catflap after we had gone to bed.... my husband didn't know how much they scream when poked and prodded by large cat!
Husband used motorbike gloves to separate frogs from cat,  very fetching look when wearing dressing gown ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
We moved the sideboard last year, found a mummified one stuck to the top of the skirting board,  in spreadeagled fashion, bleurgh.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 February 2019)

LOL, frogs are surprisingly loud. 

I forgot to mention that they worst thing was that he was always so very pleased with himself. If you tried to tell him to stop, he just did the naughty thing faster so that he was finished and pleased with his work before you made it over to stop him. Yes, a cat certainly can 'pee faster' when it wants to.







ETA - the watermark is covering his squirrel. Oh well, just imagine a dead squirrel placed carefully on the mat next to the smug little sod of a cat.


----------



## Cortez (14 February 2019)

*Opens the fridge for the dogs to graze in
*Ditto the freezer (both now fitted with child locks, which he fiddles with experimentally....)
*Ate the Tree Creeper 30 seconds after I spotted it (rare bird, now even rarer...)
*Steals cooked broccoli, peas and potatoes out of the pot (boiling)
*Chases the dogs...and the horses
*Peed in my overnight bag 4 years ago - still can't use it despite every deodorizing method known to man
*Rolls eggs off the counter for attention
*Ate a mouse then threw it up - on my chest, in bed

Timothy is the *best* cat!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 February 2019)

Last cat killed a hare out in my paddock. I found it and left it in a branch of my willow tree to dispose of but forgot it. Next morning I find two blissed out, not hungry cats in utility room. find remains of hare (one back leg, tail and an ear) in utility room which is 150ft from willow tree and we had no cat flap at the time so he'd jumped up and dragged it through one of the little windows at the top (other cat was a kitten then). I was late giving him dinner once, he threw up a vole in front of me and then ate it again.

They regularly raid the dustbin, they regularly raid the ducks' food, they regularly turn feed room upside down looking for duck feed/mice and the odd egg I've left in there. they demand feeding all the time (they are fed twice daily!). Groot liked to hide in my van, I once got to the next village before I realised he was in the dogs' crate with the dogs.

My dogs are saints in comparison!


----------



## Rumtytum (14 February 2019)

Faracat what happened to the photo which used to come up at the bottom of all your posts? That cat was utterly gorgeous


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 February 2019)

Cortez said:



View attachment 29624

Click to expand...

love a ginger!



Groot eating the retriever


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (14 February 2019)

Sadly for various reasons I no longer have any cats. However the list of their dreadful misdemeanors is long and shocking. 

Almost all of those stated plus - shitting in the bath despite having ready access to a cat flap (at least it was easily cleaned away..yuk!)  
Leaping on my precious 3 month old babies head and latching on like a Davy Crocket hat and had to be prised off leaving claw marks in an almost perfect circle around baby's skull.
Flying through the open backdoor one summer evening with a huge and scrumptious looking piece of steak in his mouth - sounds of distraught neighbours shrieking and arguing who hadn't bought enough steaks for the guests at their barbecue.
Lovely neighbour the other side and a world renowned grower of very rare orchids.......coming around to ask me had I seen a small grey mouse sized furry object anywhere...apparently a very rare orchid bulb had been sent to him from the other side of the world and had disappeared from his Orchid house..... denied all knowledge while surreptitiously kicking back the gnarled old tom cat that was intent on coming around the door  to greet him with the offending half chewed 'very, very rare'  orchid bulb in his hairy old gob!

My God! and they say dogs are troublesome l! :O


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 February 2019)

Has it gone? I haven't removed it *mumbles.. blimmin' forums*.

Here's some more for you (hope they work). 

Now Kasper may have completely adored 'the bad, brown cat' who was basically his adopted dad, but he's just not that naughty at all. 






He did once sit on my electric tape while I was putting a fence up. I know, I'm aghast too. 







He also sat on my hat...







and played with the christmas decorations.


----------



## Rumtytum (14 February 2019)

Could write a book about Tigga. One winter night he dragged a chicken (left out to defrost overnight in the kitchen) off the work surface, ate a portion and left it at the bottom of the stairs. My ex, whoâ€™d got up early to go shooting, stuck his foot in the cavity, skidded across the tiled floor, hit his head and knocked himself out. I found him unconscious with his foot still in the chicken. Surreal.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 February 2019)

I shouldn't laugh Rumty... but that's so funny! I hope your ex wasn't too injured?


----------



## Rumtytum (14 February 2019)

Thanks Faracat!


----------



## Rumtytum (14 February 2019)

Faracat said:



			I shouldn't laugh Rumty... but that's so funny! I hope your ex wasn't too injured?
		
Click to expand...

He was fine but Tigga came within an inch of losing more than one of his lives ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 February 2019)

Poor Tigga. I can see why the ex is an ex.


----------



## milliepops (14 February 2019)

Faracat said:



			and played with the christmas decorations.






Click to expand...

Haven't got a cat (highly allergic)but we have that xmas decoration ðŸ˜

Love this thread but not sad that I can't have any moggies ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 February 2019)

But surely what you are really thinking that the only thing that could improve your life would be to get out of bed and to stand *barefooted* on a bunny eyeball right? So soft and squishy and warm between your toes. I'm sure that you are actually gutted that you are allergic and are just putting on a brave face.


----------



## ycbm (14 February 2019)

I going to kill my kitten!  He has just thrown a whole glass of Wolfblass all over the lounge carpet. I don't know if I'm more angry about how long it takes to get wine out of a carpet or how much I was looking forward to drinking it ðŸ˜¡.


----------



## Lindylouanne (14 February 2019)

The blind one. Absolutely no chance of him doing anything bad ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Umbongo (14 February 2019)

My fat cat managed to hollow out and eat a loaf of bread from the bread bin once. Wasnâ€™t noticed until my dad tried to slice it and just got a square of crust!

When he used to hunt he would eat everything apart from the guts, then leave them by your bed so when you got up, you accidentally trod on them. He once brought in a â€œlitterâ€? of baby wild bunnies and let them hop around the house whilst he went off for a nap!

Also killed the regular robin. Really upset my dad as it started appearing after grandad died and would visit daily. So dad felt it was grandad in robin form coming to say hi 

He loved getting in peoples cars when they were emptying shopping, or the back of the postmanâ€™s van, and would regularly get driven a couple of miles until he was noticed in the foot wells.


----------



## Lindylouanne (14 February 2019)

Ok will try this one again


----------



## NACD (14 February 2019)

Went for a wee on my housemates (brand new) laptop - followed by a poo on their bed. Suffice to say they had a turbulent relationship.


----------



## albeg (14 February 2019)

She would tease the dog whenever possible. She adopted us, so wasn't a house cat, but she'd sneak in and park herself in the dog's bed, and the poor dog would just stare at her, or come looking for someone to deal with the cat. She also used to sprawl across the doorway of whatever door the dog went out, so she'd be too afraid to come back in. 
When she arrived first she'd leave decapitated rats in random places for us, earning the name Pest Control, which got shortened to Pest when she started teasing the dog.

But the large dog (pony) quite liked her and shared his stable with her, and would always stop to nuzzle her, she'd walk down the road with us to his field.

PC and Bob

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2eFbxTE


----------



## BeckyFlowers (14 February 2019)

Rumtytum said:



			Could write a book about Tigga. One winter night he dragged a chicken (left out to defrost overnight in the kitchen) off the work surface, ate a portion and left it at the bottom of the stairs. My ex, whoâ€™d got up early to go shooting, stuck his foot in the cavity, skidded across the tiled floor, hit his head and knocked himself out. I found him unconscious with his foot still in the chicken. Surreal.
		
Click to expand...

That is genuinely one of the funniest things I've ever heard.

My Daisy is an angel for the most part, but the worst she's done is bring me in a live rat.


----------



## Mule (14 February 2019)

Mine brought a huge rabbit up through a second storey window and deposited it in my shower. She then ate it...messily ðŸ¤¢

I had another cat who climbed in through the neighbours bedroom window and went to sleep on her pillow. This was the same neighbour who frequently complained that the cat was teasing her dog.

The same cat pood in the packed suitcase of a very fastidious relative!

She also ate a rare bird that my mother had been admiring ðŸ¦


----------



## Mule (14 February 2019)

MrsJingle said:



			Lovely neighbour the other side and a world renowned grower of very rare orchids.......coming around to ask me had I seen a small grey mouse sized furry object anywhere...apparently a very rare orchid bulb had been sent to him from the other side of the world and had disappeared from his Orchid house..... denied all knowledge while surreptitiously kicking back the gnarled old tom cat that was intent on coming around the door  to greet him with the offending half chewed 'very, very rare'  orchid bulb in his hairy old gob!

My God! and they say dogs are troublesome l! :O
		
Click to expand...

Hehe


----------



## paddi22 (14 February 2019)

one of ours managed to wee on our heating pipes somewhere under the floorboards, and now we can't turn on our heating when we have visitors because it makes the house stink of cat wee


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 February 2019)

I think the latest addition is the naughiest moggy we've had. It gets into anywhere, bedroom drawer was the latest for about 10hrs. Brings in live birds and launches herself round the house chasing them. Sits at the table waiting to be fed, eats any plastic bag left around or anything with plastic outer.


----------



## 9tails (15 February 2019)

My neighbour called me over a while ago to ask after the health of my "big black and white cat".  She was concerned he was unwell because he took a crap on her back doorstep every night, as a surprise gift for them in the morning, and that last few days they had been runny.  This was the first I knew of his overnight activities.


----------



## ihatework (15 February 2019)

The damn things are pretty much untrainable. My dog would never behave (or get away with) what my cats do.

The ginger & white one has broken the curtain rail more than once by climing the curtains. He also breaks into the dog food bin and has an all you can eat buffet. He is a bugger for stealing food and will swipe out of your hand given half a chance. He has twisted the neighbour around his paws and rushes up to her when she gets back from work pleading deep hunger ... despite most likely having caught a mouse/vole/rat that day (and eaten it).

He went through a particularly vile stage of crapping in the bath, thankfully seems to have got over that.

His classic was stowing away in neighbours defender and taking a trip into town - nearly causing a collision when he landed on said neighbours lap.

He was aptly named Ron Weasley.

My first Burmese girl was just utterly perfect and awesome. Caught her first adult rabbit aged 7 months and dragged it through the cat flap. She polished her halo until I lost her in an RTA shortly after ðŸ˜¢

Replacement Burmese is also very well behaved. Obviously provided I donâ€™t object to feeding and fussing on demand and have no objection to them sleeping or walking over whatever surface takes their fancy.

Itâ€™s the moggy boy that is generally the troublemaker!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 February 2019)

I had a pure white, deaf cat many years ago. Because of the deafness he was mostly a house cat (he'd been a farm cat before I got him form the CPL). He was huge, I like a big, farm tom, and scared of nothing. He once escaped from an upstairs window and was found fast asleep in next door's bed. He would sleep on his back, front paws on his (quite round) little tummy, snoring gently. He was ace but I never did get entirely rid of the white cat hair everywhere.


----------



## dogatemysalad (15 February 2019)

My dogs are constantly appalled by the behaviour of our two cats. Apart from bring a live baby rabbit into the sitting room and hiding a dead mouse in the dining room to decompose, the dogs are horrified by the cats trying to steal the cream cake going into my mouth. One of the cats uses the collie as a rug to sleep on. Its a dogs life.


----------



## D66 (15 February 2019)

Our cat regularly brings in rats, mice, frogs, birds and voles, dead and alive.  We have a mouse trap permanently installed on the landing to catch the ones she loses, but if it is a live rat the PJR has to be brought in to sort it out. 
At the top of the stairs is a washable doormat because that is where she disemboweled (sp?) her victims, except she now sorts them a bit further along. Stepping on the remains whilst visiting the loo in the night is a recognised hazard. Carpet cleaners make very little impact on vole organ stains.
She meows for food every time she comes in  even when the food is in the bowl and prefers to have her chin tickled while she eats it.

albeg she looks very like your cat.


----------



## WandaMare (15 February 2019)

Not sure if it was the worst thing one of mine has done but it was quite funny.

We had a lovely little rescue tortie, very active and into everything. One morning she jumped onto the side in the kitchen, landing on the edge of a tray of cut crystal glasses which my mother in law gave us as a house warming present. The tray slipped very slowly towards the edge of the side and one by one the glasses slipped off and smashed spectacularly across the tiled kitchen floor. OH and I sat at the dining table on the other side of the room, knowing there was no way we could get there quickly enough to save anything....and both just burst out laughing!

The cat seemed quite happy with her mornings work....it wasn't so funny explaining to OH's mum...


----------



## albeg (15 February 2019)

D66 said:



			Our cat regularly brings in rats, mice, frogs, birds and voles, dead and alive.  We have a mouse trap permanently installed on the landing to catch the ones she loses, but if it is a live rat the PJR has to be brought in to sort it out.
At the top of the stairs is a washable doormat because that is where she disemboweled (sp?) her victims, except she now sorts them a bit further along. Stepping on the remains whilst visiting the loo in the night is a recognised hazard. Carpet cleaners make very little impact on vole organ stains.
She meows for food every time she comes in  even when the food is in the bowl and prefers to have her chin tickled while she eats it.

albeg she looks very like your cat.

Click to expand...

Sounds like she has you wrapped around her paw!

The cat that owned us ðŸ˜‚ or possibly Bob's cat ðŸ˜‚. He wasn't keen on the other cat that turned up for a while, he'd move away if that guy came over for a nuzzle/to rub against him, but PC could wind around his legs and he'd stand stock still for her. ðŸ˜


----------



## PapaverFollis (15 February 2019)

I don't have a cat but I do enjoy how wonderfully naughty they are and completely get away with it. Very much liking this thread! The unconscious man with a chicken on his foot is genius.


----------



## scats (15 February 2019)

Love this thread.  Cats are amazing, we have dogs and cats here but the cats win hands down for me.  They are fantastic.

About 10 or maybe 15 years ago, I saw something odd on the rug by our front door.  From standing height I couldnâ€™t work out what it wa,s but they were small and pink.  Bent down and picked them up, put them right up to my face to discover they were 4 perfect little pink mice feet.

We had a cat who couldnâ€™t (wouldnâ€™t?!) catch mice or birds, but she was extremely skilled in the hunting of slugs, moths and worms and would regularly bring them in and leave them on peoples beds.

When I was a child we had a cat get into the kitchen on Christmas Day and make a start on the turkey.  The same cat also ate a large portion of my birthday cake, just before Mum went to get it to light the candles.

An amusing story rather than naughty.  Our cats have an obsession with Dreamies and we had accidentally left a large pack on the side, unsealed.  I was upstairs and I remember hearing a strange banging noise in the hall, but I was busy and I didnâ€™t pay much attention to it.  About ten minutes passed and it became less banging and more crashing.  I was aware that things were obviously being bumped into.  Fearing that one of my family members was having some kind of episode, I shot down the stairs to find Oakley, our male cat, with a pack of Dreamies stuck on his head up to his neck, pathetically attempting to jump blindly up through the spindles of our staircase.  He was failing miserably and then crashing into the walls and furniture. After freeing him, he looked rather shell shocked by the incident, but I found it absolutely hilarious!  Iâ€™ll never forget the sight of a cat with a Dreamie packet for a head.  Poor bugger.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 February 2019)

Lol I'll look forward to reading these bet they're hilarious

These are various ones over the years several were the ragdolls others the suspected forest cat:

-shredded the wall paper border that run up the stairs in the middle of the wall. Not the wallpaper just the border (fc)

-got in the fortunately switched off oven (ragdoll 1)

-pulled up the carpet from under the door bar while shut in said room to stop them getting out while decorating or other stuff was going on ( started by ragdoll 1, now assisted by ragdoll 2)

-got a chicken leg out the bin (suspect fc)

-removed the cooked fillet of fish from the pan on the work unit and eaten most of it leaving only a small piece (suspect fc)

-pulled over the big vase of flowers probably through attempting to chew on them, sending the water all over the unit and his insurance renewal papers scattering the flowers everywhere, my mum had had a really stressful day at work then got home to this, she then went upstairs and thought he'd died as he was sprawled out on the landing (ragdoll 1)

-gone roaring round the house then lept astride the TV (ragdoll 1 who weighs 7kg!)

-singed the ends of his whiskers/ ruff while counter surfing when candles were lit during a power cut (ragdoll 1)

-Shinned halfway up the curtains and clung from them (ragdoll 2)

-recurringly pulled my pinned up rosettes from the cork display board they were on fortunately not ingesting the pins in the process (ragdoll 1)

I'm sure I'll think of others but need to get back to work!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 February 2019)

Rumtytum said:



			Could write a book about Tigga. One winter night he dragged a chicken (left out to defrost overnight in the kitchen) off the work surface, ate a portion and left it at the bottom of the stairs. My ex, whoâ€™d got up early to go shooting, stuck his foot in the cavity, skidded across the tiled floor, hit his head and knocked himself out. I found him unconscious with his foot still in the chicken. Surreal.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but the fact his foot was still in the chicken when you found him made this even funnier ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (15 February 2019)

Oh dear some more have come to mind......the house completely flooded up to 4 feet level, luckily insured and insurers more than happy to put us in an Hotel, animals in various boarding facilities etc.. Of course that was never going to happen and we spent 3 to 4 months living upstairs in a small'ish cottage with 3 dogs and 4 cats. Oh the day the carpets were finally laid downstairs, everything dry and replaced throughout ground floor, absolute heaven.....the 'Rare orchid bulb stealing' old tom cat  shat right in the middle of the downstairs living room within 2 hours of the lush new carpet being laid - he had never, ever done that before 

I can feel poor Herbert Lom in Inspector Clouseau's eye twitch coming on as I remember  all my long gone moggies - is it any wonder it is only dogs and horses these days?


----------



## Theocat (15 February 2019)

My cats are so boringly well behaved and team spirited that I can contribute zero to this thread ðŸ˜‚  

Brings a live bird in: spits it out on demand so I can pick it up and return it to the wild.

Clambers into the Christmas tree: gets out when I tell him and doesn't knock off even a single bauble for the rest of the season even when unsupervised.

Shuts himself in the bathroom for eighteen hours: wees in the bath where it's easy to clean.

They don't steal food, jump on the work surfaces, scratch, bite, meow to demand food or doors being opened, eat house plants, terrorise the neighbours, break things, or go anywhere except in their litter. They sleep in their beds, load into the cat carrier without protest, behave for the vet, are polite and friendly to visitors, and are delighted to see me if I have been away. 

But I would still adore them even if they were complete hooligans


----------



## scats (16 February 2019)

We have four Christmas trees and we have to tie them to a curtain pole or nearby solid structure or else the cats have them down repeatedly.  We have to keep a big pole and a mini hoover hidden behind the sofa to use as a â€˜cat Christmas tree removal deviceâ€™.  They are constantly up them.  You just see these manic cat hands flailing out from the tree.

We have several bauble-casualties every year, but this year they destroyed something a bit more sentimental (well, it was a tag team effort between the cats and little dog).  Mum has always hung a cardboard Santa that I made at playschool when I was 3 on the tree.  Albeit hidden at the back and high up, but the sentiment was there.  He was looking pretty good for being over 30 years old- still had his glitter and his cotton wool beard.
Then one of the cats got up and knocked him down, straight into the jaws of the waiting dog, who decided to dissect him.
Bless my poor mum, she gave the soggy pieces to my dad and told him to try and tape it back together but my dad just gave her a look... it was definitely beyond repair.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 February 2019)

Oh yes Christmas tree climbing! The suspected forest cat is the reason there is no longer a Christmas tree up at Christmas time here- she was a kitten, shinned up it, the tree started wobbling, down came the tree with her astride it. Given the carnage ragdoll 1 was prone to causing it was deemed there would be no more Christmas tree once he arrived, I would love to see it vs him I suspect a you've been framed or you tube video would arise from it!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 February 2019)




----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 February 2019)




----------



## Surbie (17 February 2019)

Mine was abandoned and living feral for a while. He used to let himself in to the neighbours' houses and they'd find him asleep in their sinks. He could recognise the sound of our car and would race it to the garages and then walk back with us to the house. He was forever climbing the silver birch in the front garden then yelling that he Couldn't Get Down. He bit anyone who wasn't family, including my lovely, patient friend who looked after him when I went away.

Mushy gifts of mice/birds/voles/shrews were left in the toes of any shoes. We learned to shake shoes before putting them on and kept a 'dispatching brick' by the kitchen door for when it was needed.

The worst thing he did was pee on my bed, with me in it. Not a great way to wake up. The mattress had to be thrown away.


----------



## SEL (19 February 2019)

These are brilliant - making muddy paw Missy seem angelic.

My little rescue kitten who sadly got through her 9 lives too quickly used to catch worms. I only found this out when I decided to turn the old kitchen rug and found them all pressed flat underneath.

Mum's rescue tabby cat who adopted them was great at catching things. They moved to a house with a pond and within a month every single goldfish had been hooked out...

Our current ball of fluff didn't catch a single thing until we moved to this house 4 years ago. My OH is becoming very, very good at catching mice! Missy thinks it's a great game for them to bond over.


----------



## Serianas (7 March 2019)

Miss Weetabix will happily beat up her brother Monty forever, but if he tries to play back, its like she's being murdered! usually this happens when I'm on the phone :S


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 March 2019)

LOL!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 March 2019)

Is anyone else now conditioned to the sound of cat sick and will even wake up in the might on hearing it or am I just far too used to said sound ðŸ˜‚


----------



## BeckyFlowers (19 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Is anyone else now conditioned to the sound of cat sick and will even wake up in the might on hearing it or am I just far too used to said sound ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No you're not alone. Hairball season is upon us


----------



## EventingMum (19 March 2019)

Theocat said:



			My cats are so boringly well behaved and team spirited that I can contribute zero to this thread ðŸ˜‚ 

Brings a live bird in: spits it out on demand so I can pick it up and return it to the wild.

Clambers into the Christmas tree: gets out when I tell him and doesn't knock off even a single bauble for the rest of the season even when unsupervised.

Shuts himself in the bathroom for eighteen hours: wees in the bath where it's easy to clean.

They don't steal food, jump on the work surfaces, scratch, bite, meow to demand food or doors being opened, eat house plants, terrorise the neighbours, break things, or go anywhere except in their litter. They sleep in their beds, load into the cat carrier without protest, behave for the vet, are polite and friendly to visitors, and are delighted to see me if I have been away.

But I would still adore them even if they were complete hooligans 

Click to expand...

Are you sure they're actually cats?  I've never known ones like this!!


----------



## Boulty (20 March 2019)

This is Zebedee the three legged cat with the end of his tail missing who I sadly had to PTS at the end of Summer due to lymphoma aged about 5 or 6.  First of all the worst thing he ever did was convince me that he needed to come home with me (He was a stray due to be PTS due to an injury to his tail that none of the charities wanted to pay to have the damaged tip amputated... god only knows how he lost his leg as he came like that!) I did not want a cat. I do not class myself as a cat person.  He liked chaos & destruction. The more chewed to bits something was the happier it made him!  Casualties included god only knows how many cardboard boxes & newspapers (which BTW all belonged to him, especially right at the moment you wanted to read them & he could only be removed from them with the assistance of over gloves!), the 2 wooden dog ornaments on the windowsill, the plastic beads in the blinds & anyones hands they were daft enough to leave in his reach!  







He smashed a milk jug in the kitchen the first night he was with us & also used to pull the carpet up behind the door to the hallway so he had to be banished to the conservatory (with catflap to outside) whenever he was left alone to stop him from wrecking the house.  (He was banned from bedrooms as he used to attack your feet if you moved a millimeter under the covers!)




He also liked to bring home everything from really hairy moths, baby birds with their feet missing, various other small feathery things both dead & alive, an entire family of mice over several days &  delightful beheaded vole... oh & not forgetting the frog! I genuinely came home to this note once




He was also a massive food thief and would happily swipe food right off your plate & then run off with it! He also thought water in glasses was superior to what was in his dish.  He also regarded the Xmas tree as a climbing frame & he thought Xmas dinner really ought to include him in the centre of the table (he'd literally climb the chair backs & vault over people's shoulders to get on the table to try & nick things!)




He also used to make a game out of grabbing people on their way past / trying to trip people up & his favourite running game was stalking up to my dad when he was asleep, batting his hand & then racing off before he could get into trouble!  

All in all lots of little bits of cumulative naughtiness


----------



## Boulty (20 March 2019)

And then we have Horace the Horrid.  He was another pity rescue from work (kitten with eye hanging out that needed removing on Xmas Eve taken home with precisely zero pre-planning & I literally had to borrow food, dishes & cat litter from work!) He turned out to have fleas (cue emergency flea treatment on Boxing Day!) & ear mites.  He also had a reaction to his first vaccination & required rushing back to vets at 11pm because he was adamant his leg was falling off (it wasn't).

He has been nearly squished in doors multiple times (last week I thought I'd broken his leg because he ran through literally just as door was closing), gleefully repeats things about 20 times if you tell him they're naughty (currently he's determined to be allowed on the worktops & in the kitchen sink... sometimes it takes a lot of self control not to just leave it filled with water & see what happens.  He is systematically finding out if EVERY surface in house is naughty to scratch so far we've done the chairs, the carpet & the walls & I fear the curtains may be next!).  Oh he also tried to jump in the toilet recently... 




Other fun games include latching onto people (he is still oblivious to the word "No!") & running around the house screaming to be let out  (he is allowed out supervised during daylight hours right now... he demands to also go out in the dark) & he has also recently started trying to figure out how door handles work.  He's still only 5 months old so plenty of times for great deeds of naughtiness although he already receives multiple death threats a day from my family as he's a bit "full on" to live with at the moment (He's either asleep, eating or demanding to play... he can play for up to 2 hrs without getting bored which is longer than any of the humans can manage!)


----------



## Chippers1 (21 March 2019)

My ragdoll is pretty well behaved but the worst thing he did was - he likes to jump onto the cabinet in the bathroom, I think he must've tried to go up there when I was at work, missed and fell in the sink simultaneously pushing the plug down and also turning the tap on. Came home to a very flooded bathroom which went into downstairs' flat too and all over the outside walls. I came home and thought someone had been cleaning in the outside courtyard bit, nope that was coming from my overflow!! It took months for my bathroom to completely dry out. 
The funniest thing was his face when I came in, he had such a 'SOMETHINGS HAPPENED' look 

He's very cheeky rather than naughty. He used to pull out the tv aerial wire if I wasn't paying enough attention to him but like a toddler would you would be saying 'don't do that' and he'd look at you and pull it out! I got a better cable so he can't now ha ha.

He eats spiders and flies (very helpful), sits on the balcony and ignores all the other cats that come and visit, shouts at you when he wants to play and shouts to tell you exactly what he wants to play too. He's great!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 March 2019)

Boulty - that pic of Horace in the cat flap made me do a LOL as it looks like a little disembodied head saying hi!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 March 2019)

Chippers1 said:



			My ragdoll is pretty well behaved but the worst thing he did was - he likes to jump onto the cabinet in the bathroom, I think he must've tried to go up there when I was at work, missed and fell in the sink simultaneously pushing the plug down and also turning the tap on. Came home to a very flooded bathroom which went into downstairs' flat too and all over the outside walls. I came home and thought someone had been cleaning in the outside courtyard bit, nope that was coming from my overflow!! It took months for my bathroom to completely dry out.
The funniest thing was his face when I came in, he had such a 'SOMETHINGS HAPPENED' look 

He's very cheeky rather than naughty. He used to pull out the tv aerial wire if I wasn't paying enough attention to him but like a toddler would you would be saying 'don't do that' and he'd look at you and pull it out! I got a better cable so he can't now ha ha.

He eats spiders and flies (very helpful), sits on the balcony and ignores all the other cats that come and visit, shouts at you when he wants to play and shouts to tell you exactly what he wants to play too. He's great!
		
Click to expand...


Ooh a fellow Raggie owner what colour and pattern is yours?

Mine decided he was bored the other night so decided he'd pull out the knickers he thought he I shall wear for the week out of my knicker draw, first time hes done it for a while. Don't think he approved of them all as some were in my little bin as its right under the draw ðŸ˜‚ know it was probably just the angle but it amused me. Hes also despite not having the necessary equipment decided it's his mating season and keeps shrieking in the night the last few nights!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (21 March 2019)

We have a Persian cat, and I am really not keen on her. Yet she cost a flippin' fortune because shes pedigree.

She likes a stroke, but stroke her to long and she'll have you.

Soo. shes crapped on the beds multiple times - not just on the duvet. She actually digs the duvet up and craps on the mattress, so it soaks so far down and you're unable to get rid of the smell, meaning shes cost 3 mattresses in her lifetime. One was within a few weeks!

She hasn't done much 'bad' things I suppose.. Scratches all the chairs. Oh last week she had a chunk of poo stuck to her bum, jumped on the kitchen side (where she isn't even allowed) and sat down, dragged it all across the side. Then jumped on the sofa in the conservatory.. poo stains everywhere. mmmmm


----------



## Chippers1 (21 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ooh a fellow Raggie owner what colour and pattern is yours?

Mine decided he was bored the other night so decided he'd pull out the knickers he thought he I shall wear for the week out of my knicker draw, first time hes done it for a while. Don't think he approved of them all as some were in my little bin as its right under the draw ðŸ˜‚ know it was probably just the angle but it amused me. Hes also despite not having the necessary equipment decided it's his mating season and keeps shrieking in the night the last few nights!
		
Click to expand...

They are hilarious, I tell people he's like a human in cat form!

He's a seal bicolour ðŸ™‚


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 March 2019)

so this week 'someone' left a dead, half eaten, full grown hare just inside the hay barn door-which has a cat flap in it, that I managed to stand on in my slippers. I have no idea how one little cat got a full grown hare through a cat flap? I had words, I love hares. There's a distinct lack of bunnies atm so worried they've been hit by VHD as we had dozens late last year.


----------



## DabDab (21 March 2019)

Current cat is pretty good - mainly because he is too lazy and stupid to come up with much mischief. He tried to bring a large rabbit inside recently and spent ages thudding himself and it at the cat flap ineffectually (my OH eventually woke up and dragged the cat inside leaving bunny outside). Apart from that he likes to sleep on cars so that tell tale line of muddy footprints is like a diy go faster stripe on all our vehicles. 

My ex's cat on the other hand, was a menace. He would steal a piece of chicken off your fork on its journey from the plate to your mouth, he caught many many baby bunnies and stored them live in the bathroom, he opened the fridge regularly, he once ate an entire bottle of vitamin b12, I never came across a door he couldn't open, he terrorised the dogs.....
And his favourite of all tricks is the one he would pull out when he came in at 4am wanting feeding - if the usual meowing and pawing didn't work he would sit on the chest of drawers and systematically knock off the many things I kept on there until he got one that made a particularly loud noise, which would inevitably cause me to roll over and look at him to see him looking smugly down at me saying 'get the hell up and feed me peasant' (whereupon I would generally stagger sleepily onto the guts of the snack he'd had for himself before terrorizing me)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 March 2019)

Oh wow hes stunning! Laughing at Aineetees Persian having the poo incidents unfortunately it's a hazard of fluffy britches it's a ragdoll thing as well that's resulted in the odd trip to the shower! The carpet has also been anointed as hes panicked and tried to er clean himself on the carpet ðŸ˜³

He also likes to sex up the blanket and my arm. Even though he's done. Its really creepy when hes sexing up the blanket gazing up the bed at you as if hes errr fuelling his thoughts...


----------



## Chippers1 (21 March 2019)

Oh yeah the poo trousers are pretty bad! But I'd never trim them, I love his fluffy pantaloons ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 March 2019)

I just got home and lying on my bed relaxing for a moment,  keep thinking I can smell cat poo. Look around.  Theres cat sick on my bed ðŸ™„ lovely.

I did once pull back the duvet and scream as there was cat sick under it ðŸ¤¢


----------



## Chippers1 (21 March 2019)

Mine isn't sick very often which is good news! He does like to poke me in the face at half 5 to check I'm still alive or something... he sleeps curled up next to me so shuffles over and had a prod


----------



## Violet (21 March 2019)

Wiggo, named after Sir Bradley Wiggins is our hunter.


He brings lots of bunnies in, mostly dead ones. When he was only 6 months old he left a large dead squirrel on the rug in the living room. He once brought a large Mallard in to the living room, alive! How he got it through the cat flap we don't know. He let go of it and then we were chasing a large flapping bird around the living room until we eventually got it to fly out through the patio doors and across the field to a pond. Luckily nothing was broken.
Every time I wash the white bathroom mats he brings in a midnight feast of mice and leaves some blood at the murder scene. During the bunny season we have to tread carefully as there are usually some guts left somewhere in the living room. The good thing about that is they are easier to get rid of than the feathers and down after a pigeon kill.
Another kill of his was the large stout I found in the living room once, to our great relief it was dead.


There was also the time when he nearly knocked me out through the bedroom window upstairs. I had woken up by a noise and went over to the window and opened it fully to see what it was. Unfortunately Wiggo had jumped up on the top of the window and was balancing between window and roof. As I opened the window he lost his support and fell off, hitting me at the back of my neck on his way down to the lawn below. Luckily neither of us was injured.

I am hoping he won't take after Faracat's cat and attack a badger and bring it in.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 March 2019)

Can't compete with the mis-doings of other felines on here (which are truly amazing), but my puss regularly brings in dead vermin and dumps it precisely where I put my foot when I get out of bed in the morning......... barefoot, so you step on something soft and squishy.

Truly delightful.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 March 2019)

Oh come on Violet, you're not honestly expecting any of us to believe that something that cute would murder a fully grown stoat?  I fear that Wiggo is being stitched right up!  Look at his wittle face


----------



## LadySam (22 March 2019)

My darling departed boy Pushkin was mostly very well behaved but he had his moments.

- When he was a younger chap, his favourite toy was Mousie.  Mousie was about the size of a small baby bunny and covered with rabbit fur.  It had a little bit of weight to it, so with the fur between his teeth Push used to grab Mousie in his teeth and could really fling him about.  Push never liked my mother, and when she came to visit one day he sat patiently in the top of his tall cat tree until she was absorbed in her crossword on the sofa. He flung Mousie at her from above as hard as he could. Mum screamed and swore at him. Youâ€™ve never seen a more smug cat. 

-  He wasnâ€™t really a hunter and definitely not a killer. Nonetheless, once when he was being hassled by a gang of Noisy Miners (not mynahs but still birds) and getting very annoyed, he caught one, brought it inside, placed it in the corner of the living room behind the curtains and went back to lounging outside. It was like he was putting it in the naughty corner so he could have some peace.  The bird was very confused but calm, with a distinct air of â€˜What...just happened?â€™


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2019)

Wiggo sounds awesome!


----------



## Violet (22 March 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Oh come on Violet, you're not honestly expecting any of us to believe that something that cute would murder a fully grown stoat?  I fear that Wiggo is being stitched right up!  Look at his wittle face 

Click to expand...

Looks can deceive...


He probably managed one quick bite at the jugular.


----------



## Boulty (12 April 2019)

I have an update... this is now the worst thing Horace has done! (Had to glue the sodding thing back together as I'm having difficulty getting parts that fit for what is now a 5 or 6 year old catflap!  We had to have a new pane of glass with the catflap embedded in it made for the door so I can't simply replace it with a new one without replacing the whole glass door!)


----------



## Rosemary28 (12 April 2019)

Ida (pictured) and her sister Lily climb on everything in the house. They also steal *everything*... I regularly find things upstairs and think "I'm sure that was on the table..." Lily climbs the dollshouse my mum gave me, and has managed to push two of the "windows" in whilst scrambling.

On the subject of cats and dolls houses though, we had an old cat called Sooty who always went in Mum's to sleep. When Mum got new kitten Mabel, she was absolutely tiny, and could get in through the front door of the house. Thing is, she is bigger now, and still likes to go in. Mum regularly comes home to find the front door of said dolls house on the floor with a very smug/sheepish cat nearby (mood depending on how stuck she got on her way in/out).

We also had a cat called Smudge who used to bring home all manner of creatures, the best two being:
- Baby rabbit that he brought home alive, Mum caught it and put it outside and it somehow survived the night in the guinea pig cage outside, so we had to find somewhere to release it.
-Baby rabbit that he brought home dead, and left right in the middle of my sister's bedroom floor. In the morning she stepped over it without seeing it, and only noticed it when she went back in to get something...


----------



## Twohorses (12 April 2019)

OMG!  My cats look like saints after reading this thread! 

The worst my barn cat ever did was kill the baby birds that were learning to fly, after he would watch the mouse eat out of the cat food bowl.

RIP Admiral who passed from ear cancer after enjoying 13-1/2 of his 14 years keeping other cats and slithery critters out if the barn

My two house cats aren't nearly as entertaining as I thought, after reading this thread

This thread is the BEST laughter ever


----------



## dogatemysalad (12 April 2019)

Just remembered this from my childhood in the 60s. One of our cats would climb under the car engine while dad hitched up the caravan,  stay there while we slowly drove down our pot holed track to the road and then calmly appear when we reached our destination. She never got down when we stopped at traffic lights or for a toilet stop either.
She did it a few times despite our checks so we decided it'd be safer to bring her and her brother on all our caravan trips, travelling inside the caravan.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (15 April 2019)

Regurgitated something unspeakable into my Birkenstocks. It was so bad that I had to bin them. One Birkie was still ok but hopping everywhere grew far too exhausting


----------



## ihatework (20 April 2019)

Ron Weasleys latest hunting effort


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2019)

Urrgghh!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2019)

A Slow Worm? 
Did he kill it or were you able to rescue it?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 April 2019)

Oh my goodness that is huge! Was it alive? ðŸ˜±


----------



## ihatework (20 April 2019)

A slow worm, very much alive and yes I shut the cats away, picked it up and released it down by the riverbank


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2019)

Phew! Lucky Slow Worm.


----------



## Boulty (25 April 2019)

Update to the update! Also nearly fell off the (wet) glass conservatory roof today as he was too idiotic to stop himself thinking playing up there might not be a good idea! He also invaded the neighbours kitchen the other day & upended a scratching post today in tantrum when he wasnâ€™t allowed back out to repeat nearly killing himself on the glass roof ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Evie91 (27 April 2019)

My black and white cat used to love running and jumping in the empty bath to skid around, except she once did it when I was in a full bath! Donâ€™t know who was more shocked me or her.
 She once ran in from outside, did the biggest poop imaginable in the bath and ran outside again!!
The tabby hates us going away and I can guarantee on the day we get back sheâ€™ll poo in the house on purpose, last time fast asleep and she pooped on the en-suite bath mat so I was woken up by an awful stench- welcome home!
Black and white bought a mouse and dropped in front of us in the living room. Neither cat showed any interest in catching the mouse- had to buy an environmentally friendly trap to catch the poor thing!!


----------



## DSB (28 April 2019)

Two brown snakes,both of which bit her,very very unwell but with treatment recovered.JRT,Lucy, has to date had three brown snake bites and one tiger snake,a very expensive dog.The record at our vets is Penny,who has survived SEVEN snake bites!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 April 2019)

Oh boy... that's a lot of snake bites!


----------



## Violet (13 May 2019)

He has done it again!
On Saturday he brought this stoat in to the living room. I think he killed it before dragging it through the cat flap. it was still warm when I threw it out.


The stoat killer.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 May 2019)

Look how proud of himself he looks though


----------



## D66 (13 May 2019)

Our cat has taken to waiting outside the cat-flat in anticipation of the dog wanting to come out. She then sits dabbing at the clear plastic flap repeatedly hitting the poor, frustrated dog on the nose. 
Dog leaps around barking, cat gives death stare.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2019)

What fabulous (and very, very naughty) cats we have!


----------



## Rosemary28 (13 May 2019)

As I shovelled in a quick breakfast this morning before dashing off to see to hairy pony before work, I heard a clatter from the bottom of the stairs. At the bottom I found two pieces of furniture from the afore-mentioned dolls house that they love to attack. At the top of the stairs these two innocent looking faces were looking down at me as if to say, "who, us?".

They are so naughty but I find it hard to be cross when they have such innocent faces...

Canâ€™t even have a shower in peace these days... (please excuse pile of clothes in the background!)


Dolls house destroyer in chief


----------



## cobgoblin (13 May 2019)

We have a very tiny 16 Yr old feral born cat. She has always lived outside but as she's got older, she's decided to live on the sofa during the day... Because of this we decided to start feeding her in the kitchen. 

Apparently this required a favour in return. First she brought a small dead mouse and dumped it at my feet whilst I was cooking supper. 
The  next night it was a large dead mouse. 
The third night... She brought in a LIVE young rat. 

I was wondering how to catch the rat... I didn't fancy picking it up with my hands. The rat took refuge on the step in front of the french windows, without much hope I picked up one of those preformed cardboard trays that fruit comes in, held it in front of the rat and told it to climb in.... And it actually did!...and was put swiftly out the door. 

Thankfully she's given up now.


----------



## Rosemary28 (13 May 2019)

We never do anything bad, honest mum!

ETA apologies for dodgy photo, they don't like to stay still!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2019)

The photo is fine - I can even see their halos!


----------



## Rosemary28 (23 May 2019)

Turned up to feed hairy pony this morning, and as the land owner is away we are also feeding her cat...

Cat is very excited to see me, although this is normal as it is breakfast time. He runs over to the stable where his bowl is, I open the door to find...

Three separate piles of cat sick, one dead rabbit with half of its insides missing, and said insides spread across the floor. The one morning I didn't put my boots on, and was running late because of traffic, so nearly stepped in the first pile of sick in my work shoes (that'll teach me). Cue hunting for the shovel, moving rabbit and insides (as best I could) out of the stable, washing cat sick away, and then having to rinse the shovel off with a hose as there are bits of rabbit gut stuck to it.
Meanwhile pony is standing waiting to come in and getting more and more impatient, and the cat is going mad because 1. I moved his rabbit, and 2. I hadn't given him any breakfast yet and it was taking too long... 

Bloody cats, who'd have them?


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2019)

Forget the cat, I got bitten by the ungrateful wretch of a mouse that I rescued from my two last night!   Slightly preferable to when they pee in your hands though ðŸ˜†


----------



## sam72431 (12 June 2019)

We had a starling in our bath this morning 

I am terrified of worms and when he was younger he kept bringing them in ðŸ¤® one morning I was up early getting ready and he came in and threw up a pile of partially digested worms at 5am! I then went into hall to get ready to find an absolute giant one going mad on the carpet! His final one was on the bed! We get the odd one occasionally but luckily few and far between now!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 June 2019)

sam72431 said:



			We had a starling in our bath this morning

I am terrified of worms and when he was younger he kept bringing them in ðŸ¤® one morning I was up early getting ready and he came in and threw up a pile of partially digested worms at 5am! I then went into hall to get ready to find an absolute giant one going mad on the carpet! His final one was on the bed! We get the odd one occasionally but luckily few and far between now!
		
Click to expand...

I think I would have been sick.


----------



## sam72431 (12 June 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			I think I would have been sick.
		
Click to expand...

 I really don't know how I wasn't in the end I chose the room with the sick as at least dead and I just put kitchen roll over it ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 June 2019)

I love this thread


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2019)

Ok my update for this is Lilly killed a shrew, bad enough, but then ate it, came in and threw it up ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜±ðŸ¤¢. Truly the grimmest thing Iâ€™ve ever had to deal with...


----------



## FFAQ (28 June 2019)

Sadly we don't have a cat as we live right on a main road, but my crazy friend bought her cat to our wedding!  The poor cat was carried about everywhere, pooped down my friends' dress and apparently wrecked her hotel room. Hopefully next time she won't be so precious and will leave him in a battery when she goes away!


----------



## KautoStar1 (28 June 2019)

My youngest cat, who is like a small lion, rugby tackled the neighbours dog the other day.  it bounced him while he was minding his own business which resulted in a game of chase (cat chasing dog) with dog being floored and pinned to the ground.  its quite a small dog and it has no recall or manners and regularly chases my older boys,  so Merlin put some manners on it.   I laughed.  Neighbour not so impressed.   Whatever.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (28 June 2019)

KautoStar1 said:



			My youngest cat, who is like a small lion, rugby tackled the neighbours dog the other day.  it bounced him while he was minding his own business which resulted in a game of chase (cat chasing dog) with dog being floored and pinned to the ground.  its quite a small dog and it has no recall or manners and regularly chases my older boys,  so Merlin put some manners on it.   I laughed.  Neighbour not so impressed.   Whatever.
		
Click to expand...

 hilarious!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (28 June 2019)

This is nothing compared to the other stories of feline hooliganism that are rife on this thread, but Daisy disgraced herself the other day.  I must have been in the shower or something when she came back in, but I sat down on the settee and she had her nose under the settee and was running round it still trying to get underneath it.  I thought, oh bugger she's brought a bloody live mouse in and let it go.  It was Sunday night so no shops open.  Nothing I could do until the morning.  A bit later she was trying to get under the fridge so I assumed the mouse had gone under it.  Great.  I did see it near the skirting board after that.  Anyway next day I go to the Range and buy a humane trap and jar of Nutella, set it up before I went in for my night shift and when I came back it was in the trap, probably hyperglycaemic from the Nutella.  Naughty Daisy.  

Love all the stories, keep them coming.


----------



## ihatework (29 June 2019)

I had another slow worm. A live one. This time not left on the floor but lovingly bought under the duvet while I was fast asleep ðŸ¤®


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 June 2019)

ihatework said:



			I had another slow worm. A live one. This time not left on the floor but lovingly bought under the duvet while I was fast asleep ðŸ¤®
		
Click to expand...

Good lord. I would have had a fit!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 June 2019)

ihatework said:



			I had another slow worm. A live one. This time not left on the floor but lovingly bought under the duvet while I was fast asleep ðŸ¤®
		
Click to expand...

I would have been sick.  I love wildlife but I have no desire to share a bed with it.


----------



## Fiona (29 June 2019)

ihatework said:



			I had another slow worm. A live one. This time not left on the floor but lovingly bought under the duvet while I was fast asleep ðŸ¤®
		
Click to expand...

I would have literally had a fit ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## ihatework (29 June 2019)

I have to say my heart rate did spike a bit and the cat went flying as I whipped the duvet back!!!


----------



## NinjaPony (29 June 2019)

I love this thread! Itâ€™s a good reminder why I prefer house cats though!! 

My much missed enormous black moggy wasnâ€™t one for bringing in wildlife thank god, but he was a food thief and a dog teaser! He would find my new puppyâ€™s toys, and then sit on top of them, watching her bark and look for them. He also enjoyed eating her food, stealing food off the table. He once ate a several muffins on the side, carefully leaving the wrappers discarded, and helped himself to a large amount of cooling chicken pasty filling which never made it into the pastry. He also threw up on the brand new carpet, and weed on mattress under the duvet, which I only found out about as I got into said wet mattress. Still miss him like mad though!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 June 2019)

Not my cat thank god, but a cat a friend used to have, would take delight in bringing in grass snakes early in the morning and depositing them (still alive and writhing), on her pillow...........

If my cat ever did that, then it'd be a one-way-ticket to Cats Protection sure enough


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 September 2019)

I'm going to have to bump this thread as I have just received the following text! Unfortunately I wasnt there to see the incident in person as while it is very naughty but very funny! Cat in question is a greedy ragdoll

"hi -  has just lifted the mesh cover off the gammon and jumped off the unit with the joint in her mouth. It hadn't been out the oven long !!!! She is now frantically washing her bib which has gammon fat all down it !!!!!!!!"


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2019)

No cat can beat this though, can they?  I love this video, always worth another posting:







.


----------



## Mule (29 September 2019)

ycbm said:



			No cat can beat this though, can they?  I love this video, always worth another posting:







.
		
Click to expand...

What a brilliant catðŸ˜²


----------



## ihatework (29 September 2019)

Amazing cat.
Little shite of a dog mind


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2019)

ihatework said:



			Amazing cat.
Little shite of a dog mind
		
Click to expand...


The dog is vile, isn't it. Nothing spontaneous about trying to take that little boy! I hope it was put down, it's a very dangerous dog ðŸ˜²


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 September 2019)

ycbm said:



			No cat can beat this though, can they?  I love this video, always worth another posting:







.
		
Click to expand...

That cat is amazing, she won awards for that.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 September 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I'm going to have to bump this thread as I have just received the following text! Unfortunately I wasnt there to see the incident in person as while it is very naughty but very funny! Cat in question is a greedy ragdoll

"hi -  has just lifted the mesh cover off the gammon and jumped off the unit with the joint in her mouth. It hadn't been out the oven long !!!! She is now frantically washing her bib which has gammon fat all down it !!!!!!!!"
		
Click to expand...

That made me do a lol ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## BMWKIPP (29 September 2019)

ycbm said:



			The dog is vile, isn't it. Nothing spontaneous about trying to take that little boy! I hope it was put down, it's a very dangerous dog ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Now I remember why I had you on UI, dogs don't have the cognitive ability to 'plan' as you are suggesting. Goodbye Thicko


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

ycbm said:



			The dog is vile, isn't it. Nothing spontaneous about trying to take that little boy! I hope it was put down, it's a very dangerous dog ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

It was put down fortunately.


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 September 2019)

I wouldn't describe it as a "spontaneous" attack either to be  honest?

Is there a "thicko" list I can join?

That cat is awesome!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 September 2019)

That boy is lucky to have such a brave cat that dog really went for him with minimal provocation


----------



## Calluna (30 September 2019)

The only linnet I have ever seen was a dead one abandoned next to the cat flap. I was really cross about that. 

Many years ago a previous  cat ate a threaded needle that had been unwittingly dropped. Very chilling seeing it on the ex-Ray at the vets. They kept him in and miraculously he passed it with no ill effect.  Definitely a life used up though.


----------



## Rosemary28 (1 October 2019)

Got home from a week's holiday to find a shredded mouse on the carpet under the table...

Luckily they don't go out so it wasn't a real mouse, but it's amazing how much mess one cat can make when shredding a toy mouse...


----------



## Rosemary28 (4 December 2019)

Resurrecting this thread to report that one cat spent the whole evening last night trying to eat needles off the artificial Christmas tree, then someone (presumably her) threw her breakfast up all over the dining room floor. Not in one big pile, but in several piles dotted across the floor. I say presumably her, because there were bits of what looked like artificial needles in the piles. Luckily she wasn't sick on my nice new rug, but it was a close run thing and it wouldn't surprise me if she is saving that one for another time. At least I didn't stand in it this time....


----------



## Violet (5 December 2019)

RosemaryRollo Reindeer said:



			Resurrecting this thread to report that one cat spent the whole evening last night trying to eat needles off the artificial Christmas tree, then someone (presumably her) threw her breakfast up all over the dining room floor. Not in one big pile, but in several piles dotted across the floor. I say presumably her, because there were bits of what looked like artificial needles in the piles. Luckily she wasn't sick on my nice new rug, but it was a close run thing and it wouldn't surprise me if she is saving that one for another time. At least I didn't stand in it this time....
		
Click to expand...

Just be careful. My first cat ate some of the Christmas tree glitter in the 1970's. It blocked her stomach and she needed emergency surgery. Hence no more strings of glitter in a house with cats.


----------



## Boulty (17 April 2020)

Resurrecting this thread to inform you all that tonight Horrid was proud to present very dead, stiff bird (possibly a kestrel or similar) complete with family of maggots 🤮 He couldn't see what the problem was of course & why nobody wanted kisses...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 April 2020)

When I went in 2 or 3 grade I learnt how to decapitate mice with a spade. 
Not because it is part of the school curriculum in Sweden, without because that is when we got a cat who liked to play with her prey, but lost interest when big wounds, or intestines hanging out, made the mice less mobile, which made her decide that it was time to pass on this gift to her human family. 
What can you do when you find yourself home alone, with a severely wounded but still alive wild mouse, except to take it outside, and chop it's head off, to put an end to the misery. 

We've had our share of the Wake up to a dead, half eaten gift below the bed, and the Try to find where I puked in the middle of the night, before you step in it game. 

We also have the time when one of the cats must have taken in a live, wounded mouse, who escaped, and tried to hide somewhere under the 4 big, and very full, bookshelves in the living room. We got suspicious when both the cats, and dogs, spent time staring, and sniffing, towards the base of the bookshelves. 
Then some days after they lost interest in the bookshelves, it started to smell dead mouse all over the room, and we had to empty, pick apart, and move the bookshelves. Of course we started with the 3 bookshelves which turned out to not be hiding a dead mouse under them.

One of our current cats doesn't have the best hunting instinct. I've only seen Berta try to catch something living twice in her life. I don't remember which one happened first, but one time she spent maybe up towards 2 hours out in the cat enclosure, trying to aim herself in on a caterpillar. 
It got away from her! 
The other time, Berta was indoors, saw a big magpie fly by just inches away from a window, and tried to jump straight through the window to catch it. 

Cilla sometimes brings in dead prey from the cat enclosure, but she seems to prefer to bring them in alive, an often undamaged. About 50% of the times when she's brought in something alive, it also manages to escape from her. 
One day I came in to the living room, and found one of my dogs trying to climb up on the fireplace. I looked up to see what she was interested in, and saw a small lizard sitting on the wall close to the ceiling. Another day I sat and read in my bed, looked up, and saw a lizard sitting in the sunshine on the floor. 
I have no idea how short or long time those lizards had been living in my house, before being found, and taken back outside. 

Of the countless number of mice, birds, frogs, lizards, and a few rats, that I've tried to help to get out of my house, and back to the wild, not even one of them have been helpful. 

One summer when mum was out alone with the cats in our small summer home for a few days, she woke up one night to strange sounds under her bed. Next day when she tried to get a better look, it seems Cilla had brought in a very large frog, possibly a toad, it escaped, and had decided to hide under mum's bed. 
She tried getting it out, it refused. It spent the day occasionally croaking below the bed. She left the back door open in to the cat enclosure all night, but I don't remember if it took one or two nights, before it decided to move out again. 

I've written an essay again on HHO, sorry, virtual cookies to those who read it all.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 April 2020)

I love this thread!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 April 2020)

Lillycat would like to put her own entry in, worst things the human and fluffy interloper have done!

Firstly she is not happy I’m home all the time now and keep stealing her spot, exhibit 1:



Worst however, is that the fluffy interloper has taken over her sink and keeps splashing her!


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 April 2020)

The fluffy interloper definitely looks like trouble.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 April 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			The fluffy interloper definitely looks like trouble.
		
Click to expand...

100% trouble!


----------



## cold_feet (17 April 2020)

I can take dead stuff, even when evicerated in my kitchen.  But pissing on my new bedroom carpet 3 Days after it was laid - thats the limit 😡. Sadly the culprit died ( calmly and peacefully aged around age 18yr) not long after.  I can still smell her 7 months later 😥.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 April 2020)

cold_feet said:



			I can take dead stuff, even when evicerated in my kitchen.  But pissing on my new bedroom carpet 3 Days after it was laid - thats the limit 😡. Sadly the culprit died ( calmly and peacefully aged around age 18yr) not long after.  I can still smell her 7 months later 😥.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry for your loss {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## TPO (17 April 2020)

This doesn't come anywhere close to the level of naughty (evil!) recorded in this thread but it was scary at the time.

I used to go to my last yard straight from work, carried a change of clothes in a rucksack and get changed in the tack room. 

I'd had a horrendous day at work, arrived at the yard to find I had a flat so needed to change that, the horses wouldn't catch and it was a pitch black night so couldn't find them for trying. 

Finally ready to leave and I went to grab my bag when I moved!! I about ended myself as two glowing eyes emerged 

Nanny cat had decided to make a bed in my bag. I was so tempted to steal her and take her home with me.


----------



## scats (20 April 2020)

Woke up to the sound of a vomiting cat in the night- not uncommon.  It was several places on the bedroom floor so I made a vague mental note of the locations and decided to go back to sleep.  Cat jumped on my bed, there was a bit of hard swallowing going on so I figured it was the vomiter... but then she settled down....
Shut my eyes and a few moments later I heard the unmistakeable heaving sound.  Shot up and went to grab her, and the horror leapt onto my pillow in the ensuing panic and proceeded to vomit not only on my pillow, but on my hand (I don’t even know how, it was that fast)

So I was mopping up vomit and changing sheets at 4am.  Typically, I’d just changed my bed that morning.


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2020)

10/10 to the cat for bed change timing!

One of ours brought a singing toy mouse into the bedroom last night. OH trod on it and set it off and woke me up like an alarm. Don't know whether to chuck out the toy (which is cute), the cat, the OH or all three.

.


----------



## scats (20 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			10/10 to the cat for bed change timing!

One of ours brought a singing toy mouse into the bedroom last night. OH trod on it and set it off and woke me up like an alarm. Don't know whether to chuck out the toy (which is cute), the cat, the OH or all three.

.
		
Click to expand...

I’m positive they make a mental note and do it on purpose!  
To make matters worse, I glanced down at my slipper this morning while I was in the kitchen, and there’s a massive chunk of cat vomit stuck to it!  I must have missed that when I slid my foot into it!


----------



## Rumtytum (20 April 2020)

Cats.... the pet that never stops giving 😀😀😀


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 April 2020)

Scats you make my morning wake up from Tiger seem almost refreshing in comparison , she decided to spray me with cat spit as she is a slightly drool'y sort of cat and shook her head over mine....


----------



## 9tails (20 April 2020)

One of mine brought in a very live and very fast little rodent.  She took it upstairs into my bedroom and let it go.  I heard clattering about as the cat had a fine old time knocked things about attempting to catch the rodent again.  I booted the cat out, shut the door and tried to catch it myself, but it ran under my bed.  My bed is a divan so only about 2" off the floor, I couldn't be bothered to pull it out to try to catch the rodent so thought it would be fine for the night.  3am, the stupid little idiot decided to make a run for it.  Three cats leapt onto my sleeping form, hitting soft painful bits, in their eagerness to catch the damn thing.


----------



## Rosemary28 (20 April 2020)

Mine are house cats but like to come out into the garden sometimes (it's very secure and they can't get out). This morning, I closed the back door because one cat ran in and there was no sign of the other, and I thought she was probably upstairs.

Minutes later, cue pathetic howling meows as Ida was in fact shut out in the garden, she must have been hiding from me and then found herself locked out. You have never seen a cat look so distressed. To thank me for abandoning her, she came in and threw up in my slippers....


----------



## poiuytrewq (20 April 2020)

I’m with Theocat here. Arlo is actually pretty well behaved. 
I can leave any food including meat on the side. He won’t touch it. He has never ever * touch wood! Poo’d anywhere other than his litter tray in the house. 
He did jump off a wall unit in the kitchen onto a bald mans head 😳😂 (he almost died!) 
And has bit of a tendency to bite, I think it’s play rather than nasty. 
He did of course get lost last year and put us through 2 months of hell and heart break. 
I feel blessed compared to some of the above 😂😂
*hes also never been sick and I’ve yet to find out what a hair ball even is 🤢


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 May 2020)

I've moved out so miss the cat antics (currently saving for a ragdoll) however my mum text me the other day apparently one of the ragdolls shrieked my dad awake so he called him a not very nice word. In return said ragdoll puked on his golf putting mat one day, then the bed the  next 😂

I've stolen this as I think it sums up cats!

https://travelerdoor.com/2020/05/03...TuDQKb3MicD3OUsdtojBy0aLBihdP-_5riHoWHwmS70nE


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 May 2020)

Forgot about this thread! Lilly got her own back the other day by depositing this very alive mouse just inside the front door as I was telling her to drop in... 






She then sauntered off for her tea...

She has also not changed her mind on the fluffy interloper...


----------



## Rosemary28 (13 May 2020)

Mine were being good and then yesterday morning I heard OH leave the house for work, and immediately afterwards the unmistakable sound of a cat throwing up... Three big piles on the carpet just for me!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			She has also not changed her mind on the fluffy interloper...





Click to expand...

What a great photo!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			What a great photo! 

Click to expand...

It was just excellent timing, I wanted a picture of them all together and then Huffs decided she was going to ‘savage’ Tiger in an unprovoked attack lol


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (13 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Forgot about this thread! Lilly got her own back the other day by depositing this very alive mouse just inside the front door as I was telling her to drop in...






She then sauntered off for her tea...

She has also not changed her mind on the fluffy interloper...





Click to expand...

That top photo with the mouse is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 May 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			That top photo with the mouse is absolutely hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

Less hilarious when she dropped it in the house, poor mousey did live to see another day though!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (13 May 2020)

I came home to a freshly plucked bird and the corresponding feathers EVERYWHERE. It honestly took days to get rid of them all, I think the cat hid some and brought them out everytime I thought I’d tidied them all up.

he also brought home a tiny bird egg and then licked the inside clean 🤢

but he is always forgiven because he is so cute and puts up with the puppy pestering him to play.


----------



## luckyoldme (13 May 2020)

When i was a little girl i had an adorable tabby i found in the garden.
One year we went on holiday and my friend looked after him.
He repaid the favour by eating her budgie.
I really didnt think he was that kind of cat
And ifully believed it was a case of mistaken identity. 
She insisted that she had found him with feathers round his mouth.
We were nt friends after that.


----------



## HashRouge (13 May 2020)

I've just spent a very enjoyable 15 minutes reading through this thread! I do love cats! I have to say our family cats are fairly well behaved compared to some of the ones on here! That said, one of them did jump INTO the fridge on Christmas day, such was his desperation to get at the turkey...!


----------



## madamebonnie (13 May 2020)

My OHs sister had a huge argument with her boyfriend about redecorating the (his) flat. She wanted curtains up, he refused-fairly standard petty argument that just escalated.
Cat obviously hears this and decides to help by next day promptly pulls down huge blinds in the living room and taking chunks out the ceiling!  Boyfriend obviously thinks she's done it deliberately to get cutains up instead, cue futher domestics! OH and I couldn't stop laughing when we heard!


----------



## Aperchristmastree (13 May 2020)

Well our boy is excelling himself at the moment. He has brought 5 live mice in in the last couple of weeks. As in, in to the house, where they scuttle off under something and we have to spend hours gently moving exceptionally heavy items and persuading the mouse to come out so we can rescue it and either dispatch humanely or if appropriate release somewhere safe. Such a timewaster. He then just yowls the place down because we dared take away his mouse.

However today has beaten them all. He brought home a live weasel! Luckily I spotted him bringing it up to the house so ran outside and made him drop the weasel. Well, this weasel was incensed! It jumped around, spat at the cat and tried to start a fight before running off. I then luckily managed to grab the cat and the dog before they went off after it. It was amazing to see the weasel jumping around like that, I wish I had it on camera.

However the worst is yet to come - the aftermath. I suddenly realised that I was smelling a bit pongy after picking up the cat and putting him and the dog inside. I went back to find the cat in the kitchen and the whole room stink - it's the cat. Of course he wants comforting because he no longer has his weasel so I had him yowling again and rubbing my legs with his stinky fur. I don't know what that weasel did to him but the smell is awful. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2020)

We've had a stoat brought in one and boy was it angry!   It savaged the poker we were trying to guide it out of a door with.  Can't remember any smell though.  

.


----------



## Aru (14 May 2020)

Not my cat thankfully! 

Had a client with 2 fabulous ragdoll cats who were in for a discussion on how to help them adjust to being indoor only cats

They had started to hunt snakes and bring them inside. 
Usually dead(which is a feat in itself with Australian snakes!) but eventually started bringing in live ones to teach the owner to hunt. 
One brought a 3 foot brown snake,twice the size of the cat involved! into the house and released it....still live and very pissed off. Owner had to flee the house and get a snake catcher in to deal with it while the cat watched all antics with bemusement...Brown snakes for the record are in the top 10 most venemous snakes on the planet.

That pair took a while to adjust to indoor life! 
 And from that moment on I swore every cat I have here is indoor only! They decimate the local wildlife anyway as they are non native...But the idea of one prancing in through the cat flap with a brown snake makes me shudder.


----------



## Rumtytum (14 May 2020)

Aru said:



			Not my cat thankfully! 

Had a client with 2 fabulous ragdoll cats who were in for a discussion on how to help them adjust to being indoor only cats

They had started to hunt snakes and bring them inside. 
Usually dead(which is a feat in itself with Australian snakes!) but eventually started bringing in live ones to teach the owner to hunt. 
One brought a 3 foot brown snake,twice the size of the cat involved! into the house and released it....still live and very pissed off. Owner had to flee the house and get a snake catcher in to deal with it while the cat watched all antics with bemusement...Brown snakes for the record are in the top 10 most venemous snakes on the planet.

That pair took a while to adjust to indoor life! 
 And from that moment on I swore every cat I have here is indoor only! They decimate the local wildlife anyway as they are non native...But the idea of one prancing in through the cat flap with a brown snake makes me shudder.
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱


----------



## 9tails (14 May 2020)

Aru said:



			Not my cat thankfully!

Had a client with 2 fabulous ragdoll cats who were in for a discussion on how to help them adjust to being indoor only cats

They had started to hunt snakes and bring them inside.
Usually dead(which is a feat in itself with Australian snakes!) but eventually started bringing in live ones to teach the owner to hunt.
One brought a 3 foot brown snake,twice the size of the cat involved! into the house and released it....still live and very pissed off. Owner had to flee the house and get a snake catcher in to deal with it while the cat watched all antics with bemusement...Brown snakes for the record are in the top 10 most venemous snakes on the planet.

That pair took a while to adjust to indoor life!
And from that moment on I swore every cat I have here is indoor only! They decimate the local wildlife anyway as they are non native...But the idea of one prancing in through the cat flap with a brown snake makes me shudder.
		
Click to expand...

Such an innocuous name for a seriously venomous snake.  "Ah yeah, just a brown snake". You'd think that the aussies would have more imagination!


----------



## Rosemary28 (15 May 2020)

Caught red-handed (red-pawed?) in the process of knocking all my work papers onto the floor so I have to spend 10 minutes putting everything back in the right order. She has done it wherever I put them, she is obsessed!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 May 2020)

Lilly decapitated a mouse last night on my doorstep , absolutely vile ... Need to find a collar that will work for her and she doesn't just take off...


----------



## Rosemary28 (15 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Lilly decapitated a mouse last night on my doorstep , absolutely vile ... Need to find a collar that will work for her and she doesn't just take off...
		
Click to expand...

 At least my Lily sticks to knocking things on the floor


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 May 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			At least my Lily sticks to knocking things on the floor 

Click to expand...

As annoying as that is, think of my Lilly and be grateful LOL! She's a horror and cannot understand why 1. I'm such a useless hunter and 2. Why I don't like any of her gifts to practice with...


----------



## Rumtytum (15 May 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Caught red-handed (red-pawed?) in the process of knocking all my work papers onto the floor so I have to spend 10 minutes putting everything back in the right order. She has done it wherever I put them, she is obsessed!
		
Click to expand...

Love the look of determination 😀


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 May 2020)




----------



## ownedbyaconnie (18 May 2020)

New entry from Teddy. Dropping this dead bird on our bed during the night whilst we slept peacefully. Leaving a spray of blood and the dead bird on my freshly cleaned WHITE bedding for me to find first thing this morning.
So glad I didn’t accidentally touch it during the night


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



View attachment 47258

Click to expand...

🤣😂🤣
👍👍👍


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 May 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			New entry from Teddy. Dropping this dead bird on our bed during the night whilst we slept peacefully. Leaving a spray of blood and the dead bird on my freshly cleaned WHITE bedding for me to find first thing this morning.
So glad I didn’t accidentally touch it during the night 
View attachment 47478

Click to expand...

Must have been the night for savaging poor birds  Lillycat brought me one too. I would highly recommend a shut door policy, this way at least I can generally keep all dead things outside!


----------



## HashRouge (18 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			... Need to find a collar that will work for her and she doesn't just take off...
		
Click to expand...

I fear that won't be possible! Our current cat, Stan, has the misfortune of being pure white (so zero camouflage) and yet managed to be an excellent hunter. We thought we would help out the local wildlife as much as possible by putting three bells on his collar...that did not work! I don't think it was even the slightest of hindrances to him!

I read somewhere that dawn and dusk are the most effective hunting times for cats, so I have to say if Stan lived with me (he's kind of my cat but lives with my Mum and Dad) I would be inclined to keep him in overnight, but I don't think my parents fancy the agro (Stan has on several occasions managed to open a locked cat flap - we now have to put something heavy in front of it if he needs to be kept in for any reason).

He does have one thing in his favour though, which is that he tends to eat what he catches so we don't have to clean up too many carcasses. The only thing he won't eat are shrews - apparently they don't taste very nice. It's supposed to be a defence mechanism but I don't know how that helps if a predator only works it out after they've killed them! We've had a fair number of live escapees in the house though, which is always fun (not!).


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I fear that won't be possible! Our current cat, Stan, has the misfortune of being pure white (so zero camouflage) and yet managed to be an excellent hunter. We thought we would help out the local wildlife as much as possible by putting three bells on his collar...that did not work! I don't think it was even the slightest of hindrances to him!

I read somewhere that dawn and dusk are the most effective hunting times for cats, so I have to say if Stan lived with me (he's kind of my cat but lives with my Mum and Dad) I would be inclined to keep him in overnight, but I don't think my parents fancy the agro (Stan has on several occasions managed to open a locked cat flap - we now have to put something heavy in front of it if he needs to be kept in for any reason).

He does have one thing in his favour though, which is that he tends to eat what he catches so we don't have to clean up too many carcasses. The only thing he won't eat are shrews - apparently they don't taste very nice. It's supposed to be a defence mechanism but I don't know how that helps if a predator only works it out after they've killed them! We've had a fair number of live escapees in the house though, which is always fun (not!).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I put bells on her and it didn't make any difference and then she just removed the collar anyway... To be honest they tend to be in overnight anyway, she brings me things during the day too , though evening she is probably more prolific but is so loud if you keep her in...

I have heard about a specific beeping collar that is suppose to be more effect than bells, so going to try some out!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (18 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Must have been the night for savaging poor birds  Lillycat brought me one too. I would highly recommend a shut door policy, this way at least I can generally keep all dead things outside!
		
Click to expand...

a policy I implemented successfully whilst OH was stationed overseas. But soon as he came back Teddy sensed OH’s soft heart and started scratching at the door to be let in so door has been open since. Which is fine for OH as it’s not his face Teddy sits on at 5am or gets pawed in the eye, impatiently waiting for breakfast.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (18 May 2020)

Update: have come downstairs to a new carpet of bird feathers. Goodness knows how I slept through it. Looks like carnage!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 May 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			a policy I implemented successfully whilst OH was stationed overseas. But soon as he came back Teddy sensed OH’s soft heart and started scratching at the door to be let in so door has been open since. Which is fine for OH as it’s not his face Teddy sits on at 5am or gets pawed in the eye, impatiently waiting for breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

Lol can you switch places with your OH or is it specifically always you who gives Teddy breakfast...

Oh dear, hope it's not messy to clean up!


----------



## cobgoblin (18 May 2020)

The cat has reduced us to sleep deprived gibbering wrecks.

Having decided that she is now a house cat, she has been sleeping inside all winter. This was fine when it got light at 7.30am, but, of course, its getting earlier and earlier. At dawn she comes upstairs and begins mewing to be let out.. If no one takes any notice, she'll jump up on the bed and stomp across us from one side to the other.
We left her out last night. I opened the door to find a dead mouse and a cross cat!... And we still woke up at dawn. 
.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (18 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Lol can you switch places with your OH or is it specifically always you who gives Teddy breakfast...

Oh dear, hope it's not messy to clean up!
		
Click to expand...

I am the breakfast provider unfortunately 🙄


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



View attachment 47258

Click to expand...


I copied this to two other places,  I owe you a couple of dozen likes!


----------



## Myloubylou (18 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Yeah I put bells on her and it didn't make any difference and then she just removed the collar anyway... To be honest they tend to be in overnight anyway, she brings me things during the day too , though evening she is probably more prolific but is so loud if you keep her in...

I have heard about a specific beeping collar that is suppose to be more effect than bells, so going to try some out!
		
Click to expand...

my dearly departed cat worked out how to run & leap without setting of the beeping. Assumed it was broken but he just was very still in the manoeuvre. I have seen a birds be safe collar which looks like a clown collar.  Bright colours meant to make cat more visible, my cat is mostly cream so he’s not had any success. Luckily he’s a bit rubbish


----------



## laura_nash (25 May 2020)

We have two that adopted us about a year and a half ago.  So far they have managed to:

- Leave a dead mouse in my OH's welly in the porch
- Sneak a live field vole into the house and then lose it
- Jump into the engine whenever OH tries to work on cars or tractor, jump into any kitchen cupboard, dishwasher, airing cupboard or other enclosed space as soon as the door is opened
- Climb up the ladder onto the house roof when OH took a break from guttering work and get stuck
- Get stuck in the barn trying to get to the pigeon nest and jump down onto the new pony's neck where she was tied underneath one day after we bought her (interesting test of pony's temperament which she thankfully passed)
- Chew up any cardboard box that they can get near, chew up the plastic tags on the end of the strings on the blinds, chew a number of my daughters toys
- Steal the dogs tennis ball and hide it

We don't have a cat flap though, dread to think what we'd be in for if we couldn't vet their entry to the house!

Mostly recently one disappeared for 8 days and had us certain something fatal had befallen her (she is spayed and hasn't been gone more than a couple hours before or since).


----------



## ihatework (27 May 2020)

One of mine, I’m not sure which, has discovered a new species to murder. I’m getting a mole a night. Should save the local landowner some money at least!!


----------



## 9tails (27 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			He does have one thing in his favour though, which is that he tends to eat what he catches so we don't have to clean up too many carcasses. The only thing he won't eat are shrews - apparently they don't taste very nice. It's supposed to be a defence mechanism but I don't know how that helps if a predator only works it out after they've killed them! We've had a fair number of live escapees in the house though, which is always fun (not!).
		
Click to expand...

Shrews are right vicious little a-holes.  I was gifted one a few years ago, the cat brought it in doing his "I've caught something" song, dropped it at my feet then promptly legged it.  I realised shortly after that the cat wanted nothing more to do with the tiny little devil, it bit me twice and the second time hung on to the skin between thumb and forefinger.


----------



## ihatework (27 May 2020)

9tails said:



			Shrews are right vicious little a-holes.  I was gifted one a few years ago, the cat brought it in doing his "I've caught something" song, dropped it at my feet then promptly legged it.  I realised shortly after that the cat wanted nothing more to do with the tiny little devil, it bit me twice and the second time hung on to the skin between thumb and forefinger.
		
Click to expand...

They are buggers aren’t they!
I always rescue them but they usually draw blood (Mine!)


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			One of mine, I’m not sure which, has discovered a new species to murder. I’m getting a mole a night. Should save the local landowner some money at least!!
		
Click to expand...


They never eat them,  though,  so no bits and blood on the floors 😁


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

What is it with the 'look what I brought you' song? 

.


----------



## DirectorFury (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			What is it with the 'look what I brought you' song?

.
		
Click to expand...

The slightly muffled howling? 😂
I don’t miss the Siamese’s hunting days, you could hear her coming with a catch from about 300 meters away!


----------



## HashRouge (27 May 2020)

See our cat clearly doesn't love us as much as your cats love you guys, because he never ever catches something and brings it as a present. He catches it, brings it home, stuffs his face, and leaves some horrible bits of gristle on the floor. He is never ever sick though, lord knows how!


----------



## 9tails (27 May 2020)

I have a cat now that will catch something, if I dare to attempt to get it off her she will growl and swipe then run off to do proper murdering stuff in private.


----------



## smolmaus (27 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			See our cat clearly doesn't love us as much as your cats love you guys, because he never ever catches something and brings it as a present. He catches it, brings it home, stuffs his face, and leaves some horrible bits of gristle on the floor. He is never ever sick though, lord knows how!
		
Click to expand...

Same. We had one cat who hunted and she would bring voles back and eat them on the front doorstep as if to say "This is not for you, you do not deserve this". I was not complaining! She let a frog into the house once but I think the door was open when she just decided it wasn't tasty after all. She also cleared out the baby sparrows who tried to nest in the hedge _every year _but at some point you have to blame the birds for that a little bit. 

Other cat couldn't catch herself on, nevermind anything with legs. Worst thing she did was be so terminally thick that she was an embarrassment.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (1 July 2020)

And Teddy has outdone himself once again. Bringing in a live bat and then releasing it into the lounge. Followed by OH and me uselessly trying to herd it back out of the back door/windows all whilst the cat is trying to leap off the table and catch it and the dog is barking at everyone. Eventually caught it and Teddy is now locked in my bedroom with me. He’s sulking by the door 😂.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2020)

I'm glad that you were able to rescue the bat. 

Naughty Teddy!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 July 2020)

Oh I love bats! He looks really cute love his big ears


----------



## Fiona (2 July 2020)

I love bats too 

Fiona


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 July 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



View attachment 50930

And Teddy has outdone himself once again. Bringing in a live bat and then releasing it into the lounge. Followed by OH and me uselessly trying to herd it back out of the back door/windows all whilst the cat is trying to leap off the table and catch it and the dog is barking at everyone. Eventually caught it and Teddy is now locked in my bedroom with me. He’s sulking by the door 😂. 
	View attachment 50930

Click to expand...




Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh I love bats! He looks really cute love his big ears
		
Click to expand...




Fiona said:



			I love bats too 

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

I read Crazy_cat_lady, and Fiona's replies, and kept thinking **I hope Teddy haven't also decided to love bats,  
as the new favourite prey...**


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 July 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I read Crazy_cat_lady, and Fiona's replies, and kept thinking **I hope Teddy haven't also decided to love bats,  
as the new favourite prey...**
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  Plus you don't want the cat to know that you love bats or they'll bring more to you as a gift.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 July 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			LOL!  Plus you don't want the cat to know that you love bats or they'll bring more to you as a gift. 

Click to expand...

 Oh yes, I don't want to think about the horrors that could lead to.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (2 July 2020)

In my 26 years this is the first time I had actually seen a bat up close and must say I was pretty taken with them too! 

I'm quite impressed he actually caught it? Bat must have been flying pretty low.  

Teddy is now resting from his adventures (he woke us up at 1am the night before fighting with the local Bengal) by lounging on the spare bed that I had freshly cleaned for OH's parents who are coming to stay this weekend (as our chosen bubble!) so will have to try and hoover his hair off quickly before they get here.


----------



## Equi (2 July 2020)

My kitten has taught himself that if your hand is too far away all he has to do is reach out and get it and pull it to his head. First few times it was adorable but he’s now progressed to jumping at it from the floor lol boundaries will be put in place.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 July 2020)

Got a text from my mum the other day (I'm close to paying a deposit for a little girl ragdoll kitten just waiting on final colour)

She said to make sure I buy a bottle of cooking oil as part of my starter kit as little girl Raggies seem to like them!!

Turns out Poppy (who is mentioned several times up thread including for the infamous gammon theft) decided to sample the vegetable oil she had put in a pan on the hob in preparation for frying some chips! She turned her back and turned round and Poppy was found with her head in the pan sampling the oil. She shouted at her and all she did was back up licking her bib and lips!!!! She was extremely fortunate the oil wasn't on or been used or she would have a burnt tongue. She possibly did scald her tongue the other day as my mum had cooked up some fish for her other ragdoll and Poppy helped herself to it straight from the pan it was cooling in, again she snuck in while her back was turned

**please note obviously the text was a joke and we both know Ragdolls ideally shouldn't be eating vegetable oil!! I'm sure everyone on here will get it but just in case!**


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 July 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Got a text from my mum the other day (I'm close to paying a deposit for a little girl ragdoll kitten just waiting on final colour)



She said to make sure I buy a bottle of cooking oil as part of my starter kit as little girl Raggies seem to like them!!



Turns out Poppy (who is mentioned several times up thread including for the infamous gammon theft) decided to sample the vegetable oil she had put in a pan on the hob in preparation for frying some chips! She turned her back and turned round and Poppy was found with her head in the pan sampling the oil. She shouted at her and all she did was back up licking her bib and lips!!!! She was extremely fortunate the oil wasn't on or been used or she would have a burnt tongue. She possibly did scald her tongue the other day as my mum had cooked up some fish for her other ragdoll and Poppy helped herself to it straight from the pan it was cooling in, again she snuck in while her back was turned



**please note obviously the text was a joke and we both know Ragdolls ideally shouldn't be eating vegetable oil!! I'm sure everyone on here will get it but just in case!**
		
Click to expand...


I neither drink alcohol, nor coffee, but others in my household drinks coffee regularly, and alcohol occasionally. 
Berta the Cornish Rex have a habit of sometimes drinking by dipping a front paw in the water, and then licking the paw. We thought the smell of alcohol, or other not only water liquids, would stop her from trying to sample those things. But instead we've had to realise that no glass, or cup is safe from her if she finds it unguarded.

I said something similar on another thread recently, and I'll say it here, too: Cats haven't read the info about what they should, and shouldn't eat/drink.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			What is it with the 'look what I brought you' song?

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god I hate that song. When you’re woken at 3am by that chilling sound. 😱It usually means an attempted rescue. If I don’t then you can here some poor thing being batted around in the hallway. It’s also different depending on what they’ve brought in. I can tell the difference between a mouse and a moth / giant moth.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			What is it with the 'look what I brought you' song?

.
		
Click to expand...




Sussexbythesea said:



			Oh god I hate that song. When you’re woken at 3am by that chilling sound. 😱It usually means an attempted rescue. If I don’t then you can here some poor thing being batted around in the hallway. It’s also different depending on what they’ve brought in. I can tell the difference between a mouse and a moth / giant moth.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes you've reminded me of another ragdoll update I recently received!

My mum said how she had got really comfortable in bed ready to go to sleep to be met with a howling noise. She waited to see if this went but it didn't, if anything it increased. She got up as thought she had better check on them.
It turns out Poppy has brought Fishy* upstairs after Spike had opened the cupboard it was kept in and she was very proudly telling everyone what she'd got

*Fishy is a poundland purchase consisting of a hessian type fish on a string attached to one of those plastic sticks. It goes away on an evening or if they're unsupervised just in case there's the risk they could get tangled in it.


----------



## 9tails (3 July 2020)

I came down this morning to the hallway in complete disarray.  It's not a tidy area at the best of times, with a line of shoes on one side and crap I haven't found a home for the other side.  Someone had brought in a rodent, all four cats were hunting this rodent and pulling out anything in the way.  I had to go out, so stepped over the mess and left them to it.  The rodent was murdered when I returned.

I've just ordered an interactive fish, apparently it flaps when a cat is close so it should be quite a good distraction from the local wildlife.


----------



## ycbm (3 July 2020)

Mine left this for me the other day.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			Mine left this for me the other day.






Click to expand...



I hope you responded with appropriate level of gratitude for such a generous gift.


----------



## Alwaysmoretoknow (3 July 2020)

Woken up by cat attempting to put (semi-live) mouse into my mouth. Was touched as it was Valentines Day. Then informed they only do this to other cats they think are too incompetent to hunt for themselves. Was instantly offended - what do you mean I can't catch my own mouse?!!. Got over it. Also strèaked across field and attached itself to 4yo tb's shoulder (luckily wearing rug) which instantly jumped on my foot; chased breaker round on lunge swiping at back legs presumably trying to trip it up and get death grip on jugular; frequently sat on fence of arena swiping at passing horses causing a few 180 degree spins and resulting fall out and finally.....going missing on the evening of moving during the Saisbuy poisioning crisis - asked son to creep into heavily policed park to try and find him - quote "if you think I'm going sneak round Novichok park whispering 'Boris where are you - we need to leave now' you've got another think coming!" Named after Yeltsin not Boris.


----------



## fetlock (5 July 2020)

My little Siamese climbed up my flowering cherry when she was about 4-5 months old, and kept climbing so eventually was perched precariously on a branch no thicker than my little finger and a good fifteen feet or more of the ground. 
Of course I was utterly horrified when I spotted her, particularly when the more I tried to encourage her down, the higher the little so and so climbed. 
I ran and grabbed a thick throw from the house and stood under the tree with it spread across my arms, like a fireman waiting to catch someone jumping from a burning house. 
The inevitable happened - and she slipped, now dangling by a claw or two from the flimsiest of twig like branches, and then she fell. 
Thankfully I did manage to catch her in the throw (and still amazed that I managed to)


----------



## Rumtytum (5 July 2020)

When ‘New Posts’ appear for this thread I know I’m in for a treat 😀😀😀


----------



## Keira 8888 (5 July 2020)

Our naughty cat Fluff has a habit of breaking into the grand house next door and relieving himself on their antique entrance hall rug - we had to resort to supervised lavatory breaks 5 times a day 😬😬 My husband despises Fluff (as you can clearly see in this picture! Ha!)


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 July 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			When ‘New Posts’ appear for this thread I know I’m in for a treat 😀😀😀
		
Click to expand...

And me, this thread is the best one I've ever seen.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 July 2020)

Keira 8888 said:



			Our naughty cat Fluff has a habit of breaking into the grand house next door and relieving himself on their antique entrance hall rug - we had to resort to supervised lavatory breaks 5 times a day 😬😬 My husband despises Fluff (as you can clearly see in this picture! Ha!)

View attachment 51170

Click to expand...

Did your husband take Fluff to a spa?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 July 2020)

fetlock said:



			My little Siamese climbed up my flowering cherry when she was about 4-5 months old, and kept climbing so eventually was perched precariously on a branch no thicker than my little finger and a good fifteen feet or more of the ground.
Of course I was utterly horrified when I spotted her, particularly when the more I tried to encourage her down, the higher the little so and so climbed.
I ran and grabbed a thick throw from the house and stood under the tree with it spread across my arms, like a fireman waiting to catch someone jumping from a burning house.
The inevitable happened - and she slipped, now dangling by a claw or two from the flimsiest of twig like branches, and then she fell.
Thankfully I did manage to catch her in the throw (and still amazed that I managed to)
		
Click to expand...

This reminded me about that Cilla the moggy had a period when she was young, when she was convinced it was possible to climb house plants. And it did work with the Benjamin ficus, although I lifted her down because I didn't want her to get any of its sap on her claws/paws (and it wasn't standing 100% stable either). 

Strangely enough, even though that climb was successful from her point of view, I don't recall her ever climbing that one again. Yet she made several of my Mother-in-law's tongue plants fall down with between a few days to weeks apart, by trying to climb their big "leaves". Perhaps she was just optimistically hoping that even though the previous Mother-in-law's tongue plants had keeled over with her, this time she had found one where she could reach its top.


----------



## Rumtytum (5 July 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Did your husband take Fluff to a spa?
		
Click to expand...

I thought exactly the same 😀😀😀


----------



## ycbm (5 July 2020)

fetlock said:



			My little Siamese climbed up my flowering cherry when she was about 4-5 months old, and kept climbing so eventually was perched precariously on a branch no thicker than my little finger and a good fifteen feet or more of the ground. 
Of course I was utterly horrified when I spotted her, particularly when the more I tried to encourage her down, the higher the little so and so climbed. 
I ran and grabbed a thick throw from the house and stood under the tree with it spread across my arms, like a fireman waiting to catch someone jumping from a burning house. 
The inevitable happened - and she slipped, now dangling by a claw or two from the flimsiest of twig like branches, and then she fell. 
Thankfully I did manage to catch her in the throw (and still amazed that I managed to)
		
Click to expand...

This reminds me of when we realised our 6 month old cat had climbed the ladder into the loft and been shut in.  

The problem was that she was standing on the hatch,  which hinged downwards onto a stair well eighteen feet deep  😲

We padded the whole upstairs landing and the stairs with duvets, opened the hatch,  and out she fell. 

She was a crazily bold cat,  I once watched her face down a car sitting in the middle of the road. It was no surprisee when we found her out there dad one day, before her second birthday 

.


----------



## 9tails (6 July 2020)

fetlock said:



			My little Siamese climbed up my flowering cherry when she was about 4-5 months old, and kept climbing so eventually was perched precariously on a branch no thicker than my little finger and a good fifteen feet or more of the ground.
Of course I was utterly horrified when I spotted her, particularly when the more I tried to encourage her down, the higher the little so and so climbed.
I ran and grabbed a thick throw from the house and stood under the tree with it spread across my arms, like a fireman waiting to catch someone jumping from a burning house.
The inevitable happened - and she slipped, now dangling by a claw or two from the flimsiest of twig like branches, and then she fell.
Thankfully I did manage to catch her in the throw (and still amazed that I managed to)
		
Click to expand...

I bet she went back up again as soon as your back was turned.  I had a really charismatic cat, called Wellard, he was amazing.  I used to walk the dog and he came with us, but would climb every tree en route then sit up there yowling.  The first few times, I rushed back to help him down.  But of course he would then bound ahead of us and scoot up the next tree to yowl.  Residents would come out of their houses to see what was going on.  It soon became a game; cat runs ahead to scoot up a tree, we walk past the yowling cat and head around the corner and suddenly a flash of ginger goes past us and up the next tree.  This went on for years, unfortunately long before camera phones were available because it would have been a YouTube sensation.


----------



## WandaMare (6 July 2020)

I have a small mischievous siamese cat who never misses an opportunity to make me laugh. This morning he shot past my legs when I went out to feed the horses, just as one of our wild ducks flew down off the hay store roof. He normally doesn't chase the ducks, I think it was because it flew down right in front of his nose, so he pounced really quickly and managed to get his front legs completely over the ducks body. He didn't attack it as such, he was just draped over it and the poor duck was trying to run /fly off with a small cat on her back, quacking at the top of her voice terrified, poor girl. Luckily I managed to grab him off her before he got flown off over the fields somewhere. All a bit much when I had only just woken up. She came back a bit later for her food so hopefully she's not been scared away for good.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 September 2020)

so my parents ragdolls have a fair few entries in this thread, well mine and OH'S kitten can now start having some entries 

Not only did he catapult everything off the bedside table last weekend, breaking the lamp in the process, today at work I receive a text from OH advising he has now learnt to jump onto the kitchen unit. I've got home and he has merrily demonstrated this new found ability multiple times

He also decided to have a snack up there while no one was watching....


----------



## Rumtytum (11 September 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			so my parents ragdolls have a fair few entries in this thread, well mine and OH'S kitten can now start having some entries

Not only did he catapult everything off the bedside table last weekend, breaking the lamp in the process, today at work I receive a text from OH advising he has now learnt to jump onto the kitchen unit. I've got home and he has merrily demonstrated this new found ability multiple times

He also decided to have a snack up there while no one was watching....

View attachment 54879
View attachment 54880

Click to expand...

Obvious case of Starved Kitten Forced to  Eat Bread 😂😂😂
Thanks for posting, I’ve missed laughing at what cats get up to


----------



## TheHairyOne (14 September 2020)

This made me laugh a lot! Cats!!!

Oh where do I start!! I now have 4 so thats 
a lot of.mischief!

The absolute worst thing was one of my bengals who fell in love with Princess, a pretty black moggy who lived 5 doors down. She started having to be kept in due to an allergy, but my lovely big boy used to take her things from our house as presents. He would howl outside their window to be let in to see her!

Well about every 3 months they would bring back all of our stuff in a half full carrier bag. This was the normal cat toys, a pair of headphones, then once one of my lacey thongs!! Least they were unworn!!!! 

I also came home from work to see him and his brother in my neighbours bedroom window.

He also brought me an over foot long koi carp and we were waiting for the bill for that one, which never turned up thankfully. 

My 2 rescue kittens eat EVERYTHING. Ive had to get new bread storage. 

They also have no idea about acceptable times to get up. It is whenever they feel like it so I only get a lie in when its raining. They wake us up by nose biting which is just a delight at 5am!

Wouldnt be without my horde of 3 gingers and a crazy bengal though.


----------



## Kay Burton (16 September 2020)

My cat knocked over a blooming orchid. The plant survived, but it bloomed quickly. And it's a pity - the flowers on the orchid were snow-white, 14 centimeters in diameter.


----------



## ihatework (16 September 2020)

My bloody moggy has learnt a new trick. They get a bowl of biscuits overnight, in my bedroom, because it’s out of reach of the dog and then they don’t wake me up demanding food.

Biscuits are stored on top of the chest of drawers in a sealed container.

Only if they run out in the bowl, naughty moggy has learned that if he pushes said container off the chest of drawers it smashes open and he has an all you can eat buffet.

This is not appreciated at 5am


----------



## peanut (16 September 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			so my parents ragdolls have a fair few entries in this thread,
		
Click to expand...

Another Ragdoll owner here (two brothers).  I've had other cats but these are in a class of their own!

Why do they eat plastic bags?  I simply can't work that one out


----------



## 9tails (16 September 2020)

Just yesterday, Molly brought in a mouse and let it go.  Neither of us could find it but she laid in wait where it was last seen.  Over 6 hours later, despite trying to entice her out from behind the TV stand with dreamies, she eventually got her prize when the mouse made a run for it.  Before I could get it off her, she hurtled through the catflap to the great outside.  I was fairly certain that the mouse would have a happy ending as she's rather good at letting them go and not being quick enough to catch them again, but she was closely followed by Dinky.  He probably ate the freed mouse.


----------



## SJJR (16 September 2020)

I few years ago I was working at my desk and was vaguely aware of the cat playing with  my shoulder bag, batting the straps and pouncing on the bag.  Next morning heading out the door for work I put my hand in to check keys/purse etc and found a dead mouse. Whether it hid in there or cat batted it in i don't know but relieved i found it before I got into the office.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 September 2020)

peanut said:



			Another Ragdoll owner here (two brothers).  I've had other cats but these are in a class of their own!

Why do they eat plastic bags?  I simply can't work that one out 

Click to expand...

Im getting one on Saturday as have moved out my parents house and there's just "something" about having a ragdoll around. 
They definitely are i love how all the descriptions say how docile they are when actually they are naughty little so and so's with no regard for discipline 😂
Any chance of some photos? What colours/ patterns are yours?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 September 2020)

Its not a bad thing but....

Penny (cloud like ball of ragdoll fluff kitten) has just come into the living room Carrying the jiffy bag Shear Ease sent by clipper blades back in! With them still in it as I hadnt opened yet- she had stolen it off the stairs but if I hadn't seen it I'd have never believed she would get hold of it!!!

I then awoke in the night to what I thought was a massive skid mark on the floor- Gary (cat!!) Has had a dodgy tummy lately so I inwardly groaned. Was sat on the loo having a wee and thought I see this thing writhing next to said skid Mark. They don't go out so I'm thinking wtf. It turns out one of them had carted their fluffy "wiffle " toy up the stairs and my bleary tired brain thought we had a rodent problem but it was the reindeer head stuck to it that was "writhing!" And the skid mark was fortunately the fluffy "wiffle" part!!


----------



## Rumtytum (25 September 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Its not a bad thing but....

Penny (cloud like ball of ragdoll fluff kitten) has just come into the living room Carrying the jiffy bag Shear Ease sent by clipper blades back in! With them still in it as I hadnt opened yet- she had stolen it off the stairs but if I hadn't seen it I'd have never believed she would get hold of it!!!

I then awoke in the night to what I thought was a massive skid mark on the floor- Gary (cat!!) Has had a dodgy tummy lately so I inwardly groaned. Was sat on the loo having a wee and thought I see this thing writhing next to said skid Mark. They don't go out so I'm thinking wtf. It turns out one of them had carted their fluffy "wiffle " toy up the stairs and my bleary tired brain thought we had a rodent problem but it was the reindeer head stuck to it that was "writhing!" And the skid mark was fortunately the fluffy "wiffle" part!!
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## brighteyes (25 September 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			LOL, frogs are surprisingly loud.

I forgot to mention that they worst thing was that he was always so very pleased with himself. If you tried to tell him to stop, he just did the naughty thing faster so that he was finished and pleased with his work before you made it over to stop him. Yes, a cat certainly can 'pee faster' when it wants to.







ETA - the watermark is covering his squirrel. Oh well, just imagine a dead squirrel placed carefully on the mat next to the smug little sod of a cat.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's covering neither! The look and the corpse are there for all to see!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 September 2020)

After thinking wiffle was a skid mark we've just nearly had an actual skid mark. Just heard the unmistakable sound of runny cat poo which he then goes and treads in so he's just had a shower!!! 🤢

I'd love a relaxing evening! I wonder if he's getting hold of even the smallest bit of Penny's food which I think is quite rich or hes eating too many biscuits. He's due a worming and is at the vet Monday for his pre op for deballing


----------



## brighteyes (26 September 2020)

My old cat caught a very large vole once and was _so_ proud of it, he placed it on the kitchen island unit, where all the food prep was done. At least I am pretty certain it was him. *begins to consider other options...*


----------



## D66 (26 September 2020)

Not exactly the cat - but...
What do you do to stop the cat eating the dog food , or vice versa? 
Our cat is fed or a half landing behind a fire guard where she can get along a narrow ledge and the dog (a Parsons JR) can’t. 
the half landing was originally chosen because the dog isnt allowed upstairs but she learnt to sneak up to devour the lot when we were not looking.


----------



## OldNag (26 September 2020)

D66 said:



			Not exactly the cat - but...
What do you do to stop the cat eating the dog food , or vice versa? 
Our cat is fed or a half landing behind a fire guard where she can get along a narrow ledge and the dog (a Parsons JR) can’t. 
the half landing was originally chosen because the dog isnt allowed upstairs but she learnt to sneak up to devour the lot when we were not looking.
		
Click to expand...

Same problem  here - my JRTs were getting very porky due to raiding cat food.

 I have ended up creating a "cat sanctuary " in the utility. Cat basket and cat bowls on the worktop in a sort of alcove. It is cosy, JRT free and the (lazy) cat can lean out of bed to eat!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 September 2020)

D66 said:



			Not exactly the cat - but...
What do you do to stop the cat eating the dog food , or vice versa?
Our cat is fed or a half landing behind a fire guard where she can get along a narrow ledge and the dog (a Parsons JR) can’t.
the half landing was originally chosen because the dog isnt allowed upstairs but she learnt to sneak up to devour the lot when we were not looking.
		
Click to expand...

I have 3 cat trees over 1 metre tall in the city (+ 4 lower ones), and one of those over 1 metre tall ones, was specifically bought many years ago to feed the cats in, out of the dogs reach.
I have only 1 cat tree in my tiny summer cabin, but it is over 1 metre tall, and also used to feed the cats in, out of the dogs reach.

Both the dogs I've had before, and the ones I have now, still of course eats up any cat food that the cats happens to drop down on the floor.

The only minus with using a cat tree is for us that it was easier when all our cats ate the same food, and didn't need their own daily rations in separate food bowls. But a combination of Cilla getting spayed + getting lazier with the years + loves eating = she started to gain weight = some years ago she, and Berta, started to get separate bowls with their own daily rations on two different shelves in the cat tree.
Since 1½, 2 years ago, they also eat different types of food, and basically it is a bit of a hassle, trying to avoid Cilla sneaking over to Berta's food bowl to eat her food, too.

However, I have no problems with my dogs climbing up in the cat trees, so from that point of view, feeding the cats on the higher shelves of an over 1 metre tall cat tree works (unless you have a dog large enough to easily reach the height of the top shelves, of course).
Even though I've seen a handful of pictures online with other people's dogs up on a shelf in a cat tree, I don't think that is something most dogs would try to do/have a habit of doing.


If the cat tree is not an option for you, could you maybe try clearing a high shelf in a bookcase, and put the food bowl there? Make sure there is something in front of the bookcase the cat can use as a ladder/step on the way up/down to the shelf with the food bowl.

ETA: About the opposite problem with cat eating the dog food, I have no other suggestion than either change dog food to a food your dog will eat up when you serve it, or accept that the cat will eat dog food when it wants to.

ETA 2: Read the ETA above, and guess who's the real boss in our house? Clues: smallest in both weight + height in the house, meows...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 September 2020)

Gary likes to assist the football players, he now has an assistant manager as well


----------



## Rumtytum (30 September 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Gary likes to assist the football players, he now has an assistant manager as well

View attachment 56116

Click to expand...

I only saw fluffy cat at first, I thought the long elongated black thing was a plant/sculpture 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 September 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			I only saw fluffy cat at first, I thought the long elongated black thing was a plant/sculpture 😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 October 2020)

Im wfh today. I had my cup of tea on the headboard behind me as I'm lying in bed to do the work.

I already have one load of washing scattered around the house which isn't drying but its meant to rain all weekend so can't put it out

Gary clearly decided I needed more washing to sort the drying of as he's just pulled my cup of tea down off the headboard and soaked the bedding with it.
Cheers Gary, great work.

Updated!!!

Of course that lamp isn't on the floor because of me...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 October 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			...
Of course that lamp isn't on the floor because of me...





Click to expand...

But Gary's laying on the bed, surely it must have been someone/something else that is responsible for the lamp redecorating. 

The look of innocence! And those whiskers are impressive, too.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 October 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			But Gary's laying on the bed, surely it must have been someone/something else that is responsible for the lamp redecorating.

The look of innocence! And those whiskers are impressive, too.
		
Click to expand...

That one is Penny (Dreadful!) Gary is the Tuxedo in an earlier photo. Of course she wasn't responsible for the lamp like you say look how innocent she is lying on the bed!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 October 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			That one is Penny (Dreadful!) Gary is the Tuxedo in an earlier photo. Of course she wasn't responsible for the lamp like you say look how innocent she is lying on the bed!
		
Click to expand...

Oops, sorry. No wonder she looks innocent, if she's only the audience lying on front row to have a look at what Gary was doing/had done.


----------



## Rumtytum (2 October 2020)

Job done Gary! Your understand the importance of keeping your staff on their toes 😀😀😃


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 October 2020)

BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD Alley cat!!!! They were in a high compartment in the kitchen... im working from home this week and there were 2 left... I'd have quite liked crumpets for my lunch....
Yes I know I should have taken them straight off him but I wanted the photo! He got massively shouted at


----------



## ycbm (11 October 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Im wfh today. I had my cup of tea on the headboard behind me as I'm lying in bed to do the work.

I already have one load of washing scattered around the house which isn't drying but its meant to rain all weekend so can't put it out

Gary clearly decided I needed more washing to sort the drying of as he's just pulled my cup of tea down off the headboard and soaked the bedding with it.
Cheers Gary, great work.

Updated!!!

Of course that lamp isn't on the floor because of me...

View attachment 56201

Click to expand...


GARY???

😂🤣😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 October 2020)

ycbm said:



			GARY???

😂🤣😂
		
Click to expand...

OH's choice 😂 currently I use stronger names! Fortunately he (Gary!) Is at the vets for a deballing Wednesday cant come quickly enough!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 October 2020)

In Gary's defence, if someone tried to take my crumpet off me I too would growl.


----------



## ycbm (11 October 2020)

One of our regular cafes has just got a gorgeous British bulldog puppy.  I asked why you would name such a British dog with an Italian name,  Sergio,  and was told the husband supports Manchester City 😁


----------



## Rumtytum (11 October 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD Alley cat!!!! They were in a high compartment in the kitchen... im working from home this week and there were 2 left... I'd have quite liked crumpets for my lunch....
Yes I know I should have taken them straight off him but I wanted the photo! He got massively shouted at

View attachment 56841
View attachment 56841
View attachment 56844
View attachment 56845

Click to expand...

That’s made me laugh out loud 😂😂😂


----------



## Rumtytum (5 November 2020)

roccodunham said:



			My cat sleeps on my Xbox sometimes to stay warm. While I'm in the middle of playing an online game or watching something very interesting, he will look at me with his eyes slanted as if he were disgusted that I am not paying attention to him. He will then move his paw very slowly towards the power button, and just before I can say something to scare him off, he will tap the power button with his little paw pad. Then he'll turn his head the other direction and go back to sleep.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## Keith_Beef (5 November 2020)

roccodunham said:



			My cat sleeps on my Xbox sometimes to stay warm. While I'm in the middle of playing an online game or watching something very interesting, he will look at me with his eyes slanted as if he were disgusted that I am not paying attention to him. He will then move his paw very slowly towards the power button, and just before I can say something to scare him off, he will tap the power button with his little paw pad. Then he'll turn his head the other direction and go back to sleep.
		
Click to expand...

Did you know that you can buy power button protectors?


----------



## Keith_Beef (5 November 2020)

Keira 8888 said:



			Our naughty cat Fluff has a habit of breaking into the grand house next door and relieving himself on their antique entrance hall rug - we had to resort to supervised lavatory breaks 5 times a day 😬😬 My husband despises Fluff (as you can clearly see in this picture! Ha!)

View attachment 51170

Click to expand...

 Are you sure he's not simply annoyed at being photographed wearing those sandals?


----------



## horsimous (12 November 2020)

A cat I’ve been told about used to shag his owner’s dressing gown if it had been left on the bed. Apparently the dressing gown didn’t smell good after that!


----------



## Rumtytum (12 November 2020)

horsimous said:



			A cat I’ve been told about used to shag his owner’s dressing gown if it had been left on the bed. Apparently the dressing gown didn’t smell good after that!
		
Click to expand...

😱🤮 😂


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 November 2020)

horsimous said:



			A cat I’ve been told about used to shag his owner’s dressing gown if it had been left on the bed. Apparently the dressing gown didn’t smell good after that!
		
Click to expand...

Why would they smell it? Why? 🤢🤮


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2020)

horsimous said:



			A cat I’ve been told about used to shag his owner’s dressing gown if it had been left on the bed. Apparently the dressing gown didn’t smell good after that!
		
Click to expand...

When I lived at home my parents ragdoll (who was done) used to erm.. enjoy himself.. on my throw. He'd sit couched lifting each back leg slightly alternating and kneading, most creepy was he would stare at you as he got into his stride. OH used to say he was just kneading erm yes that would be why you'd see things you didn't want to when he jumped down! He'd try and do it to your arm too and let out a little shriek as he was about to try and er.. get aboard..


----------



## Rumtytum (13 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			When I lived at home my parents ragdoll (who was done) used to erm.. enjoy himself.. on my throw. He'd sit couched lifting each back leg slightly alternating and kneading, most creepy was he would stare at you as he got into his stride. OH used to say he was just kneading erm yes that would be why you'd see things you didn't want to when he jumped down! He'd try and do it to your arm too and let out a little shriek as he was about to try and er.. get aboard..
		
Click to expand...

Noooooo 😱😱😱!!!


----------



## Cloball (13 November 2020)

Out family cats have always been pretty well behaved 🐱 apart from beheading rabbits and sharing them with the terriers in front of small children or leaving live rabbits in the bath for later. I swear my old ginger boy had OCD as he would obsessively clean everything and everyone in licking distance.

I lodged with a lady who had two delightful moggies who made making breakfast rather challenging as one would take the toast out of the toaster and take it outside and the other would try to eat DRY museli! I have never been so vigilant at 6am.


----------



## ihatework (13 November 2020)

Anyone ever been to Southmead Hospital in Bristol? 
There is a local cat called Kolo who essentially lives in A&E!! The hospital tried to evict him but all the staff ignored that and kept letting him back in. He has his own Facebook page 🤣


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 November 2020)

ihatework said:



			Anyone ever been to Southmead Hospital in Bristol?
There is a local cat called Kolo who essentially lives in A&E!! The hospital tried to evict him but all the staff ignored that and kept letting him back in. He has his own Facebook page 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yes he's quite the local celebrity!  I think he lets himself in, and most of the people (patients) like having him in there.


----------



## Nasicus (13 November 2020)

Long Haired Cat peed on my bed once. I happened to be asleep in it at the time. Went through the thick electric overblanket, the duvet, the bed sheet and into the memory foam mattress. That wasn't the best way to wake up. Apparently the slightly different cat litter wasn't to her taste.


----------



## smolmaus (13 November 2020)

I'm glad there were a few new pages to this thread since I last posted (and adopted two cats myself!) I appreciate house cats all the more for not bringing home dead or almost dead things 😂

So far the worst thing was climbing the window screens at 11:30pm and being so loud about it I jumped up and spilled red wine on the sofa that had only arrived the last week. I take... 20% of the blame for that one but I get points back for choosing a dark grey sofa. 

Not respecting that parents needs to WORK during WFH, or Your Food vs My Food is the biggest problem.


----------



## Cloball (13 November 2020)

ihatework said:



			Anyone ever been to Southmead Hospital in Bristol?
There is a local cat called Kolo who essentially lives in A&E!! The hospital tried to evict him but all the staff ignored that and kept letting him back in. He has his own Facebook page 🤣
		
Click to expand...

There was a beautiful but aloof Dumfries Tesco cat when I lived there. His FB following were distraught when he was seen being bundled into a car! 😥


----------



## OldNag (13 November 2020)

I have just about had it with our cat.

A couple of years ago I replaced the front door, which had a cat flap in it.  I therefore had a cat flap put in for her in our French doors, which needed new glass to do this, at cost of a few hundred pounds to do.

Bloody cat has taken to ignoring the cat flap snd instead scratches at the window to be let in. 

The window is right by where I work and this happens several times a day, often mid-meeting.

Now she has developed  a habit of stealing my tea. If she comes in and I am not quick enough, any cup of tea that might be on my desk is hers.  She just shoves her face in it .I have never known a cat drink tea, but she seems to have got herself a habit. I am sure it is not good for her and it definitely  isn't good for me  

Just as well she is cute!


----------



## ycbm (13 November 2020)

ihatework said:



			Anyone ever been to Southmead Hospital in Bristol?
There is a local cat called Kolo who essentially lives in A&E!! The hospital tried to evict him but all the staff ignored that and kept letting him back in. He has his own Facebook page 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Top Cat!


----------



## OldNag (13 November 2020)

ihatework said:



			Anyone ever been to Southmead Hospital in Bristol?
There is a local cat called Kolo who essentially lives in A&E!! The hospital tried to evict him but all the staff ignored that and kept letting him back in. He has his own Facebook page 🤣
		
Click to expand...

There is a DIY store locally which has a resident cat who spends his days lounging all over the displays (he is actually owned  by a local resident but said cat has given himself a supervisor's job at the store). He has his own fb page.


----------



## honetpot (13 November 2020)

I have two semi feral kittens, they have gone from escaping the house through the toilet pipe boxing, and living in the house cavity wall, to being just about able to catch them in a room by feeding them inside. They come inside at night although I can not pick them up if I am stood up, they spend the night usually on the bed, where I am allowed to stroke them. From about six am, they start trying to get me up, by batting my face, running up and down my side, and biting my fingers. It's all a bits Simons Cat.


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 November 2020)

Found a box that might have been good for SS...

Cat found it too 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Rumtytum (17 November 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Found a box that might have been good for SS...

Cat found it too 😂😂😂😂
	View attachment 59187

Click to expand...

Love the belly up toy mouse beside the box😂


----------



## Rumtytum (17 November 2020)

honetpot said:



			I have two semi feral kittens, they have gone from escaping the house through the toilet pipe boxing, and living in the house cavity wall, to being just about able to catch them in a room by feeding them inside. They come inside at night although I can not pick them up if I am stood up, they spend the night usually on the bed, where I am allowed to stroke them. From about six am, they start trying to get me up, by batting my face, running up and down my side, and biting my fingers. It's all a bits Simons Cat.






Click to expand...

Tigga  used to lick my eyes until I opened them 😱. Success every time.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 November 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Found a box that might have been good for SS...

Cat found it too 😂😂😂😂
	View attachment 59187

Click to expand...

It'll add "character" and decoration to your box you should still use it id find it funny 😂


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 November 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			Love the belly up toy mouse beside the box😂
		
Click to expand...

They have about five of those mice, because they kept throwing them up in the air and losing them behind radiators, and then they would try and get them out in the middle of the night. So we bought a few so there would always be one somewhere for them to find. We keeping finding them in all sorts of strange places...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 November 2020)

So that blue eyed innocent fluffy cream ragdoll in my ragdoll thread decided to turn into Penny Dreadful and redesigned my headphones earlier
	


They were then rifling through a bag at the base of the bed i was lying working on they kept doing it so I thought they'd got hold of something, especially the Alley Cat- picture for the "innocent" expressions!


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			So that blue eyed innocent fluffy cream ragdoll in my ragdoll thread decided to turn into Penny Dreadful and redesigned my headphones earlier
	View attachment 59199


They were then rifling through a bag at the base of the bed i was lying working on they kept doing it so I thought they'd got hold of something, especially the Alley Cat- picture for the "innocent" expressions!

View attachment 59200

Click to expand...

 Ah yes, the “innocent” expressions, I am very familiar with those!


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 November 2020)

Caught red-pawed!

OH is encouraging the bad behaviour


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 November 2020)

So the "Alley Cat" is an absolute scavenger hence the name. 
I woke up Monday night to a ripping noise. I thought Penny Dreadful had stolen one of my overreach boots that were drying on the radiator however it kept happening and the velcro is coming away so, preferring it didn't come away completely, I got up as the noise was annoying, it turns out actually PD is innocent and Alley Cat has brought up the washing up sponge and is biting bits off it. He's taken to carrying it round but not this bad! Sponge was duly confiscated 
Last night I thought the cats were being quiet, ominously so, so I popped downstairs to find AC in his "den" with the new replacement Sponge from that morning


----------



## BeckyFlowers (19 November 2020)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Gary!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 November 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Gary!
		
Click to expand...

Bad Gary!!! It will have to be put away at night now (the sponge not Gary!) However its one of those stupid things ill probably forget about so no doubt he will do it again. Xmas dinner will be interesting 😂

Not being bad but as the photo makes me laugh and I don't think I've posted it before this is what happened when he first met PD


----------



## Jeni the dragon (19 November 2020)

Our last pair of cats were complete sponge thieves and always shredded them! I've no idea what it is about them. I'm glad to see they weren't the only ones!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 November 2020)

Huffle loves a good sponge to shred too!


----------



## Rumtytum (19 November 2020)

Gary you are very naughty but I love you 😱💓😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 November 2020)

How interesting others have cats that Rob sponges wonder what it is! The shredding almost feels like what a dog would do!

I got sent these earlier as I'm at work, he is corrupting my sweet innocent ragdoll  😨


----------



## smolmaus (19 November 2020)

Gary why a sponge??? 😂 😂 😂 Gary is such a perfect name for a naughty cat.


----------



## smolmaus (19 November 2020)

We keep ours out of the kitchen as much as possible but Marnie doesn't like being kept out of places






Pic is the living room door, she was evicted temporarily for being a demon and pushing everything off my desk but it's an all-door behaviour. She just hangs there and screams.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 November 2020)

smolmaus said:



			We keep ours out of the kitchen as much as possible but Marnie doesn't like being kept out of places






Pic is the living room door, she was evicted temporarily for being a demon and pushing everything off my desk but it's an all-door behaviour. She just hangs there and screams.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 that is a serious protest that if you ignore you're in trouble!


----------



## Rumtytum (19 November 2020)

Marnie has excellent communication skills 😀


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 November 2020)

A second sponge has become victim to the Alley Cat. Hes in his den with it and I can hear ripping!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 November 2020)

My dad directed me to the below:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...TyVLNKnmD3zVRu4jP5i-UOZn3pYubU3oqaod04vGwPjWw


----------



## Kay Burton (24 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			A second sponge has become victim to the Alley Cat. Hes in his den with it and I can hear ripping!
		
Click to expand...

I think this is not the worst thing your cat can do. Others suffer from curtains, wires, clothing. Sponge is the little things in life, although the garbage in the house is added.


----------



## Rumtytum (24 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			My dad directed me to the below:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...TyVLNKnmD3zVRu4jP5i-UOZn3pYubU3oqaod04vGwPjWw

Click to expand...

O my life they are priceless 😱😂😂😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 November 2020)

Scuppered!

Sat watching im a celebrity. Out of the corner of my eye I see Alley Cat trotting through the room, carrying the sponge, heading for his den!

Id forgotten to put it away! Fortunately sponge was recovered

The lounge mat currently has books the whole perimeter of it as PD keeps putting a hand under it and pulling it up


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 November 2020)

So the vile Alley Cat has proved why I've given him this nickname! Heard a noise just before bed, went down to see what he was up to, he was in the bin.
Wondering if I had perhaps not fully shut it (pedal bin) went back to sleep.
Came down this morning to a couple of packets from the bin, which was fortunately fairly empty with nothing overtly dodgy/ prime alley cat food, strewn over the kitchen floor, and the bin bag that was hanging over the edge of the bin, shredded.

Something very heavy will now need to be placed on the top of the bin that will be fun to navigate if I forget to remove it when chopping chicken etc as ill be trying to juggle the bag of chicken and remove the AC block.

Dear little forest cat once removed a chicken leg from the bin but this is rude! I am intrigued how he did it

I'd also forgotten to put the sponge away Saturday night and Sunday morning came down to sponge shreddings all over the kitchen, lounge and stairs!


----------



## Keith_Beef (30 November 2020)

I had been out in the garden putting leather dressing on some boots one day (the warm sun helped the dressing to soften).

I left the open tin on a table while I went to get something from the garage and came back to find Tabitha standing on the table licking the dressing from the tin.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 November 2020)

Follow on from this! Apparently AC has just been found in the bin with the lid shut!!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 November 2020)

CCL that's hilarious! Huffle is the only counter top/ bin raider here!

I do have to add Tiger's contribution though, she managed to be sick on my curtains... Now all my curtains were tucked up out of Huffle's way, in my bedroom I just tucked them on to me windowsills as they are very high. Tiger and Lilly liked this arrangement as they used them as pet beds, until the vomit incidence! Now we have washed curtains that are not for sleeping on!


----------



## Rumtytum (30 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Follow on from this! Apparently AC has just been found in the bin with the lid shut!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but updates on AC make my day 😂


----------



## Rosemary28 (30 November 2020)

I am now eagerly awaiting the next installment of the adventures of Alley Cat!


----------



## PurBee (30 November 2020)

Unbeknownst to me, i’ve been sleeping with a dead mouse!

Found it squashed, and stuck to the underneath of my bed throw!!

😱🤢


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 November 2020)

Can't like that PurBee 🤮


----------



## Rumtytum (30 November 2020)

PurBee said:



			Unbeknownst to me, i’ve been sleeping with a dead mouse!

Found it squashed, and stuck to the underneath of my bed throw!!

😱🤢
		
Click to expand...

Yet another sorry but 😂😂😂


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Can't like that PurBee 🤮
		
Click to expand...


I can 🤣


----------



## PurBee (30 November 2020)

😂🤣 quite disgustingly horrified i was!! It was launched the other side of the room, bed changed completely! 😂🤣

This is by a cat that normally doesn’t hunt..


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 November 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			Sorry but updates on AC make my day 😂
		
Click to expand...




Rosemary28 said:



			I am now eagerly awaiting the next installment of the adventures of Alley Cat!
		
Click to expand...

AC is delighted to hear his exploits amuse people and he will be sure to continue doing things he shouldn't, to ensure his followers remain amused!

My mum often says I should do a blog or whatever about them as I could earn money i must admit I'm tempted but wouldn't know where to start and how to do one that generates money, im not what people would call an influencer!

Re the dead mouse id scream, I screamed enough when I was living at home, moved back the throw and one of the ragdolls had left a fur ball for me to discover on the bed!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 November 2020)

Frustrated at being foiled a sponge to shred, due to it being hidden away in the cupboard following Saturday night's exploits, AC decided to test the scourer for shredability. Fortunately he was detected so that has joined the sponge in the cupboard. It also seems a bit harder to shred as it was left abandoned in the corner of the kitchen though this may have been because he heard his chief fun spoiler (me) approaching

The bin lid is currently weighted down with the washing machine liquid bottle, which is already proving frustrating to AC's servants having to lift it up every single time the bin needs using. I suspect AC will end up going into battle with the nasty bottle due to it foiling him, the bottle will end up on the floor and AC will end up in the bin!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 December 2020)

Spot what looks odd about this image:





I know this is so so naughty but im actually dying 🤣🤣🤣🤣:


----------



## BeckyFlowers (1 December 2020)

Haha those pics are making do a massive LOL at work 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rumtytum (1 December 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Spot what looks odd about this image:

View attachment 60296



I know this is so so naughty but im actually dying 🤣🤣🤣🤣:

View attachment 60297

Click to expand...

What happened to the washing liquid bottle? 😂😂😂


----------



## BeckyFlowers (1 December 2020)

Gary is what the world needs right now 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 December 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			What happened to the washing liquid bottle? 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to put it back 😂 AC seized upon the chance!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 December 2020)

😂😂😂 

I’m impressed with you being prepared with camera! I caught Huffle on top of my Welsh dresser stealing one her toys, that I ‘thought’ was out of reach. Her face was a picture at being outed but sadly no camera to hand!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 December 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			😂😂😂

I’m impressed with you being prepared with camera! I caught Huffle on top of my Welsh dresser stealing one her toys, that I ‘thought’ was out of reach. Her face was a picture at being outed but sadly no camera to hand!
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately he gave himself away by his claws scrabbling on the bin so I could rush in and capture him!
Raggies definitely have expressive faces, if OH tells PD off for pulling up the rug, she turns round and looks at him with an expression of such utter contempt as if to say "and why would you be telling me off?! "


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 December 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Fortunately he gave himself away by his claws scrabbling on the bin so I could rush in and capture him!
Raggies definitely have expressive faces, if OH tells PD off for pulling up the rug, she turns round and looks at him with an expression of such utter contempt as if to say "and why would you be telling me off?! "
		
Click to expand...

Yeah she didn’t care about being caught and brought it down with her 😂🙈. It’s now also in a cupboard otherwise she just eats all the feathers off it!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 December 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Yeah she didn’t care about being caught and brought it down with her 😂🙈. It’s now also in a cupboard otherwise she just eats all the feathers off it!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes they like eating the feathers off toys! I've got them that fish that is motion sensitive for Xmas, I do however think AC will get possessive over it  hes the only cat I've known growl over toys


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 December 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh yes they like eating the feathers off toys! I've got them that fish that is motion sensitive for Xmas, I do however think AC will get possessive over it  hes the only cat I've known growl over toys
		
Click to expand...

Huffle growls over anything with feathers 🤭


----------



## smolmaus (3 December 2020)

Had to search for this thread so I could post about this little brat swiping banana bread from my hand while it was on its way to my mouth then having the cheek to come back and ask for more


----------



## NinjaPony (3 December 2020)

My kitty is obsessed with laptops, and outdid herself by jumping straight on the open laptop whilst I was in the middle of an important work meeting, and switching it off completely. Very embarrassing, particularly as everyone saw the culprit! I’ve been having frequent words with her about climbing on government property, as she keeps stretching out a paw to climb on when she thinks I’m not looking!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 December 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			My kitty is obsessed with laptops, and outdid herself by jumping straight on the open laptop whilst I was in the middle of an important work meeting, and switching it off completely. Very embarrassing, particularly as everyone saw the culprit! I’ve been having frequent words with her about climbing on government property, as she keeps stretching out a paw to climb on when she thinks I’m not looking!
		
Click to expand...

Seeing the culprit responsible for your unplanned leave in the middle of the meeting, probably made their day.

If it didn't made their day, they're boring. And probably hates cats.


----------



## NinjaPony (3 December 2020)

Luckily they all saw the funny side!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 December 2020)

I'd have loved having a meeting by someone's cat and would find it hilarious!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (19 December 2020)

A thoughtful Christmas present from Teddy.  What do we reckon, intestines? Liver?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (19 December 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



View attachment 61441
A thoughtful Christmas present from Teddy.  What do we reckon, intestines? Liver?
		
Click to expand...

The top bit looks like it has two blackcurrants on it 😬


----------



## Rumtytum (19 December 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



View attachment 61441
A thoughtful Christmas present from Teddy.  What do we reckon, intestines? Liver?
		
Click to expand...

By the look on its face the mouse was pretty shocked 😮. No idea what the other bit is but I don’t blame Teddy for not eating it 😱 😂


----------



## shamrock2021 (19 December 2020)

Get stuck in a car engine. I don’t even know how he done it. Lucky we rescue him.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 December 2020)

Oh my the eyes on that! I thought it was a bird!


----------



## Spanny (21 December 2020)

We have one of those sieving litter trays, with wood pellets in it. Early one morning I was cleaning it out and put the top section (with the wood pellets in it) on the floor behind me while I cleaned out the wet litter from the lower part. In my not quite awake state, I missed the beige whatsit in my avatar quietly climbing into the top section of the tray... I eventually noticed the noise and turned around just as he let loose the most enormous wee, that ran straight through the sieve and all over the floor! Bad words were used.

I couldn't even be cross with him because was technically "doing the right thing". I don't put the top section of the tray down out of my sight anymore!


----------



## ihatework (21 December 2020)

I spent ages trying to extract Ron from the car the other day. Whatever door I opened he hopped to the other side. So I shut him in and left him there 😂

He did take a trip into town with one of the neighbours once, almost caused an accident when he hopped onto their lap halfway there!

Trying to discourage his automobile fascination


----------



## ycbm (21 December 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Spot what looks odd about this image:

View attachment 60296



I know this is so so naughty but im actually dying 🤣🤣🤣🤣:

View attachment 60297

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## paisley (22 December 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



View attachment 61441
A thoughtful Christmas present from Teddy.  What do we reckon, intestines? Liver?
		
Click to expand...

Very, very full intestine! At least mousie had one good last supper 😉


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (22 December 2020)

paisley said:



			Very, very full intestine! At least mousie had one good last supper 😉
		
Click to expand...

Well sadly the same cannot be said for the one I found this morning  this one hasn't been finished off quite as neatly so have left that for the OH to sort as I'm already feeling a bit delicate with morning sickness this morning and picking up a half eaten disemboweled mouse might just finish me off.


----------



## smolmaus (22 December 2020)

Chewed a Christmas card that came through the door that we needed to forward to the previous homeowners. Forward via a neighbour who is their sister, so we can't just bung it in the post, we have to hand this lovely lady a chewed up xmas card. It's meant to be dogs who ruin the post!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 December 2020)

I was wondering where my razor had gone. Thought OH had thrown it away or something.

I've just found it under the Christmas Tree (which incidentally has been stripped of most of its baubles, and one of the old rocking horse decorations is now missing a tail) ..... not sure which was the culprit

Oh and I told OH there would be consequences if he left the presents under the tree... PD decided to start unwrapping my dad's golf socks! Presents now in the spare room, the cats shut out of it, however one of them has also got to the parcel containing his golf shirt! Obviously one of them fancies taking up golf


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 December 2020)

OH was in charge of putting the turkey in while I was at the yard...

Apparently AC has just been found in the tray the turkey was also defrosting in (which had juices in) and also has butter on his head as he was putting butter on the turkey, turned his head and AC stuck his head in the butter!!!!

AC was also delighted by my hho ss present to him, seized it, ran off behind the sofa with it and growled when  it was removed from him! He also growled at me while I tried to prise an oxo cube from his mouth yesterday!


----------



## Rumtytum (25 December 2020)

He totally gets the concept that Christmas is For Cats 😀


----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 December 2020)

Gary is a legend 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## smolmaus (28 December 2020)

We are channeling the spirit of Gary here too 





You wouldn't even know i had another cat, its always Marnie!!!


----------



## Rumtytum (28 December 2020)

😂😂😂


----------



## Michen (29 December 2020)

No evidence of the crime but having just arrived back on Monday from holiday and having picked up the dog (who the cat adores).. out of spite for us leaving him he decided to piss on her brand new Sophie Allport dog bed.

Here he is looking smug as the poor dog had no where to lie.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 December 2020)

AC has just raced from the kitchen, clutching a piece of brocoli in his mouth as OH Is using some for cooking. AC then makes for his "den" complete with his piece of brocoli. I then chase AC as he runs back and forth behind the sofa as out of principle, no way is he having that brocoli, plus his tummy has been dodgy lately. 
I finally seize hold of AC, who proceeds to hiss and squeal as OH removes the brocoli from his mouth!!

Edit- apparently the piece of brocoli was dropped on the floor, hence its seizure by AC!

He did the same with one of OH blackjack sweets earlier when he got up to answer the door, fortunately he was caught a lot quicker,  however maybe I should have let him eat it as they're rank!

Funnily I was cooking yesterday, including carving the turkey, some of which the cats have been having, and AC did not get on the surface once as he was growled at as soon as he locked onto the unit! Think AC knows who let's him get away with his antics

AC also seems to have squashed PD...


----------



## laura_nash (30 December 2020)

My two are currently being horribly spoilt.  We had a bad time just before Christmas when they both drank / licked something caustic and burnt the inside of their mouth.  Our female (Shelly) was only mildly affected, but her brother (Ginger) was much more serious and had to spend some time at the vets as he was in a lot of pain and couldn't eat or drink.  I thought we might lose him for a short time as he developed a nasty infection.  Then Shelly managed to injure a back leg and was badly lame, luckily nothing serious.  They are both fighting fit again now, but after 2 years of robust good health it was a bit of a shock.

They are now getting constant fussing, being allowed to stay in the house overnight, and getting a diet of mostly dreamies and posh tinned food.  Usually they get basic dried food and only come in the house for brief periods when on their best behaviour, but they are basically ruling the house at the moment.  

Ginger is currently sleeping on the sofa with my OH, cat has most of the sofa, OH is balanced on the corner and the dog is sitting on the floor glaring jealously at the cat.  Shelly has just demanded some of my daughters crisps and bitten her hand when she was told no.  They are going to be impossible after another week of this.

Enjoying full access to the sofa:




Keeping an eye open for more dreamies in the kitchen:


----------



## Rumtytum (30 December 2020)

I love this thread!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (30 December 2020)

Despite being a gelding, Teddy has mastered the mare glare.


----------



## chaps89 (30 December 2020)

What do you mean don't jump on the counters...look at me, do I look like I would do anything so naughty...


----------



## ycbm (31 December 2020)

You certainly do!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 January 2021)

"Of course I didn't cause the below ammendments to the wallpaper, nor did I not sit correctly in the tray so I pooped over the side of it, must have been Alley Cat"


----------



## Rumtytum (3 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			"Of course I didn't cause the below ammendments to the wallpaper, nor did I not sit correctly in the tray so I pooped over the side of it, must have been Alley Cat"

View attachment 62576
View attachment 62577

Click to expand...

She has perfected The Look of Innocence 😀


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			"Of course I didn't cause the below ammendments to the wallpaper, nor did I not sit correctly in the tray so I pooped over the side of it, must have been Alley Cat"

View attachment 62576
View attachment 62577

Click to expand...

It definitely wasn't her.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

It would appear AC was very busy in the night....


----------



## Rumtytum (6 January 2021)

😂😂😂 AC strikes again 😂😂😂


----------



## ycbm (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			It would appear AC was very busy in the night....

View attachment 62751

Click to expand...


🤣

He's a determined little thing, isn't he?


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (6 January 2021)

Let me set the scene. Teddy wakes me up by sitting on my neck and chest. Mabel senses I am awake and comes to join and lies next to me (the lighter blurry fluff). I try and take a cute photo of them together at which point Mabel decides to wind Teddy up by licking his face to which he retaliates by biting her face (gently, they only play fight) and they both go into full on play mode. Remember Teddy is on my neck so I get their combined weight of around 20kg pressed down on my neck and chest and of course Teddy has now engaged his claws which are now in my neck skin.

Not the relaxing morning (sharer has Rosie today) I had envisaged.

Teddy is now sulking because breakfast is late and Mabel is resting her head on my pregnant bloated tummy ❤️ Mabel is forgiven, Teddy has some work to do.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (6 January 2021)

Oh and that brown head is OH, completely oblivious naturally


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			It would appear AC was very busy in the night....

View attachment 62751

Click to expand...

What is Gary's obsession with bins?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 January 2021)

Someone wanted some sausages!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 January 2021)

Ha!


----------



## ihatework (15 January 2021)

They aren’t always monsters. Sometimes they are lovely!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (15 January 2021)

Baffles me how he’s not got a glass stuck on his head yet  of course none of the 5 water bowls in the house are good enough, only the water from my glass will do.


----------



## Keith_Beef (16 January 2021)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Baffles me how he’s not got a glass stuck on his head yet  of course none of the 5 water bowls in the house are good enough, only the water from my glass will do.
View attachment 63328

Click to expand...

First rule of being a cat: whatever it is, it tastes better when it's stolen. Preferably from a human.


----------



## HashRouge (16 January 2021)

I love reading this thread! I want to add my parents' cat, Stan, to the list. He's not actually that naughty compared to a lot of the cats on this thread, and he's so cute and cuddly that he gets forgiven pretty much anything. But oh my goodness is he injury prone. To give you an example - in September, there was the abscess:




That required a trip to the vet as it needed draining. He gets a LOT of abscesses, always on his face. The vet says it's probably from fighting (so maybe he is naughty?). This is one of the least gruesome ones he's had, I've got some really disgusting photos of an abscess he had a few years ago where it looked like he had a big chunk missing from his face. No-one needs to see that though, it was gross!


Then at the end of November there was the mystery leg wound. No-one knows how he did it or what caused it, but it was very deep and needed stitching under GA. He had to go to a different vet as our normal one had run out of oxygen apparently. So he was back in the collar, with a big bald patch to boot:




In the time we have owned him, he has had: more abscesses than we can count (which usually require a trip to the vet for draining and sometimes antibiotics); a broken leg which needed plating after he got hit by a car; the mystery leg wound; a mystery lameness; plus assorted other scrapes and minor injuries, including a chipped tooth and a notch out of his ear. The only reason he is still allowed outside is because he goes nuts if you try and keep him in, especially in the summer! 

He is also a grub monster. It's really not fair that he's white! Exhibit A is a particular favourite:




Exhibit B I think is very stylish. He looks quite piratical (nb he is not grey and white!):




And because he's adorable:


----------



## laura_nash (16 January 2021)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Baffles me how he’s not got a glass stuck on his head yet  of course none of the 5 water bowls in the house are good enough, only the water from my glass will do.
		
Click to expand...


Since his enforced "box rest" Ginger has discovered he loves my herbal tea and will stick his head in the mug to try and drink any dregs left, as well as licking the discarded tea bags.  He hasn't got stuck yet, but has knocked the mug over on numerous occasions (luckily so far no damage done).


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 January 2021)

laura_nash said:



			Since his enforced "box rest" Ginger has discovered he loves my herbal tea and will stick his head in the mug to try and drink any dregs left, as well as licking the discarded tea bags.  He hasn't got stuck yet, but has knocked the mug over on numerous occasions (luckily so far no damage done).
		
Click to expand...

Haha maybe it has mint in it so he thinks it's catnip!


----------



## OldNag (16 January 2021)

laura_nash said:



			Since his enforced "box rest" Ginger has discovered he loves my herbal tea and will stick his head in the mug to try and drink any dregs left, as well as licking the discarded tea bags.  He hasn't got stuck yet, but has knocked the mug over on numerous occasions (luckily so far no damage done).
		
Click to expand...

Mine drinks regular tea. If I leave mine unattended, I come back to my desk to find my cat with her head in the mug, slurping away.

It surely can't be good for her,!


----------



## ycbm (16 January 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I love reading this thread! I want to add my parents' cat, Stan, to the list. He's not actually that naughty compared to a lot of the cats on this thread, and he's so cute and cuddly that he gets forgiven pretty much anything. But oh my goodness is he injury prone. To give you an example - in September, there was the abscess:

View attachment 63342


That required a trip to the vet as it needed draining. He gets a LOT of abscesses, always on his face. The vet says it's probably from fighting (so maybe he is naughty?). This is one of the least gruesome ones he's had, I've got some really disgusting photos of an abscess he had a few years ago where it looked like he had a big chunk missing from his face. No-one needs to see that though, it was gross!


Then at the end of November there was the mystery leg wound. No-one knows how he did it or what caused it, but it was very deep and needed stitching under GA. He had to go to a different vet as our normal one had run out of oxygen apparently. So he was back in the collar, with a big bald patch to boot:

View attachment 63343


In the time we have owned him, he has had: more abscesses than we can count (which usually require a trip to the vet for draining and sometimes antibiotics); a broken leg which needed plating after he got hit by a car; the mystery leg wound; a mystery lameness; plus assorted other scrapes and minor injuries, including a chipped tooth and a notch out of his ear. The only reason he is still allowed outside is because he goes nuts if you try and keep him in, especially in the summer!

He is also a grub monster. It's really not fair that he's white! Exhibit A is a particular favourite:

View attachment 63344


Exhibit B I think is very stylish. He looks quite piratical (nb he is not grey and white!):

View attachment 63345


And because he's adorable:

View attachment 63347

Click to expand...


One green eye one blue!   That's not that common in cats,  it's it?


----------



## HashRouge (20 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			One green eye one blue!   That's not that common in cats,  it's it?
		
Click to expand...

I think it tends to be white cats that have it, but I'm not sure. With Stan it's the reason we have him - our neighbour used to Foster kittens for the CPL and my sister and I used to go and play with Stan and his siblings from about 4 weeks old. It was the school summer holidays and I kid you not we went every day for hours! There were 3 kittens, all pure white with blue eyes and very hard to tell apart. When their eyes changed colour, his brother and sister's eyes both changed, but one of Stan's stayed blue. When our neighbour said we could have a kitten we picked Stan because he was easy to tell apart!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 January 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I think it tends to be white cats that have it, but I'm not sure. With Stan it's the reason we have him - our neighbour used to Foster kittens for the CPL and my sister and I used to go and play with Stan and his siblings from about 4 weeks old. It was the school summer holidays and I kid you not we went every day for hours! There were 3 kittens, all pure white with blue eyes and very hard to tell apart. When their eyes changed colour, his brother and sister's eyes both changed, but one of Stan's stayed blue. When our neighbour said we could have a kitten we picked Stan because he was easy to tell apart!
		
Click to expand...

Is he deaf on his blue eye side?

White cats with blue eyes are often deaf and I'm sure I read that if a white cat has odd coloured eyes, they are likely to be deaf on the side with the blue eye and have normal hearing on the non-blue eye side.


----------



## HashRouge (20 January 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Is he deaf on his blue eye side?

White cats with blue eyes are often deaf and I'm sure I read that if a white cat has odd coloured eyes, they are likely to be deaf on the side with the blue eye and have normal hearing on the non-blue eye side.
		
Click to expand...

We don't really know - people have mentioned it to us before but I don't know how we'd test it. He has good hearing though - if he's out and about and you holler his name out of the front door he generally comes running! Sometimes it takes him a while to arrive so seems like he's been a way off and still heard you. He's an absolute gem honestly, I just adore him!


----------



## OldNag (20 January 2021)

Mine managed to knock my laptop off its stand this evening...

She has been trying that for a while.  Finally succeeded.

Whilst trying to glue the broken bits back on, I was severely tempted to superglue her to something    bloody cat!


----------



## NinjaPony (20 January 2021)

Latest laptop offence is jumping on my head in the middle of a meeting because I wouldn’t let her come on my laptop. Good job she’s so cute!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 January 2021)

Guess why I put the clean breeches I want to sell on top of the door...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 January 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



View attachment 63740


Guess why I put the clean breeches I want to sell on top of the door...
		
Click to expand...

Omg Hufflepuff!!!


----------



## smolmaus (21 January 2021)

How dare you think so little of him that you only put them on a door!! 😂😂

Duke finally got himself INTO the fridge today and thus into this thread. Then hid from me for half an hour for saying NO. He acts like I've come at him with a machete 🙄 

Hes also been knocking fathers washing off the radiator but that's just funny


----------



## Gloi (21 January 2021)

She leaves whatever she catches on my pillow while I'm asleep...also one day she let a live bat loose in my bedroom while I was sleeping.


----------



## Gloi (21 January 2021)

Gloi said:



			She leaves whatever she catches on my pillow while I'm asleep...also one day she let a live bat loose in my bedroom while I was sleeping.
		
Click to expand...

In her favour though, one morning I woke to a piece of Xmas cake on my pillow which I think she had stolen off a neighbour's bird table.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 January 2021)

Gloi said:



			In her favour though, one morning I woke to a piece of Xmas cake on my pillow which I think she had stolen off a neighbour's bird table.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rosemary28 (22 January 2021)

We have painted our bedroom floor white. Obviously cats have been shut out. However, OH was doing the last coat and Ida shot past him, obviously getting paint on her paws. She spent the rest of the day sulking because he told her off, picked her up and tried to get as much paint off her as possible!


----------



## Rosemary28 (22 January 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



View attachment 63740


Guess why I put the clean breeches I want to sell on top of the door...
		
Click to expand...

“Who, me?”


----------



## ester (22 January 2021)

Just joining in because this seemed apt. . 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3533337173450535


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 January 2021)

ester said:



			Just joining in because this seemed apt. .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3533337173450535



Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Amazing!


----------



## OldNag (22 January 2021)

ester said:



			Just joining in because this seemed apt. .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3533337173450535



Click to expand...

Absolutely blooming brilliant!


----------



## smolmaus (22 January 2021)

Duke is on a roll here now. The first time he mistook a screw in the wall for a spider I could forgive but he's had his three strikes (and a great big strip of paper) now! 










Not a bit sorry either.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 January 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Duke is on a roll here now. The first time he mistook a screw in the wall for a spider I could forgive but he's had his three strikes (and a great big strip of paper) now!










Not a bit sorry either.





Click to expand...

He had to make sure didn't he?


----------



## smolmaus (23 January 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			He had to make sure didn't he?
		
Click to expand...

He did not 😂😂 I could even forgive if he actually caught bugs and didn't just let them just crawl into his fur so I have to pull them out.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 January 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Duke is on a roll here now. The first time he mistook a screw in the wall for a spider I could forgive but he's had his three strikes (and a great big strip of paper) now!










Not a bit sorry either.





Click to expand...


----------



## Gloi (23 January 2021)

The yard cat when I want to set off to drive home 😄


----------



## BeckyFlowers (23 January 2021)

Gloi said:



			The yard cat when I want to set off to drive home 😄
View attachment 63825

Click to expand...

That took me a while 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 January 2021)

Just got back from the vets with AC, who as I had my suspicions, is indeed partially sighted in one eye.

This does not however affect AC quest to fully embrace being an Alley Cat, I'd got some bread out ready to have beans on toast, pop into the living room, go back in the kitchen, AC was also fancying some bread, he's rather partial to bread based products.... I waved the box of flea treatment I was conveniently holding at him!

A shredded strawberry toy was also found in AC "den" Monday, he'd suspiciously disappeared to the den and been in there a while, they would be why!

Also does anyone else have a problem with their OH feeding way too much? Ac was prone to upset stomachs, I had my suspicion he was being over fed and nearly died when I saw how much PD was given in a serving. I have since put AC on adult food with digestive kitten biscuits as it may be the richness of the kitten food.

However rather coincidental since I've started measuring the food (I'm mean and don't feed him enough apparently) touch wood his tummy had been better! I use a scoop like you do horse food but obviously cat sized. Also funny how the vet said he was a good weight/ condition yet I'm the mean nasty harsh one who starves the poor.AC 😱


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 January 2021)

This used to look like this, pre AC


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (7 February 2021)

Teddy somehow (I’m almost impressed) brought in two mice at the same time today. I managed to herd one into a bag whilst the other one was chased around the house by teddy. Went to release mouse 1 and went back in the house to find mouse 2. Couldn’t see it anywhere. Then teddy left the house via the back door (which is in our lounge). I locked the door and cat flap behind him and then watched as he jumped around the garden chasing ANOTHER mouse. Now this could have been mouse 1 that is maybe thick as anything and decided to re enter the garden of death. Or it was maybe mouse 2 that made a bid for freedom whilst I was rescuing mouse 1.  Either way that mouse met it’s end by the time I got my shoes on and got to it.

THEN an hour later I found mouse 3 dead behind the tv. Now this could be mouse 2 and he never made it out and wasn’t the mouse being eaten in the garden. Or this is a mouse that’s potentially been there days and I haven’t seen it. Who knows.

AND THEN a few hours later whilst watching tv something catches my eye and it is mouse 4 running along the wall. I manage to catch it (Teddy was in a strop upstairs so this mouse is obviously a Teddy survivor from a previous killing spree, who knows when) and release it outside in the woods at the end of our garden.

and to finish off the evening he’s just brought in mouse 5.

How, other than keep him inside forever can I put him off bringing in mice. This is in addition to the 3-4 mouse intestines I find on a weekly basis.

Oh and just to provide balance, Mabel is also on the naughty list for burying her pigs ear...under my pillow. Which now smells like pork.


----------



## Rumtytum (7 February 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Teddy somehow (I’m almost impressed) brought in two mice at the same time today. I managed to herd one into a bag whilst the other one was chased around the house by teddy. Went to release mouse 1 and went back in the house to find mouse 2. Couldn’t see it anywhere. Then teddy left the house via the back door (which is in our lounge). I locked the door and cat flap behind him and then watched as he jumped around the garden chasing ANOTHER mouse. Now this could have been mouse 1 that is maybe thick as anything and decided to re enter the garden of death. Or it was maybe mouse 2 that made a bid for freedom whilst I was rescuing mouse 1.  Either way that mouse met it’s end by the time I got my shoes on and got to it.

THEN an hour later I found mouse 3 dead behind the tv. Now this could be mouse 2 and he never made it out and wasn’t the mouse being eaten in the garden. Or this is a mouse that’s potentially been there days and I haven’t seen it. Who knows.

AND THEN a few hours later whilst watching tv something catches my eye and it is mouse 4 running along the wall. I manage to catch it (Teddy was in a strop upstairs so this mouse is obviously a Teddy survivor from a previous killing spree, who knows when) and release it outside in the woods at the end of our garden.

and to finish off the evening he’s just brought in mouse 5.

How, other than keep him inside forever can I put him off bringing in mice. This is in addition to the 3-4 mouse intestines I find on a weekly basis.

Oh and just to provide balance, Mabel is also on the naughty list for burying her pigs ear...under my pillow. Which now smells like pork.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 I don’t know if this will be good news obac but Pushka brought in 13 live mice in less than 3 weeks, we found all of them except the one that crawled behind the books in the bookcases and died. The smell eventually led us to the body 😱


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 February 2021)

I employ a shut door policy so Lilly cannot bring things in without my say so 🙈. It does mean a bit of a rodent graveyard outside the house but has limited the amount of creatures in the house!


----------



## Gloi (7 February 2021)

You story reminded me of when my cat had brought a mouse in and it had hidden where I couldn't find it. Only found it when one day I got up to find the kitchen absolutely full of bluebottles and realised they were coming out from behind the washing machine where the mouse had died.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 February 2021)

The sponge seems to have disappeared.... either OH has thrown it away  by mistake or SOMEONE has taken it.... I've searched the den and behind the sofa but can't see it.... usually it goes in the cupboard on an evening but we forgot! 


OH now calls PH Devil Cat as she apparently tried to "kill him" the other day as she knocked the knob of the gas hob into the on position in the process of jumping on the counter! I now have to put a tupperware pot over the dials on an evening


----------



## ycbm (11 February 2021)

ester said:



			Just joining in because this seemed apt. .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3533337173450535



Click to expand...

Brilliant!

That's why ours are locked up for the night.,


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 February 2021)

Panic over- the sponge has been found under the cloth!

Shows how used I am to AC ways, as to why I didn't think the sponge would be in a position most normal people keep their sponges!!


----------



## chaps89 (11 February 2021)

Stanley is in OH bad books today. He was unpacking the shopping when Stanley helped himself to the fresh loaf of bread. That was Frank's trick (and why we now have a breadbin) but OH is most aggrieved Stanley (who is perfect as far as OH is concerned - to be fair, he is usually very well behaved) got to the bread first.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 February 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Stanley is in OH bad books today. He was unpacking the shopping when Stanley helped himself to the fresh loaf of bread. That was Frank's trick (and why we now have a breadbin) but OH is most aggrieved Stanley (who is perfect as far as OH is concerned - to be fair, he is usually very well behaved) got to the bread first.
		
Click to expand...

Oh AC is good at that! Did he run off with it or just chomp on it?

AC suddenly opened his mouth earlier, about to bite into the pack of doritoes. Unfortunately he had forgotten I was sat next to them and shouted NO and shocked, AC scurried off!

I was unpacking once, usually I'm far more hot on his "antics" however I had my back turned once and he got hold of a pack of pack of 9 crumpets, and raced off through the living room with them!!

Funny how your OH with Stanley- mine is the same with AC!


----------



## ycbm (11 February 2021)

It's very,  very cold outside. Did that really excuse one of the cats from peeing in the OH's  CLEAN laundry left in a big bag in the hall?
.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			It's very,  very cold outside. Did that really excuse one of the cats from peeing in the OH's  CLEAN laundry left in a big bag in the hall?
.
		
Click to expand...

The fact they not only peed on the laundry, but the fact it was clean too 😂


----------



## ycbm (11 February 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			The fact they not only peed on the laundry, but the fact it was clean too 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yup,  the dirty pile on the floor?  No. The clean bag in the hall.  Yup. If we knew which one of the two it was .....


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (11 February 2021)

Teddy doesn’t do cold weather so we have been mouse free for 2 days! But all this snoozing means he’ll have A LOT of energy to burn when it does thaw. 

I got myself in such a panic yesterday, a small boy knocked on my front door to say his rabbit was missing. With a cold heavy heart I realised I hadn’t seen teddy for hours. I was CONVINCED he had brought shame to our family and murdered someone’s pet and actually went out in the freezing cold trying to find this rabbit. Rang OH in a panic. Went inside and found his lordship in the airing cupboard. Simultaneously relieved I wasn’t the reason someone’s pet had been killed and eaten and also annoyed I’d been out in the cold whilst Ted was curled up in the warm.


----------



## smolmaus (12 February 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			AC suddenly opened his mouth earlier, about to bite into the pack of doritoes. Unfortunately he had forgotten I was sat next to them and shouted NO and shocked, AC scurried off!
		
Click to expand...

Marnie cat LOVES doritos! She knows the sound of the bag 😂 I admit I usually let her stick her head in and steal one because it's cute (and I don't want to fight her about it). 

Today's bad cat (not really) is Duke, aka Mr Pantaloons who cost £200 at the vet this morning for tests to figure out what is causing his chronic eye drips and inflamed gums! It's almost certainly FHV but tests still gotta happen! He is getting better with the vet and only hid under the bed for 5 minutes until I got out the Tuna Tube Goop. He's having a self care day now. 





Nice of them to return 100% of the cat but I was expecting half his leg to be shaved from this volume of fur, not like 3/4in 😂


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 February 2021)

My old cat Nelson loved sweet popcorn, he wouldn't leave me alone if I had a bag!  Funny old fruits aren't they.


----------



## Michen (12 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			It's very,  very cold outside. Did that really excuse one of the cats from peeing in the OH's  CLEAN laundry left in a big bag in the hall?
.
		
Click to expand...

This makes me feel better. My usually fastidious cat pissed on my newly made up bed this week. Looked me right in the eye whilst he did it as I walked into the room.

I am now enforcing he goes outside regularly but he just climbs the windows and meows through them. Pathetic.


----------



## Rumtytum (12 February 2021)

Years ago my ex husband and I were lying in bed talking one Sunday morning when Tigga decided to join us. A few minutes later ex h leaped up yelling there’s a flopping spider in the bed it’s just run down my leg. No, not a spider, it was cat pee 😱


----------



## cobgoblin (12 February 2021)

Ours is refusing to leave the house due to the snow. She didn't pee or poo for 24hrs despite being chucked out. I was hoping the cold would make her wee, but nope, turned around and cried to come in. Eventually she deigned to wee in the dirt tray but apparently can't poo in it... She did that on the fluffy rug on OH's side of the bed. 😊


----------



## southerncomfort (16 February 2021)

I once walked across the wood floor in the living room and was alarmed to discover that I was leaving a trail of blood behind.

Checked the boots I was wearing and found a mouse head dangling from the sole of my right boot. 🤮

Found the rest of the mouse under the dinner table.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (16 February 2021)

OH has just picked up today's mouse organ. We read an article that apparently if you feed cats a diet rich in meat and play with them lots it curbs that instinct slightly.  Well I can confirm that is a load of baloney.

He's now decided to plonk himself on my lap which means I'm now working in a very weird position so as not to disturb his royal highness.  Why can't he sit on me in the evening! I'm sure baby isn't complaining though, he is at least keeping my tum nice and warm.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 February 2021)

PD has woken me up the last 2 days- deciding to try and strip the wallpaper as it obviously isn't to her taste! 

She did this a while pack, and it was glued down. Clearly she's not happy at the lack of progress since!


----------



## Rootsinriding (16 February 2021)

Saw my cat trying to eat someone front registration off their car yesterday 🤦‍♀️ 
I have another cat who will bring live birds in through the window and let them loose in my house at any given time.


----------



## TwoForTwo (16 February 2021)

My Robba cat was obsessed with crisps, to the point where you couldn’t get your hand in the bag because he had his head in it! He also once bought in two raw fillet steaks through the cat flap, I think he stole it from a bbq. In the summer mum would leave the car windows open in the garage and we would go out and more than once you would get half way somewhere and his little face would appear from the boot!!  His younger but much larger brother Josh very rarely did anything bad.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 February 2021)

Huffle has today decided she can get round my cat proofing at the back 😱🤦🏼‍♀️.

Left the back door open for her, carried on working, she appeared in the front garden 😱. She now won’t show me where she got out for me to reinforce, git!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 February 2021)

I've just been reading an article on ragdolls. All very accurate, however it refers to their "masters" 
ha I think they should use the word servants!


----------



## HashRouge (17 February 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I've just been reading an article on ragdolls. All very accurate, however it refers to their "masters"
ha I think they should use the word servants!
		
Click to expand...

My Dad is very fond of quoting "dogs have masters, cats have staff". 
Him and mum also have a lovely wall tile that I bought in Córdoba on my year abroad, which has a picture of a cat and the motto "En esta casa se hace lo que manda el gato" (in this house, you do what the cat commands). My parents follow this to the tee and utter slaves to the cat! He wants to sleep in his box on the kitchen table while they eat dinner? No problem, they'll just serve dinner round him! He wants a portion of whatever meat/ fish they're eating? No problem, they've already saved him a giant portion!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 February 2021)

Heard some noises from the kitchen...

A washed out applawse tin hadn't been put in the recycling
	

7


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 February 2021)

The scowl on her face 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 February 2021)

The pics of Gary in the bin (post 303) have to be some of my all-time favourite ever cat pics. Never fails to make me LOL.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 February 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			The scowl on her face 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...




BeckyFlowers said:



			The pics of Gary in the bin (post 303) have to be some of my all-time favourite ever cat pics. Never fails to make me LOL.
		
Click to expand...

Oh she was VERY unimpressed I removed the forbidden fruit! She definitely sulks and scowls if told off

I know Gary/ AC was being so bad in the bin but I nearly died laughing seeing him in there! I'd love to enter it for a competition or something. The bin lid now has to be weighted down on a night, and the bag hidden in the bin, or if gets shredded


----------



## ycbm (17 February 2021)

cobgoblin said:



			Ours is refusing to leave the house due to the snow. She didn't pee or poo for 24hrs despite being chucked out. I was hoping the cold would make her wee, but nope, turned around and cried to come in. Eventually she deigned to wee in the dirt tray but apparently can't poo in it... She did that on the fluffy rug on OH's side of the bed. 😊
		
Click to expand...


I've just found a clean folded towel that was meant to go in the cupboard,  completely dry but stinking!  

We've had to have the burners on for a week to stop the house freezing.  This was the first day it wasn't lit . Her face 🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 February 2021)

Gary continues his sponge obsession. A pack of 10 sponges was purchased Saturday, one was killed within 24 hours, bringing us down to 9. Today, the 2nd sponge nearly met its match...

The top photo is from yesterday, the bottom 2 are today!


----------



## Rumtytum (22 February 2021)

Oh Gary 😱! What have sponges ever done to you? 😂😂😂


----------



## smolmaus (22 February 2021)

Still covered in suds and everything 🤢 Gary please


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 February 2021)

He's too funny!

Huffle stopped her sponge obsession and moved on to paint brushes, all paint brushes must be locked away or they will end up shredded...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 February 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			He's too funny!

Huffle stopped her sponge obsession and moved on to paint brushes, all paint brushes must be locked away or they will end up shredded...
		
Click to expand...

How funny she's moved on to shredding paint brushes!

The sponge is usually locked away but it's so annoying to either have just got in the bath, or just got comfortable about to go to sleep, then suddenly remember you left the flipping sponge out!


----------



## chaps89 (22 February 2021)

Oh but he looks so happy with himself @Crazy_cat_lady how can you deny him that pleasure 😂 (joking aside, I am not sure sponge scourer will do great things for his insides  as you'll know!)


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 February 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			How funny she's moved on to shredding paint brushes!

The sponge is usually locked away but it's so annoying to either have just got in the bath, or just got comfortable about to go to sleep, then suddenly remember you left the flipping sponge out!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, it is much easier to remember to put paint brushes away than sponges! Just have to clean and dry them away from naughty Huffle's first!


----------



## smolmaus (25 February 2021)

Nailed his father right in the sensitive parts while getting his eye drops in. Not sorry.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (25 February 2021)

Ouch! 

  

Would it count as essential shopping to need to buy a jockstrap, to be able to give your cat eye drops?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 February 2021)

Yeah looking at his face, definitely not sorry.


----------



## smolmaus (25 February 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Ouch!



Would it count as essential shopping to need to buy a jockstrap, to be able to give your cat eye drops?
		
Click to expand...

Is it dodgy to go with him just so I can hear him try and explain that to someone?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (25 February 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Is it dodgy to go with him just so I can hear him try and explain that to someone?
		
Click to expand...

I don't actually care if it's dodgy or not, I would wholeheartedly support it.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 February 2021)

Whilst Monday’s roadmap out of lockdown was being announced Pepper brought in his first kill of 2021 and proceeded to toss it around the living room finally launching it at me - hence the scream at the end 



http://imgur.com/1oIcQdl


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 February 2021)

Mine would have been evicted promptly for that! Playing with their kill infront of me is a no-no in the house.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 February 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Mine would have been evicted promptly for that! Playing with their kill infront of me is a no-no in the house.
		
Click to expand...

I let him do it for a bit otherwise he goes straight back out and kills another unfortunate creature.  But if it’s alive I usually rescue it if it’s salvageable.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 February 2021)

I can't bear rodents in the house, I'm hopeless. Husband or eldest has to catch the live ones.

I'm still not over this pic!


----------



## Rumtytum (25 February 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I can't bear rodents in the house, I'm hopeless. Husband or eldest has to catch the live ones.

I'm still not over this pic!
View attachment 66728

Click to expand...

Sorry PF but 😂😂😂


----------



## FinnishLapphund (25 February 2021)

I've gotten so good at either catching live mice, or coaxing them back outdoors, that my mum says I must have developed an ability to think like a mouse. 

Wish I'd taken some pictures on the lizards Cilla used to catch in her cat enclosure some years ago. The one who sat close to ceiling over the chimneypiece would have made a nice photo.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 February 2021)

Thought we had mislaid the Alley Cat- turns out in the 5-10 minutes I was out putting the washing out and OH was upstairs playing with PD, it had snuck in the horse cupboard, (big cupboard in the kitchen) got in the crisp box and ripped open a pack of cheddars and a pack of pop corn


----------



## ycbm (26 February 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I've gotten so good at either catching live mice, or coaxing them back outdoors, that my mum says I must have developed an ability to think like a mouse.
		
Click to expand...


I get cross when the little buggers bite me when I'm trying to help them!   Though I think I prefer that to when they pee on my fingers 🤣
.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 February 2021)

I've just had to shower PD- the joys of long haired cats and poop 🤢


----------



## iknowmyvalue (26 February 2021)

Orion’s current favourite activity is at about 6am (a full hour and a half before my alarm goes off) he goes into full zoomies mode. This includes: charging around making more noise than a herd of elephants, running across my face, leaping on the bed and waking the dog up, the dog is slightly scared of the cat so jumps off the bed, the cat chases the dog, the dog then jumps back onto my chest so I can save her from the devil spawn. Of course I am now awake and wondering why anyone would want animals and what on earth possessed me to let them sleep on my bed.  On the plus side at least I’m awake in time for work??

but who could resist that face?!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 February 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I've just had to shower PD- the joys of long haired cats and poop 🤢
		
Click to expand...

Brave! I pin Huffs down and give a bum wash with kitchen towels or cut it off 🙈.


----------



## ycbm (26 February 2021)

iknowmyvalue said:



			but who could resist that face?!

View attachment 66768

Click to expand...

At 6 am? Easily!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (26 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			At 6 am? Easily!
		
Click to expand...

I did get bored the other morning and lock him out. He did not appreciate this and started screaming at the door. Surprisingly still managed to fall asleep again and sleep through it 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 February 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Brave! I pin Huffs down and give a bum wash with kitchen towels or cut it off 🙈.
		
Click to expand...

I have the world's worst gag reflex, so can't cope with seeing the poo on the cloth! At least with the shower I can maintain distance! My mum with her ragdolls does what you do pinning them down and giving them a bum wipe with wet kitchen towels. I was looking after them last year, and one needed cleaning up, I put her in the bath and showered her and she kept making the most awful honking sound- never knew a cat could do it- all the while the other doll was digging the door to get in so I was actually finding the whole thing rather amusing- it was at the end of a stressful day so I was torn between laughing and crying!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 February 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I have the world's worst gag reflex, so can't cope with seeing the poo on the cloth! At least with the shower I can maintain distance! My mum with her ragdolls does what you do pinning them down and giving them a bum wipe with wet kitchen towels. I was looking after them last year, and one needed cleaning up, I put her in the bath and showered her and she kept making the most awful honking sound- never knew a cat could do it- all the while the other doll was digging the door to get in so I was actually finding the whole thing rather amusing- it was at the end of a stressful day so I was torn between laughing and crying!
		
Click to expand...

The only time I’ve showered cats was #catpoogate when I moved house 🙈. One of Tiger or Lilly had an accident in the carry basket 🤢 I had a freshly decorated, new carpeted house... it was lock them in the bathroom and hose them down or turn them loose 😂🙈.


----------



## wispagold (4 March 2021)

I feel compelled to join in this thread today. Up until this point the worst thing my cat has done (other than be a walking vet bill on par with a horse) is leave me a live, wet bat in the shower and hundreds of dead, small rodents all over the house (the worst cases being the dead mouse hidden inside my Dublin River boot and the one I found melted into my slipper under the sofa).

Today he surpassed himself with bringing in a live, baby rabbit. My cat is tiny (3.5kg), said baby rabbit was a fairly good size. Unfortunately, despite being very much alive when dropped on the door mat it died of shock shortly afterwards, despite my attempts to revive it... Just what a heavily pregnant, hormonal person needs in their life.

Here is a photo of the mass murderer. He will be forgiven as he is a total Saint with my toddler.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 March 2021)

wispagold said:



			I feel compelled to join in this thread today. Up until this point the worst thing my cat has done (other than be a walking vet bill on par with a horse) is leave me a live, wet bat in the shower and hundreds of dead, small rodents all over the house (the worst cases being the dead mouse hidden inside my Dublin River boot and the one I found melted into my slipper under the sofa).

Today he surpassed himself with bringing in a live, baby rabbit. My cat is tiny (3.5kg), said baby rabbit was a fairly good size. Unfortunately, dispite being very much alive when dropped on the door mat it died of shock shortly afterwards, dispite my attempts to revive it... Just what a heavily pregnant, hormonal person needs in their life.

Here is a photo of the mass murderer. He will be forgiven as he is a total Saint with my toddler.

View attachment 67149

Click to expand...

Oh doesn't he look very stern there! 

Shame the poor rabbit died, I used to have pet rabbits.

I like bats, did the bat in the shower survive? 

I'd have died if I put my foot on a mouse! The added bonus of having indoor cats- no carcases to step on/ have to find 😰


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (4 March 2021)

I have always enjoyed this thread but had nothing to contribute... until last night... 
Eldest child finally lost his very wobbly tooth at supper time. He put it on one side (whilst I quietly sweated about the loose change situation, or lack of, in the house). I forgot all about it until children’s bath time. Returned to the kitchen to find a smug looking cat and no tooth. Little minx had clearly munched it up 🤢. Proof that, if they were larger, they would indeed eat us!

I then did what any self respecting parent would do and wrapped a bit of tissue tightly in sellotape, told the child the tooth was in there and to stick it under his pillow without opening it. Tooth fairy duly delivered 🙂


----------



## ycbm (4 March 2021)

Supercalifragilistic said:



			I have always enjoyed this thread but had nothing to contribute... until last night...
Eldest child finally lost his very wobbly tooth at supper time. He put it on one side (whilst I quietly sweated about the loose change situation, or lack of, in the house). I forgot all about it until children’s bath time. Returned to the kitchen to find a smug looking cat and no tooth. Little minx had clearly munched it up 🤢. Proof that, if they were larger, they would indeed eat us!

I then did what any self respecting parent would do and wrapped a bit of tissue tightly in sellotape, told the child the tooth was in there and to stick it under his pillow without opening it. Tooth fairy duly delivered 🙂
		
Click to expand...


I like your quick thinking!  😁


----------



## ycbm (4 March 2021)

wispagold said:



			I feel compelled to join in this thread today. Up until this point the worst thing my cat has done (other than be a walking vet bill on par with a horse) is leave me a live, wet bat in the shower and hundreds of dead, small rodents all over the house (the worst cases being the dead mouse hidden inside my Dublin River boot and the one I found melted into my slipper under the sofa).

Today he surpassed himself with bringing in a live, baby rabbit. My cat is tiny (3.5kg), said baby rabbit was a fairly good size. Unfortunately, dispite being very much alive when dropped on the door mat it died of shock shortly afterwards, dispite my attempts to revive it... Just what a heavily pregnant, hormonal person needs in their life.

Here is a photo of the mass murderer. He will be forgiven as he is a total Saint with my toddler.

View attachment 67149

Click to expand...


I can see evil in those eyes ......

Mine brought in an almost full grown and very alive rabbit once!


----------



## Rumtytum (4 March 2021)

Supercalifragilistic said:



			I have always enjoyed this thread but had nothing to contribute... until last night... 
Eldest child finally lost his very wobbly tooth at supper time. He put it on one side (whilst I quietly sweated about the loose change situation, or lack of, in the house). I forgot all about it until children’s bath time. Returned to the kitchen to find a smug looking cat and no tooth. Little minx had clearly munched it up 🤢. Proof that, if they were larger, they would indeed eat us!

I then did what any self respecting parent would do and wrapped a bit of tissue tightly in sellotape, told the child the tooth was in there and to stick it under his pillow without opening it. Tooth fairy duly delivered 🙂
		
Click to expand...

What is on earth got into your cat’s head to eat a tooth 😳?
I love this thread.


----------



## wispagold (4 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh doesn't he look very stern there! 

Shame the poor rabbit died, I used to have pet rabbits.

I like bats, did the bat in the shower survive? 

I'd have died if I put my foot on a mouse! The added bonus of having indoor cats- no carcases to step on/ have to find 😰
		
Click to expand...

Yes, there was a very positive outcome for the bat... Surprisingly! After some frantic searching on Google I found the number for a local lady who rescues bats. She came and collected him and then bought him back when he was fully recovered and released him. I still have her number saved in my phone... Under Batwoman (obviously). 

I think putting your foot into a shoe with a dead mouse is probably preferable to a live one! That would have made me squeal! I have found quite a few in shoes, but I normally spot them before I put the shoe on! I have gotten quite good at catching mice and voles under pint glasses.


----------



## wispagold (4 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			I can see evil in those eyes ......

Mine brought in an almost full grown and very alive rabbit once!
		
Click to expand...

Wow! A full grown rabbit would be a similar size to my cat! I hope that isn't his next target!!

To be fair to him and his evil eyes he was having a mad 5 mins on the climbing frame! He is usually very cuddly and friendly (unless you are a small rodent!). He has to spend most of his time being  invited to pretend tea parties and being forcibly spoon fed 'tea' and plastic fruit. I think he secretly loves it!


----------



## wispagold (5 March 2021)

OK I take it back. He is not forgiven! I have just found a Great Tit in the middle of the carpet surrounded by a mass of feathers. He never brings in birds usually!! I don't know what is up with him at the moment. Either he is protesting about the vegetarian, plastic fruit menu or he has decided he needs to step up his gift game... I wish he wouldn't! 

This cat is 9 years old, has recently recovered from having one of his front legs pinned and plated after a bad break (he still has a bit of a limp) and he spent first 4 years of his life as a house cat.


----------



## moscow_mule (5 March 2021)

wispagold said:



			OK I take it back. He is not forgiven! I have just found a Great Tit in the middle of the carpet surrounded by a mass of feathers. He never brings in birds usually!! I don't know what is up with him at the moment. Either he is protesting about the vegetarian, plastic fruit menu or he has decided he needs to step up his gift game... I wish he wouldn't!

This cat is 9 years old, has recently recovered from having one of his front legs pinned and plated after a bad break (he still has a bit of a limp) and he spent first 4 years of his life as a house cat.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a reason why he is vegetarian ?


----------



## moscow_mule (5 March 2021)

I only ask as I know that cats are obligate carnivores


----------



## wispagold (6 March 2021)

moscow_mule said:



			I only ask as I know that cats are obligate carnivores 

Click to expand...

Sorry, he isn't a veggie really! That was a joke referencing my earlier post where I had mentioned that my 2 year old likes to play pretend tea parties with him, which involves pretending to eat lots of plastic fruit!


----------



## moscow_mule (6 March 2021)

wispagold said:



			Sorry, he isn't a veggie really! That was a joke referencing my earlier post where I had mentioned that my 2 year old likes to play pretend tea parties with him, which involves pretending to eat lots of plastic fruit!
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Cloball (6 March 2021)

Ah yes, how do you know spring is here the cat decides 5.30 is wake up time 🤦 

My mum called to tell me the cat and the westie have teamed up to terrorise (terrierise 🤔) the neighbourhoods rodent population. The cat let the mouse loose in the house and the dog promptly caught it and was running about evading capture with the tail hanging from his mouth! Miraculously the rodent lived to be freed.... Although for how long I don't know.

 This is the same cat that once shared a rabbit with some terriers, left half a rabbit in the bath and a live very confused rabbit. Liked to keep them somewhere safe so later.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 March 2021)

Oh has been trying for ages to get a PlayStation 5 console, as they keep selling out within minutes of becoming available. PD is very intelligent, and tends to almost get him back for things he offends her over, eg pulling up the corner of the rug repeatedly and him telling her off for it...

I've mainly been back in the office (love wfh, especially as I usually have a cat for company on the bed with me)

Today I was actually wfh. Id had PD but but she went downstairs. She squawking to be let into the living room, where he was (the door is shut as hearing him on calls drives me mad!!)

He comes marching up 5 minutes later- apparently he'd been in a queue as somewhere had stock, he got up to let in PD, who then refused to come through the door straightway, instead sitting there expecting her servant to remain at her beck and call.

Apparently in this time, he'd managed to get access to the stock but got timed out, missing his chance- had she just entered he'd have been OK 😂

He then finally purchased one, came up to show me. PD was back on the bed... as he was proudly showing me his order, a mitted paw batted his phone and very nearly hit the cancel button on his long sought after order 😂😂


----------



## PurBee (12 March 2021)

This has got to be the worst behaviour from a cat ive ever encountered!: (i immediately thought of this thread once my eyes had taken in the glorious chaos!)

Wake up this morning and drift into the kitchen to make coffee, only to find my seedling plant pots on the counter full of compost, are all scattered, there’s compost everywhere and the cat shat on the friggin’ worktop and peed in the pots!!!

🤬😡🤬

(said devilish madam has 24hr access to outside)

The other cat has destroyed my new flooring in the past couple of months...thinks its a great claw-sharpening material.

I’m in the process of rebuilding rooms and these pests are absolutely BANNED from human areas once its complete!


----------



## smolmaus (12 March 2021)

Oh that is quite bad PurBee!! 😱😱😱 on the WORKTOP!

I just wanted to post about Marnie cat stealing the sliced chicken out of my breakfast sandwich when it was halfway to my mouth (then climbing my arm for the rest of it) but I might just forgive her after reading that 😂


----------



## ycbm (12 March 2021)

PurBee said:



			This has got to be the worst behaviour from a cat ive ever encountered!: (i immediately thought of this thread once my eyes had taken in the glorious chaos!)

Wake up this morning and drift into the kitchen to make coffee, only to find my seedling plant pots on the counter full of compost, are all scattered, there’s compost everywhere and the cat shat on the friggin’ worktop and peed in the pots!!!

🤬😡🤬

(said devilish madam has 24hr access to outside)

The other cat has destroyed my new flooring in the past couple of months...thinks its a great claw-sharpening material.

I’m in the process of rebuilding rooms and these pests are absolutely BANNED from human areas once its complete!
		
Click to expand...


No!
.


----------



## Gloi (12 March 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I've gotten so good at either catching live mice, or coaxing them back outdoors, that my mum says I must have developed an ability to think like a mouse.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I was. The last time she brought a mouse in alive I was chasing it and got hold of the tail which immediately degloved 😨 Yuk. Found it dead not long after. 
Not sure if I previously mentioned the live bat she fetched into my bedroom which I fortunately managed to get a towel over and release and the gerbil she trotted in with , fortunately unharmed, which I managed to return home after going round knocking on doors.


----------



## PurBee (12 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			No!
.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes...

im still shocked by it...the little terror!

Its been quite a week with the cats. The male brought in a live mouse through the catflap, put it down, proceeded to start to play with it...i jump up to rescue it realising its alive...and see its alive sure enough, whilst also being fully disembowelled..
😩

My cats are being packed off to hollywood to star in horror movies!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 March 2021)

PD has turned into an alarm clock. An alarm clock that is set at the wrong time and can't be reset 😡

I have a metal cat ornament on the book case. The last 2 mornings PD has decided to flick this repetitively, so it pings, waking me up. This has been at a time where I'm then conscious I need to get up to go to work soon, so I've tried to get back to sleep but knowing I need to get up soon just have to lie there.

Not wanting a repeat of being woken to a "ping ping" I moved the cat ornament to an at this moment in time, shelf, that is currently not able to be accessed by cats.

She was Not to be denied though, this morning I got woken to the sound of a pen being rolled back and forth across wood 😡 she'd flicked a pen out the cup on the bookcase, and was rolling this back and forth making the most annoying noise.

She then decided to become a light, and tower over her next potential victim


----------



## PurBee (12 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			PD has turned into an alarm clock. An alarm clock that is set at the wrong time and can't be reset 😡

I have a metal cat ornament on the book case. The last 2 mornings PD has decided to flick this repetitively, so it pings, waking me up. This has been at a time where I'm then conscious I need to get up to go to work soon, so I've tried to get back to sleep but knowing I need to get up soon just have to lie there.

Not wanting a repeat of being woken to a "ping ping" I moved the cat ornament to an at this moment in time, shelf, that is currently not able to be accessed by cats.

She was Not to be denied though, this morning I got woken to the sound of a pen being rolled back and forth across wood 😡 she'd flicked a pen out the cup on the bookcase, and was rolling this back and forth making the most annoying noise.

She then decided to become a light, and tower over her next potential victim

View attachment 67635

Click to expand...

😂 well at least she’s inventive and looks for objects as a substitute alarm clock!

Mine just stare at me as close as they can get and start screaming at me to wake up...she thinks its miaowing...but no, its a scream!

She was a rescue from literally just 4 wks old - found her in the middle of a road one day while out shopping. We almost ran her over and almost caused a pile up by emergency breaking to stop running her over. Her other dumped litter mates weren’t so lucky as its a busy road. She was the last survivor and was terrified. Terrible condition, mites, gooey eyes etc. I brought her up without other cats at the time, so her miaow never developed into a feline type miaow...more like a “maaaaaaaaaaahhh!”. She’s remained a small cat...now 13yrs old....but her personality is HUGE 😂

The other cat is a rescue - just turned up as a 4month old boy....in the middle of nowhere he finds us! He thinks he’s a dog and sleeps with them in their beds or at our feet on the floor. Ive managed to train him to sit, give paw, etc - hes very clever, but a wicked hunter! A toad was brought back the other night....thankfully alive. Now i know why he was sitting at the pond edge...🙄 He’s grown huge with all his wild kills!

This is him, loving this luxurious home he’s found!:


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 March 2021)

It’s not quite pooing on the worktop but Tiger managed to be sick on my radiator 🤢. It was on. It stank 🤢 and was ridiculously hard to clean 🤬.


----------



## PurBee (12 March 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			It’s not quite pooing on the worktop but Tiger managed to be sick on my radiator 🤢. It was on. It stank 🤢 and was ridiculously hard to clean 🤬.
		
Click to expand...

oh lord! Is it a double radiator with grill top that bits love to fall into and you can never get them out?!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 March 2021)

PurBee said:



			oh lord! Is it a double radiator with grill top that bits love to fall into and you can never get them out?!
		
Click to expand...

That would be the one! Super grim, it was fish based wet food too that she decided to evict 😱🤢🤢.


----------



## PurBee (13 March 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			That would be the one! Super grim, it was fish based wet food too that she decided to evict 😱🤢🤢.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps light an incense stick when you next put the heating on just in case bits were missed!  😂

This reminds me of one of the funny cat scenes from shrek movie:


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 March 2021)

PurBee said:



			Perhaps light an incense stick when you next put the heating on just in case bits were missed!  😂

This reminds me of one of the funny cat scenes from shrek movie:







Click to expand...

🤣 I dowsed it in disinfectant and lit some candles, seems to have done the trick 🤞🏻.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 March 2021)

PurBee said:



			😂 well at least she’s inventive and looks for objects as a substitute alarm clock!

Mine just stare at me as close as they can get and start screaming at me to wake up...she thinks its miaowing...but no, its a scream!

She was a rescue from literally just 4 wks old - found her in the middle of a road one day while out shopping. We almost ran her over and almost caused a pile up by emergency breaking to stop running her over. Her other dumped litter mates weren’t so lucky as its a busy road. She was the last survivor and was terrified. Terrible condition, mites, gooey eyes etc. I brought her up without other cats at the time, so her miaow never developed into a feline type miaow...more like a “maaaaaaaaaaahhh!”. She’s remained a small cat...now 13yrs old....but her personality is HUGE 😂

The other cat is a rescue - just turned up as a 4month old boy....in the middle of nowhere he finds us! He thinks he’s a dog and sleeps with them in their beds or at our feet on the floor. Ive managed to train him to sit, give paw, etc - hes very clever, but a wicked hunter! A toad was brought back the other night....thankfully alive. Now i know why he was sitting at the pond edge...🙄 He’s grown huge with all his wild kills!

This is him, loving this luxurious home he’s found!:

View attachment 67637

Click to expand...

Shes so lucky to have found you, its sad her other littermates didn't get to enjoy a life with someone who lives them, there need to be greater sentences for people who dump/ abuse animals 

He looks one comfortable cat, if that's a sofa you know you can't possibly move him to sit down, it's HIS bed!


----------



## Cherryblossom (15 March 2021)

Shredded my borrowed veil days before the wedding! Owner of said veil is not very forgiving, so I had to spend £150 replacing it so she didn’t find out!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (15 March 2021)

Cherryblossom said:



			Shredded my borrowed veil days before the wedding! Owner of said veil is not very forgiving, so I had to spend £150 replacing it so she didn’t find out!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2021)

Cherryblossom said:



			Shredded my borrowed veil days before the wedding! Owner of said veil is not very forgiving, so I had to spend £150 replacing it so she didn’t find out!
		
Click to expand...

I really shouldn't laugh, but I did 😂


----------



## PurBee (15 March 2021)

Cherryblossom said:



			Shredded my borrowed veil days before the wedding! Owner of said veil is not very forgiving, so I had to spend £150 replacing it so she didn’t find out!
		
Click to expand...

oh that is sooo naughty! Well done for finding another veil exactly the same - that couldnt have been easy!

I’ve learnt to keep anything precious away from animal zones - they always find it and ‘do their thing’ with it!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 March 2021)

Woke up in the night to the un mistakable sound of cat sick. AC was on OH side of the bed and apparently it was just retching. 

Apparently AC was sick while I was at the yard, and has been rather meek and cowed today.

Came back from the Covid vaccine to a huge pile of cat sick, accompanied by the below- AC has obviously decided to feed upon his kill 🙄 PD then decided to er try and help me clean up the sick 🤢🤢




AC has just puked again, in the kitchen, Apparently I should have put something under him, to catch the sick. I cannot cope with sick, so if he had got sick on me it would NOT have ended well! 

It's funny how it's occurring a couple of days after OH decided I wasn't feeding the AC enough, and has upped his food (though eating half a stuffed mouse probably doesn't help)...


----------



## ycbm (20 March 2021)

It's 

MY

chair

and no i have no idea why your spinner was under the bed or where the tooth guard you were looking for under there is.


----------



## cobgoblin (20 March 2021)

Our little cat, having spent the last 18yrs in total disdain of the litter tray, has finally fully embraced its purpose. 
She now does a huge dump in the tray, THEN asks to go out.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (20 March 2021)

For his latest trick: Orion has started shutting himself in various rooms of the house, usually in the middle of the night, and then shouting until I get up to let him out again.

He doesn’t seem to have twigged that if he goes behind the door and pushes it closed, then it makes it rather hard for him to open it again


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 March 2021)

cobgoblin said:



			Our little cat, having spent the last 18yrs in total disdain of the litter tray, has finally fully embraced its purpose.
She now does a huge dump in the tray, THEN asks to go out. 

Click to expand...

My late Persian used to come in from the cat enclosure, and go straight into the cat litter box to either pee, or poop. 
She had that habit all her life.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (20 March 2021)

We got a new outdoor corner sofa which is directly under our bedroom window. Teddy has obviously claimed the entire thing as his own. He set Mabel off at 3:30am by screaming at next doors cat when they had the audacity to get within a 5 metre radius of his patch. Mabel goes absolutely mental when she hears him. Any other cat noise, not bothered. Teddy in distress, major panic stations. Suppose it’s cute really, she’s worried about her brother (even though it’s HIM that is the patch bully). But I didn’t find it cute at that time in the morning.


----------



## Michen (21 March 2021)

To get upstairs in my cottage is a door off the sitting room. Bob used to have run of the house and sleep on my bed but frankly he’s irritating so I now shut the door. He attempts to run upstairs at any opportunity.

He is now sleepy peacefully after succeeding and going straight into my spare room to pee on the new goose down duvet.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 March 2021)

Michen said:



			To get upstairs in my cottage is a door off the sitting room. Bob used to have run of the house and sleep on my bed but frankly he’s irritating so I now shut the door. He attempts to run upstairs at any opportunity.

He is now sleepy peacefully after succeeding and going straight into my spare room to pee on the new goose down duvet.

View attachment 68205

Click to expand...

That's him getting his revenge on you - if you let him in your room, he wouldn't have peed on the duvet! 😂


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (21 March 2021)

Michen said:



			He is now sleepy peacefully after succeeding and going straight into my spare room to pee on the new goose down duvet.
View attachment 68205

Click to expand...

They KNOW when something is new. All our blankets are gross as they’re used to cover the sofas in winter when Mabel is permanently muddy. I treated myself to a new blanket from Zara home and I was so proud of it. 5 mins later Mabel has chewed it. She’s hasn’t chewed anything since she was teething!!! And hasn’t chewed anything since because nothing is new and/or expensive.


----------



## ycbm (21 March 2021)

Michen said:



			He is now sleepy peacefully after succeeding and going straight into my spare room to pee on the new goose down duvet.
		
Click to expand...

Now that really would make me cross!  Is it washable?


----------



## Michen (21 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			Now that really would make me cross!  Is it washable?
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully yes it was a lightweight one so fits in. Otherwise I think I’d have rehomed the spiteful thing!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (22 March 2021)

Teddy has just come strutting in with the tiniest little mouse hanging from his mouth.  Before I could run and grab a box to catch the poor thing in (still alive) Teddy triumphantly released it where it ran behind the fridge.  He's now standing guard and my weak little pregnant body can't move the fridge to get to it and OH is on an important work call.  

I was just talking to OH about how many mouse carcasses we will find when we strip the house to move in a few months, think we can add another to that tally.  Who catches mice in the middle of the day?!  Shouldn't they be asleep in their little mouse homes.


----------



## Keith_Beef (22 March 2021)

As usual, Tabitha's "worst crimes" are pretty tame by this thread's standards.

I tried to set up a photo using a basketball; I put the ball on the flagstones in the winter garden thinking she would notice it and start to either sniff at it or try to bat it about, but instead she just trotted straight past it to come to fuss around my knees.




She eventually noticed the ball and batted it behind the olive tree, but I wasn't quick enough to get a picture. I threw the ball outside and managed to get one last shot, but the light was fading so a slow shutter just shows a blur of tabby fur going for it.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (22 March 2021)

No one pulls off Evil Mastermind quite like Ted does. 

Mouse update: I eventually managed to save it but being on my hands and knees crawling about at 5 months pregnant was not enjoyable. I managed to catch it in a box of porridge oats which readers of YCBM’s cupboard thread will know I have a box of washing detergent infused oats. Sadly this was my normal box. So non bio cotton fresh infused oats for breakkie tomorrow.


----------



## Rumtytum (22 March 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



View attachment 68271
No one pulls off Evil Mastermind quite like Ted does. 

Mouse update: I eventually managed to save it but being on my hands and knees crawling about at 5 months pregnant was not enjoyable. I managed to catch it in a box of porridge oats which readers of YCBM’s cupboard thread will know I have a box of washing detergent infused oats. Sadly this was my normal box. So non bio cotton fresh infused oats for breakkie tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Ted you really are pulling off the EM look!  
Hope you’re OK obac and it’s no bad thing you’ve had to give up the infused oats 😂


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (22 March 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			Ted you really are pulling off the EM look! 
Hope you’re OK obac and it’s no bad thing you’ve had to give up the infused oats 😂
		
Click to expand...

My favourite is when unbeknownst to me he's sitting in my office chair and I turn it around to sit in it and there he is in all his evil mouse murdering glory.

Thanks, I'm fine really but if OH asks I'm really sore and need a back massage and some icecream...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 March 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



View attachment 68271
No one pulls off Evil Mastermind quite like Ted does.

Mouse update: I eventually managed to save it but being on my hands and knees crawling about at 5 months pregnant was not enjoyable. I managed to catch it in a box of porridge oats which readers of YCBM’s cupboard thread will know I have a box of washing detergent infused oats. Sadly this was my normal box. So non bio cotton fresh infused oats for breakkie tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

You can almost see him, rubbing his hands together,  plotting 😂

You can almost picture him in the background, smirking at the fact he's made you crawl around on the floor, despite being 5 months pregnant! What did he do during your crawling around trying to rescue the mouse?!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 March 2021)

I shouldn’t laugh, but that mitten reaching for the chicken 😂


----------



## Rumtytum (22 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I shouldn’t laugh, but that mitten reaching for the chicken 😂

View attachment 68283

Click to expand...

And her eyes and her whiskers 😂😂😀


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 March 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			And her eyes and her whiskers 😂😂😀
		
Click to expand...

And clinging desperately to the laundry drum, for balance 😂😂😂


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (22 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			What did he do during your crawling around trying to rescue the mouse?!
		
Click to expand...

The above photo was taken moments after I released the mouse. He does smug very well.


----------



## Michen (23 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			And clinging desperately to the laundry drum, for balance 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Why isn’t she just jumping up there 😂


----------



## D66 (23 March 2021)

Our cat has taken to jumping out the first floor window.  Ive seen her do it twice now and suspect twice more.


----------



## Rumtytum (23 March 2021)

D66 said:



			Our cat has taken to jumping out the first floor window.  Ive seen her do it twice now and suspect twice more.
		
Click to expand...

My cat Tigga used to do the same. One day when I was about to go through the front door (below the window) I looked up to see Tigga looking down at me.... he hit me square in the chest, I was floored and winded, he strutted off 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 March 2021)

Michen said:



			Why isn’t she just jumping up there 😂
		
Click to expand...

Because that would be naughty 😂 she's smug as technically her feet are on the floor! Of course as soon as she was alone in the room (fortunately no chicken out) she jumped up! She was pretending she was behaving 😂


----------



## Spanny (23 March 2021)

Spot the cat... He managed to pull the front of the box out just far enough to squeeze in. Then proceeded to get VERY cross when he could only pull it further IN from the inside and therefore couldn't escape...


----------



## Rumtytum (23 March 2021)

Spanny said:



			Spot the cat... He managed to pull the front of the box out just far enough to squeeze in. Then proceeded to get VERY cross when he could only pull it further IN from the inside and therefore couldn't escape...
	View attachment 68324

Click to expand...

Those teeth and claws, he is OUTRAGED 😂


----------



## ycbm (23 March 2021)

Spanny said:



			Spot the cat... He managed to pull the front of the box out just far enough to squeeze in. Then proceeded to get VERY cross when he could only pull it further IN from the inside and therefore couldn't escape...
	View attachment 68324

Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## SEL (24 March 2021)

D66 said:



			Our cat has taken to jumping out the first floor window.  Ive seen her do it twice now and suspect twice more.
		
Click to expand...

My neighbours cat used to jump from the garden fence onto my 1st floor narrow windowsill and into the bedroom. They had baby twins at the time and the cat did not approve. Left the same way with just a pile of ginger hair on my bed as evidence.


----------



## Michen (24 March 2021)

D66 said:



			Our cat has taken to jumping out the first floor window.  Ive seen her do it twice now and suspect twice more.
		
Click to expand...

Mine does this too. He did it as 5 month old kitten (which scared the c*** out of me and led to me being obsessive about windows) and now does it regularly. He actually jumps out, comes back in and upstairs just to jump out again. I just let him get on with it tbh.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 March 2021)

DB caught and killed a juvenile squirrel. At least he was eating it outside... only once he ate the body he brought the head in and carefully placed it on the living room rug so it was stood up on its severed neck resulting in a blood stain on the rug. 

Bad cat.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (29 March 2021)

It’s become a part of my morning ritual that I come downstairs, let Mabel out, do Mabel and Teddy’s breakfast and then scour the lounge and dining room for mouse carcasses.

Gave teddy a well done pat for not bringing any in last night and settled down for my 7am Pilates class. Pilates done (and for once, with no “help” from Mabel or Teddy) and went to yard to sort pony. Came back 40 mins later to a dead mouse placed neatly in the centre of my Pilates mat.


----------



## Rumtytum (30 March 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			It’s become a part of my morning ritual that I come downstairs, let Mabel out, do Mabel and Teddy’s breakfast and then scour the lounge and dining room for mouse carcasses.

Gave teddy a well done pat for not bringing any in last night and settled down for my 7am Pilates class. Pilates done (and for once, with no “help” from Mabel or Teddy) and went to yard to sort pony. Came back 40 mins later to a dead mouse placed neatly in the centre of my Pilates mat.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve always said cats have a sense of humour. Usually at the expense of a human 😀


----------



## Pippity (30 March 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			DB caught and killed a juvenile squirrel. At least he was eating it outside... only once he ate the body he brought the head in and carefully placed it on the living room rug so it was stood up on its severed neck resulting in a blood stain on the rug.

Bad cat. 

Click to expand...

My old cat single-pawedly did his part to keep down the local squirrel population.

Thankfully, he devoured pretty much the whole thing and never brought them inside. However, he did like to keep the tails to play with. Clearing out the garage of squirrel tails was a weekly task. It was a good week if there were fewer than three.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 March 2021)

Pippity said:



			My old cat single-pawedly did his part to keep down the local squirrel population.

Thankfully, he devoured pretty much the whole thing and never brought them inside. However, he did like to keep the tails to play with. Clearing out the garage of squirrel tails was a weekly task. It was a good week if there were fewer than three.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow! He must have really liked the taste of squirrel.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (31 March 2021)

When the cat’s had enough of your nonsense ...



http://imgur.com/XWVPJww


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (31 March 2021)

Ragdolls have a habit of appearing silently. 

I've just got in from work. Was speaking to OH in the lounge (having greeted PD on my arrival back.)

I Stepped backwards, unfortunately into/ potentially on a hand of PD who had appeared silently behind me, staggered backwards nearly falling into the TV, potentially knocking PD in the process. 

PD sets off at a brisk trot in indignation, I then pursue her round the living room for about 3 laps as she was so offended that I dare bump in to her, so I could apologise!!

Shes now plotting her revenge, glowering resentfully having followed me upstairs!!!


----------



## Rumtytum (31 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ragdolls have a habit of appearing silently. 

I've just got in from work. Was speaking to OH in the lounge (having greeted PD on my arrival back.)

I Stepped backwards, unfortunately into/ potentially on a hand of PD who had appeared silently behind me, staggered backwards nearly falling into the TV, potentially knocking PD in the process. 

PD sets off at a brisk trot in indignation, I then pursue her round the living room for about 3 laps as she was so offended that I dare bump in to her, so I could apologise!!

Shes now plotting her revenge, glowering resentfully having followed me upstairs!!!

View attachment 68830

Click to expand...

Yes from that look I think you are going to pay for it....😀


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 April 2021)

PD has developed a habit of, if you're not up when she thinks you should be, devising ways to get you awake

It started with flicking a metal cat ornament, so it pinged
Then bashing a painting back and forth against the wall
Or flicking ornaments off the book case
Or rolling the TV remote so it rocked, making a noise on the wooden unit
Or pinging the Lindt Bell I'd put round the neck of a quite heavy China cat ornament 

She will look at you in bed as she's doing it, to check she's having an affect 

Today she reached New heights - not satisfied with rocking the TV remote and being removed from the book case, as I knew exactly what her intentions were, she sent the fairly heavy China cat ornament crashing to the floor! So of course it made a nice thud! Fortunately not broken. I thought she used her arm and swept it to the floor, but OH thinks she picked it up in her mouth and let it drop!!

It's the way she watches you while she's in action, to check she is getting the desired results! 

I did think she was plotting yesterday! She was sat and you could almost see her brain working out what to come up with next!

Not from this morning, but managed to get a photo of her one morning, checking she was having her desired results!




She is now of course, sleeping soundly!




Annoyingly on her first round of disturbance today, OH got up and fed them to shut her up 🙄 thus probably rewarding the disruption making, so of course she will now be intelligent enough to work out disruption does work and get her servants out of bed!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			PD has developed a habit of, if you're not up when she thinks you should be, devising ways to get you awake

It started with flicking a metal cat ornament, so it pinged
Then bashing a painting back and forth against the wall
Or flicking ornaments off the book case
Or rolling the TV remote so it rocked, making a noise on the wooden unit
Or pinging the Lindt Bell I'd put round the neck of a quite heavy China cat ornament 

She will look at you in bed as she's doing it, to check she's having an affect 

Today she reached New heights - not satisfied with rocking the TV remote and being removed from the book case, as I knew exactly what her intentions were, she sent the fairly heavy China cat ornament crashing to the floor! So of course it made a nice thud! Fortunately not broken. I thought she used her arm and swept it to the floor, but OH thinks she picked it up in her mouth and let it drop!!

It's the way she watches you while she's in action, to check she is getting the desired results! 

I did think she was plotting yesterday! She was sat and you could almost see her brain working out what to come up with next!

Not from this morning, but managed to get a photo of her one morning, checking she was having her desired results!

View attachment 69580


She is now of course, sleeping soundly!

View attachment 69579


Annoyingly on her first round of disturbance today, OH got up and fed them to shut her up 🙄 thus probably rewarding the disruption making, so of course she will now be intelligent enough to work out disruption does work and get her servants out of bed!
		
Click to expand...

What a great cat! 

Kasper also does the looking at me to check I'm doing the right thing, thing.  If he wants something, he finds me and pats my leg. He then walks off in the direction that he wants me to follow but after a few steps he stops, turns and stares at me until I come or he decides that I need more instruction. If he decides on the latter, he comes back and this time instead of gently patting me, he prickles me with his claws, walks off a few steps and checks I'm following. So far we haven't got beyond the prickling stage... I'm too well trained to do his bidding.


----------



## Pippity (11 April 2021)

Poppy scrabbles at my bedroom mirror. For ten years, the only result of this has been that she gets shut out of my bedroom, but she still hasn't learned.


----------



## DirectorFury (11 April 2021)

We had roast chicken for dinner yesterday, and OH stripped the carcass and left all the meat on a plate on the worktop while it cooled and we ate. After about 30 minutes I realised that the elderly (23? this year) Siamese was suspiciously inconspicuous, and also that the kitchen door was ajar rather than properly closed. 
(We all know where this is going!)

I assumed the cat would be sat on the floor looking plaintively at the chicken as she's not so good at jumping these days. Nope. I went into the kitchen to see one Siamese, stood on the worktop, looking *very* proud with herself, with a nearly empty plate in front of her . And then, to add insult to injury, as I picked her up to put her on the floor the little barsteward bit me!


----------



## Spirit2021 (11 April 2021)

my brother cat Guinness loves playing with the recycle rubbish and put it all over the house.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 April 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			We had roast chicken for dinner yesterday, and OH stripped the carcass and left all the meat on a plate on the worktop while it cooled and we ate. After about 30 minutes I realised that the elderly (23? this year) Siamese was suspiciously inconspicuous, and also that the kitchen door was ajar rather than properly closed. 
(We all know where this is going!)

I assumed the cat would be sat on the floor looking plaintively at the chicken as she's not so good at jumping these days. Nope. I went into the kitchen to see one Siamese, stood on the worktop, looking *very* proud with herself, with a nearly empty plate in front of her . And then, to add insult to injury, as I picked her up to put her on the floor the little barsteward bit me!
		
Click to expand...

Could tell the minute you said the Siamese was "slightly inconspicuous" where this was going!! Apparently its the same with children, if they're quiet for a slightly suspect length of time it's never good!!

She clearly wanted her roast dinner and was most put out at being disturbed, hence the biting! 

23 is a great age though, have you got any photos of her?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 April 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			What a great cat! 

Kasper also does the looking at me to check I'm doing the right thing, thing.  If he wants something, he finds me and pats my leg. He then walks off in the direction that he wants me to follow but after a few steps he stops, turns and stares at me until I come or he decides that I need more instruction. If he decides on the latter, he comes back and this time instead of gently patting me, he prickles me with his claws, walks off a few steps and checks I'm following. So far we haven't got beyond the prickling stage... I'm too well trained to do his bidding. 

Click to expand...

Oh she's certainly smart, I can tell she is from the checking she's getting her desired result, then changing the objects she works! Sounds like Casper has you very well trained and PD will be wanting tips at this rate 😨
OH always says "oh Gary would never do that" yes that's probably because the AC is somewhat lacking in the brain cells department! He's very soft with him, AC now almost instantly responds to my "cross" voice and scrapers! 

Very un PC but AC had developed a nasty habit of chewing and shredding the oven gloves. Food must have got on them at one stage and despite them being washed, AC deemed them to be there for his shredding. It is not good for him to be doing it, nor any need for it. He's quite sly when he does it, fortunately I caught him the other day with them, so picked them up and bashed him with them and got after him!

We now have new oven gloves as I was fed up of being burnt on the open hole!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2021)

Bernard loved shredding cardboard boxes, the only way to stop him was to keep them locked away from him. Any box he had access to was fair game in his mind and so didn't last long (especially as he knew we'd stop him, so speed shredding became a thing). 

Cats! The naughtier they are, the more we love them (I find).


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 April 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Bernard loved shredding cardboard boxes, the only way to stop him was to keep them locked away from him. Any box he had access to was fair game in his mind and so didn't last long (especially as he knew we'd stop him, so speed shredding became a thing). 

Cats! The naughtier they are, the more we love them (I find). 

Click to expand...

Ah see cardboard boxes wouldn't be QUITE so bad, as they are usually for recycling. Bernard looked a right character, you've told us some stories about him, he certainly was a naughty brown cat!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2021)

He was fab.  When you look at the curtains and think about how they haven't been peed on for a while and then feel sad, you know the little s*d wormed his way into your heart good and deep.


----------



## DirectorFury (11 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Could tell the minute you said the Siamese was "slightly inconspicuous" where this was going!! Apparently its the same with children, if they're quiet for a slightly suspect length of time it's never good!!

She clearly wanted her roast dinner and was most put out at being disturbed, hence the biting!

23 is a great age though, have you got any photos of her?
		
Click to expand...

She likes to sleep in the radiator (she fits between the two panels on the wide top bit 😂) so I’d just assumed that’s where she was! Won’t be making that mistake again, she’s refused to eat anything today if it wasn’t roast chicken and that could get expensive quickly!

This was the little rat bag after her chicken feast last night, she’s greyed out loads on her points that used to be black - her legs are starting to grey out too which looks a bit weird 


And sunbathing with the dog in her late afternoon sunspot


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 April 2021)

Teddy has outdone himself. 

Our garden morgue now contains a small wild (I have been obsessively checking our local fb group about any missing pets 👀) rabbit. 

I can only assume it is not in the house because it would not fit through the cat flap.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 April 2021)

I spoke too soon. 

Enjoying a relaxing Pilates session this morning and in he comes soaking wet from the snow and proceeds to use me as a towel. 

Then as I was lying on my side doing leg raises he decided my foot was the latest best toy and started attacking me. At one point I was lifting him off the ground as he hung on to my foot. 

Then obviously Mabel had to get involved.


----------



## ycbm (12 April 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Teddy has outdone himself. 

Our garden morgue now contains a small wild (I have been obsessively checking our local fb group about any missing pets 👀) rabbit. 

I can only assume it is not in the house because it would not fit through the cat flap.
		
Click to expand...

Trust me,  they can get a nearly full grown one,  alive,  through a cat flap if they want.  I found it one morning hopping up the hallway.

Even more amazing as our car flap is actually a double,  one on either end of a tunnel through a thick wall.  
.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 April 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			She likes to sleep in the radiator (she fits between the two panels on the wide top bit 😂) so I’d just assumed that’s where she was! Won’t be making that mistake again, she’s refused to eat anything today if it wasn’t roast chicken and that could get expensive quickly!

This was the little rat bag after her chicken feast last night, she’s greyed out loads on her points that used to be black - her legs are starting to grey out too which looks a bit weird 
View attachment 69623

And sunbathing with the dog in her late afternoon sunspot
View attachment 69624

Click to expand...

Shes obviously got the taste for luxury, and won't be conned out of it with boring cat food!!

She looks rather smug with herself!


----------



## Spirit2021 (14 April 2021)

When I discovered  she had these .


----------



## BeckyFlowers (14 April 2021)

Spirit2021 said:



			When I discovered  she had these .
		
Click to expand...

Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 April 2021)

Spirit2021 said:



			When I discovered  she had these .
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous!


----------



## NinjaPony (14 April 2021)

Very pleased with herself after a happy hour spent howling and scratching outside the door during a very important meeting, followed by attempts to leap onto the laptop when I gave up and let her in the room because the noise was actually more distracting than just letting her in. Of course, as soon as the meeting was over she disappeared out of the room I was trying to keep her out from, and went for a lovely quiet nap. Cats!!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 April 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Very pleased with herself after a happy hour spent howling and scratching outside the door during a very important meeting, followed by attempts to leap onto the laptop when I gave up and let her in the room because the noise was actually more distracting than just letting her in. Of course, as soon as the meeting was over she disappeared out of the room I was trying to keep her out from, and went for a lovely quiet nap. Cats!!
View attachment 69787

Click to expand...

Of course she needed a nap, after all that hard work!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 April 2021)

Spirit2021 said:



			When I discovered  she had these .
		
Click to expand...

Adorable! 💓


----------



## smolmaus (21 April 2021)

Repeatedly smacking her brother for no reason then running, screaming very loudly and hiding under me to avoid all retribution. 






I know who started it Marnie! You're not smart enough to do it where I cant see you!


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Very pleased with herself after a happy hour spent howling and scratching outside the door during a very important meeting, followed by attempts to leap onto the laptop when I gave up and let her in the room because the noise was actually more distracting than just letting her in. Of course, as soon as the meeting was over she disappeared out of the room I was trying to keep her out from, and went for a lovely quiet nap. Cats!!
View attachment 69787

Click to expand...


British Short Hair?  I don't know what it is about that breed in particular with lying on their backs. 
.


----------



## NinjaPony (21 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			British Short Hair?  I don't know what it is about that breed in particular with lying on their backs.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, BSH. She lies like that all the time, quite often falling asleep. It’s very funny!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 April 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Repeatedly smacking her brother for no reason then running, screaming very loudly and hiding under me to avoid all retribution.






I know who started it Marnie! You're not smart enough to do it where I cant see you!
		
Click to expand...

That's a nice skirt you're wearing but your legs look a bit funny...


----------



## smolmaus (21 April 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			That's a nice skirt you're wearing but your legs look a bit funny...
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, now I can't unsee it 😂😂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 April 2021)

Cat is not supposed to be in our bedroom at night. It brings live presents in!😠

New trick, if I bang on the door making it rattle, humans get up to see what is going on. Ha, I gain entry and bag their empty warm spot!🤣

Not impressed Tilly!😡


----------



## smolmaus (26 April 2021)

Yes this is MY FACE


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (26 April 2021)

Ouchies smolmaus.  Hope you thoroughly cleaned those!

Teddy decided to join in on Pilates today by alternating between sitting on my laptop right in front of the camera (pilates is on zoom at the moment for obvious reasons!) and sitting at my feet trying to claw his way up my leg.  Oh and getting into a fight at 6am this morning underneath our bedroom window and setting Mabel off.


----------



## smolmaus (26 April 2021)

I did my best while on a morning work call so I wouldn't say proper wound care procedure was followed to the letter 😂 but they all bled plenty so hopefully I won't catch a blood disease


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (26 April 2021)

smolmaus said:



			I did my best while on a morning work call so I wouldn't say proper wound care procedure was followed to the letter 😂 but they all bled plenty so hopefully I won't catch a blood disease
		
Click to expand...

I'm normally a splash of water and bit of soap kind of girl but someone I know just had a very very close shave with an infected dog bite so for once I am on full first aid mode!


----------



## smolmaus (26 April 2021)

I'm the same normally but I have brought out the big guns (the sudocrem) as I really don't fancy an infected pus-face 🤢


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 April 2021)

Ouch Smolous, that looks painful. I hope you heal up with no complications.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 April 2021)

smolmaus said:



			I did my best while on a morning work call so I wouldn't say proper wound care procedure was followed to the letter 😂 but they all bled plenty so hopefully I won't catch a blood disease
		
Click to expand...

Hope the water, and bleeding, worked, and that it heals without problems. {{{{{{Vibes}}}}}}

I've had my fair share of scratches by our cats through the years, and never had any problems. Until that one time a cat tooth pierced the skin somewhere in/around a joint at the base of my right thumb. Even though I did clean it with wound cleaning stuff, I still ended up with an infection. 
Had to see my GP, who prescribed medication, and gave me strict instructions to preferably not move the thumb until the infection was better.

Then a nurse bandaged the hand, wrapping together all the other four fingers completely, but the thumb sort of by itself, and only partially wrapped, so basically the only finger I could move on that hand, was the thumb.  
In hindsight it would had worked better if she'd wrapped the thumb together with the index finger. But I tried using the right hand as little as possible, and thankfully the medication helped. 

Had scratches afterwards without a problem, but that one definitely gave me a good reminder aboout what trouble their teeth, and claws, can cause. Again, I hope you end up okay. 

Hope the scared cat is also okay.


----------



## smolmaus (26 April 2021)

Oh dear. I greatly respect nurses as a profession, doing the Lord's work, but yikes 😂

She is fine! She was just up on the counter near the sink and I went to lift her down as she spooked herself nosing at dishes in the drying rack so she thought a tupperware monster was trying to eat her. Just TERRIBLE timing. I have been bitten and scratched by enough creatures over the years that the natural instinct to just throw them away from you is very broken so I probably made it worse for myself making sure she made it safely to the ground lol


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 April 2021)

Which do we think will taste better? Ragdoll casserole, roast Ragdoll, or Ragdoll stew? 🤬

I had a bad night's sleep anyway, it was then made even worse by P. DREADFUL bashing the metal blind against the window, flicking ornaments off the book case so they crashed on the floor and I think clawing at the bed. She often works her way round the room, another favourite is flicking a frame a painting is in back and forth against the wall, so it thuds away. She then looks at you to ensure you are fully disturbed. If the disturbances isn't deemed good enough, she moves on to another object she thinks will cause greater disturbance!

So tired this morning and have 6 pages of notes to type up from a meeting

Oh- just found she's also puked up a furball, obviously in disgust at my ignoring her!

Shes now come for a cuddle and is purring away! Fortunately I'm having a rare day wfh rather than the office, though do have to listen to OH hee hawing away (doesn't even sound like they are proper meetings just socials 🙄)


----------



## pistolpete (27 April 2021)

Our rescue feral Milly who we acquired in 2000. Millennium Milly! Pooped in my husbands motorbike leathers! She also used to see on us when we were asleep in bed at night. Less gross but unpleasant used the bath as a litter tray regularly. Had chronic cat flu and used to fire snot all over the house up the walls etc 🤢. She was 2.5ks and a fireball. She adored my son. Best cat ever!  So much character but a dirty sod!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 April 2021)

Not sure where to put this, as it's not worst thing the cats done, but here we have a live contender for those Instagram vs Reality posts you see...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (1 May 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Not sure where to put this, as it's not worst thing the cats done, but here we have a live contender for those Instagram vs Reality posts you see...

View attachment 71039

Click to expand...

Nah, that's just different levels of prettiness. 💓


----------



## ycbm (1 May 2021)

pistolpete said:



			Our rescue feral Milly who we acquired in 2000. Millennium Milly! Pooped in my husbands motorbike leathers! She also used to see on us when we were asleep in bed at night. Less gross but unpleasant used the bath as a litter tray regularly. Had chronic cat flu and used to fire snot all over the house up the walls etc 🤢. She was 2.5ks and a fireball. She adored my son. Best cat ever!  So much character but a dirty sod!
		
Click to expand...

We used to have a snot firer too,  you practically had to follow her around with a wetwipe.


This morning OH delivered my tea then said he had to go back downstairs to clear up an epic spread of cat sick in the utility room.  One of those days when I'm glad we lock them up most nights!
.


----------



## ycbm (1 May 2021)

smolmaus said:








Yes this is MY FACE
		
Click to expand...

Ow!  I have a nice scar  on my chest from when a cat that was sitting on me was  suddenly scared by something and did 0 - 90 across me.  It isn't as dramatic as it looks,  it just healed with no pigment in it.   I hope yours heals well.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (1 May 2021)

My cat is very neat, clean, and easy to have in the house. However, about 2 weeks ago I noticed some loose poo in his litter box. Just one, but I decided to keep a close eye. The next day in the bathroom, he stands on the mat outside of the shower, looks at me, then let 'er rip. Diarrhea right on the mat. Ok, point taken, you don't feel well. 

Of course this was Sunday morning when I was getting ready to go drive the horse to horspital for his tooth extraction that would take place the next next. And my dog was also lame 🤦‍♀️ cat was still eating, drinking, and otherwise acting normal so I decided to just bring him to the vet first thing Monday morning. 

However, cat hasn't had diarrhea again. So no vet intervention needed, I think it was a particular can of food that set him off. He also talks pathetically when he's not feeling well. First time he has poo'ed out of his litter box though. 

Years ago he looked me square in the eye and peed on OH's gym bag. Went right to the vet (since abnornal for him) and he had crystals in his bladder. So yep, he let's me know when he's ill.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (1 May 2021)

I forgot about this. Same cat. He has chewed up a few pairs of headphones and some other cord of OH's. He only chews OH's stuff.

I do not leave my stuff around the house though 😛


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 May 2021)

Glad your cat's feeling better now CC. Cat diarrhoea is horrible to clear up too. I hope the dog is sound now and that the horse tooth extraction went well.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (1 May 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Glad your cat's feeling better now CC. Cat diarrhoea is horrible to clear up too. I hope the dog is sound now and that the horse tooth extraction went well. 

Click to expand...

Thanks. All 3 had to cause mischief at once.

The cat was fine the next day, so I think something in the can of food he had maybe? The dog just had a torn piece of pad, possibly due to it being so rough and dry here. Got some cream, socks, and boots. She's now normal. Horse is also fine. Fortunately all 3 issues cleared up well. Such timing they had though 🤦‍♀️


----------



## chaps89 (4 May 2021)

I am concerned...both cats are sparko, they've been asleep all days and haven't even asked for lunch...what did they do last night that I've not discovered yet that has tired them out so much?!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 May 2021)

A “worst thing I’ve done because of something bad the cat has done”post 

I was in bed last night and heard the familiar sounds of Teddy bringing in a mouse (OH telling him off, telling off Mabel for barking, the sound of him opening the dedicated cupboard for mice catching tuppaware and then the sound of Teddy growling at OH getting too close) and what did I do? Roll over and go to sleep. Glorious.

BUT...OH got his sweet revenge when he came up at 3am and woke me up to ask me to get a tick off Mabel.

Going shopping in Oxford today with my friend and I might just accidentally take OH’s card as punishment.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 May 2021)

And then this is how I get woken up. Mabel lying on my legs and Teddy strangling my neck and chest. They did at least have the courtesy not to sit on/stand on bump. 

I sense breakfast is wanted.


----------



## ycbm (8 May 2021)

Live bird in the lounge yesterday, pretty little thing I didn't recognise.   I should have got a photo before letting it out.  Dead starling last week,  I was cross about that one, we have tons here but they don't normally catch them if I judge by what we find in the house,  which are mostly rodents.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Live bird in the lounge yesterday, pretty little thing I didn't recognise.   I should have got a photo before letting it out.  Dead starling last week,  I was cross about that one, we have tons here but they don't normally catch them if I judge by what we find in the house,  which are mostly rodents.
		
Click to expand...

I find finding dead birds so much sadder than dead mice. I don’t know why as I find mice very cute too but there’s something about a tiny little bird 😢


----------



## Michen (8 May 2021)

Bob celebrated mine and peppers return by releasing not one, but two live mice into the house. 

One died of shock but the other I think will live!

I can’t be annoyed at him though when he puts up with this.


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 May 2021)

Michen said:



			Bob celebrated mine and peppers return by releasing not one, but two live mice into the house.

One died of shock but the other I think will live!

I can’t be annoyed at him though when he puts up with this.







Click to expand...

That’s so so lovely! Here it’s the other way round. The lab has to endure daily face washes, particular attention to the eyes which he closes patiently 😂


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 May 2021)

This isn't a terrible, awful thing but Kasper beat his lazy sunday record today. So after breakfast he went back to bed and I checked him a few times and he was still in bed. Finally at just after quarter past six I heard a thud from upstairs. I checked and yes, he had finally got up! Shocking behaviour.


----------



## brighteyes (9 May 2021)

smolmaus said:



			I'm the same normally _*but I have brought out the big guns (the sudocrem)*_ as I really don't fancy an infected pus-face 🤢
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha


----------



## smolmaus (9 May 2021)

brighteyes said:



			Hahahahaha
		
Click to expand...

It worked, healing very nicely!! 😂

Contribution; Duke has learned to open the bedroom door by jumping up and rattling the handle. That's not the bad part though, he does it at 6am and lets his bloody sister in who bites your nose you wake you 😭


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 May 2021)

DB showed that he hasn't been sleeping all day by leaving another dead squirrel in one of the stables.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (20 May 2021)

Not cat but Mabel...

Gone to visit in laws up t'North.  They're not really dog people but have learnt to like Mabel.  Mabel isn't usually allowed to visit because they are very proud of their garden, sofas, house in general but I think as we are moving up here they've accepted Mabel comes as part of the deal so she was invited this time and they even went out and bought her some bits and bobs which was very nice.

Mabel had a thorough clean, nails trimmed, brought a big thick blanket to put over the bed in case she jumps up.  Thought we've covered all avenues for mess.

What do I wake up to this morning?  Blood.

OF ALL THE TIMES TO GET YOUR SECOND SEASON MABEL.


----------



## smolmaus (21 May 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Not cat but Mabel...

Gone to visit in laws up t'North.  They're not really dog people but have learnt to like Mabel.  Mabel isn't usually allowed to visit because they are very proud of their garden, sofas, house in general but I think as we are moving up here they've accepted Mabel comes as part of the deal so she was invited this time and they even went out and bought her some bits and bobs which was very nice.

Mabel had a thorough clean, nails trimmed, brought a big thick blanket to put over the bed in case she jumps up.  Thought we've covered all avenues for mess.

What do I wake up to this morning?  Blood.

OF ALL THE TIMES TO GET YOUR SECOND SEASON MABEL.
		
Click to expand...

My sympathies to Mable. It's always the night before you go on holiday!! Or in my case I haven't had a Christmas without blood in 4 years 😂

As an update to my post above RE: we now have cats in the bedroom whether we like it or not, I woke up to Miss Marnie snoozing very cozily on my pillow this morning. She had arranged herself so that I didn't even know she was there. So sweet, what a good child. I close my eyes again...

I feel 4 claws very delicately and very deliberately placed ON MY EYELID. False alarm, NOT a good child.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (21 May 2021)

She doesn’t seem too phased by it compared to last time. Saw OH’s dad fall foul of the Mabel eyes and slide her a bit of his bacon from his sandwich this morning so I feel progress is being made. Really, you’d have to have a heart of stone to resist the Mabel eyes.

Mum sent a photo of Teddy, she said he was extra cuddly when she popped in on him. I dread to think the amount of dead rodents we will come back to (his record was 4 left in the lounge when we went away for 2 nights) and the number of ticks he has accumulated.

I’d like to say it was pregnancy hormones but I know it’s not...I had a little teary session this morning about how much I miss him. It’s been less than 48 hours...


----------



## DirectorFury (21 May 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			She doesn’t seem too phased by it compared to last time. Saw OH’s dad fall foul of the Mabel eyes and slide her a bit of his bacon from his sandwich this morning so I feel progress is being made. Really, you’d have to have a heart of stone to resist the Mabel eyes.

Mum sent a photo of Teddy, she said he was extra cuddly when she popped in on him. I dread to think the amount of dead rodents we will come back to (his record was 4 left in the lounge when we went away for 2 nights) and the number of ticks he has accumulated.

I’d like to say it was pregnancy hormones but I know it’s not...I had a little teary session this morning about how much I miss him. It’s been less than 48 hours... 
	View attachment 72262

Click to expand...

I love his toe floof 🥺.

All suspiciously well behaved here at the moment, the Siamese has taken to jumping in the new fridge when you open the door so we can't use one shelf but that's pretty mild for her!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (21 May 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			I love his toe floof 🥺.

All suspiciously well behaved here at the moment, the Siamese has taken to jumping in the new fridge when you open the door so we can't use one shelf but that's pretty mild for her!
		
Click to expand...

When I am home I will get an underneath paw photo, the toe floof is wild!


----------



## smolmaus (21 May 2021)

Oh my goodness, Teddy is a very handsome boy!! 😍😍😍 

(Nobody tell MY handsome boy I said that, he is looking a bit bedraggled with the chronic goopy eyes at the minute and feeling sorry for himself)


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (21 May 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Oh my goodness, Teddy is a very handsome boy!! 😍😍😍

(Nobody tell MY handsome boy I said that, he is looking a bit bedraggled with the chronic goopy eyes at the minute and feeling sorry for himself)
		
Click to expand...

Well if you want handsome, no one will ever be as handsome as my Tulio who was sadly hit by a car about 18 months ago. He was part Maine coon (Teddy is supposedly part Maine coon, part Bengal, part something else!) and he was the love of my life before Teddy came on the scene. He was the chalk to Teddy’s cheese. He would roll on to his back and entice you in to his fluffy tummy for strokes and then launch himself at you. I always had at least 5 scratches per arm healing at any one time.

He also only tolerated being picked up like a baby and again would lie there sweetly until he decided he’d had enough and gave you 0.1 seconds to put him down before attacking. He had THE loudest meow. Broke my heart when he went, he was only 4 but he had a good life exploring


----------



## smolmaus (21 May 2021)

Look on the RUFF on that lad!! You've had some luck to have two such gorgeous fellas in your life. 

I made the mistake of joking to my partner that Duke is part Norwegian Forest Cat (he's 100% stray street cat with a fortunate genetic scramble) and now he is keeping it going. Every time Duke doesn't want to do something its "oh well they mustn't do it that way in Norway", "It isn't bedtime in Norway" 🙄

He does also have a good ruff though and the stupidest feather duster tail. He's more likely to be part Racoon.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (21 May 2021)

That is some tail! No need to dust with that around!


----------



## Rosemary28 (21 May 2021)

Wow, that tail is amazing!


----------



## 9tails (21 May 2021)

Two live, shaken up and very vocal starlings brought in by Dinky.  One yesterday during the day and one this morning at 6am.  He brought each one in, put a paw on their back so they were spread eagled on the floor, then looked up at me proudly.  Both very much alive, both very angry, both flew out with a final squawk when the cat paw was removed and the back door was opened.

I love feeding the birds, I've made a great discovery of Ultimate Fat Balls from Home Bargains and my feeding station is swarming with feathered friends.  I'd just like the birds to not rummage around on the ground so that Dinky can present them to me as gifts.


----------



## Griffin (22 May 2021)

9tails said:



			Two live, shaken up and very vocal starlings brought in by Dinky.  One yesterday during the day and one this morning at 6am.  He brought each one in, put a paw on their back so they were spread eagled on the floor, then looked up at me proudly.  Both very much alive, both very angry, both flew out with a final squawk when the cat paw was removed and the back door was opened.

I love feeding the birds, I've made a great discovery of Ultimate Fat Balls from Home Bargains and my feeding station is swarming with feathered friends.  I'd just like the birds to not rummage around on the ground so that Dinky can present them to me as gifts.
		
Click to expand...

Dinky is brilliant!

I love feeding the birds but I am always worried they will become a cat snack, so I compromise by getting my parents to feed the birds in their garden but I buy all the food for them.  I do still have a bird bath (and a little bee drinking station) but I figure that the splashing water will deter cats.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2021)

This one a first for me.  A very big and very obviously pregnant and just about to give birth mouse. Somehow it seems more sad that the babies have died too, but that feels a bit silly when I'm happy enough for them to catch the adults. 
.


----------



## Michen (23 May 2021)

With the caveat that these two are the best of friends and spend hours grooming eachother...

B****** Bob would not let me catch him to take him to the vets for annual check up and vaccs. Eventually got him and he went to vets. When home he unleashed his fury on poor Pepper, I’m not sure what noise he is making but the poor dog was at least still wagging her tail whilst he hung off her face 🤦‍♀️

Vet described him as hench...


[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/xYmejHTJCRA?feature=share[/video]


----------



## ihatework (24 May 2021)

This little ball of cuteness created mayhem in the early hours of this morning.
Released a live bird in the bedroom at 5am, which she and her partner in crime then proceeded to chase.
I wearily dragged myself out of bed, captured the terrified bird and opened the window to release it.
At which point the cat launched herself onto the window sill after it, teetered on the edge and then decided trying to fly probably wasn’t wise and made her way back in.

Unfortunately in my sleepy state I did not see her tail was still hanging out the window. So as I slammed it shut I found a cat launching herself at me, hair on end, claws out in some sort of comedy sketch.

There was blood. Lots of it. All mine. I feared I might have had a vital part of my anatomy amputed 🤣

The cat on the other hand 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2021)

That's why mine are locked out.  98% of the time is lovely having them on the beds but I can't abide being woken up in the middle of the night by wildlife chases. She's a beautiful colour 😍.
.


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 May 2021)

The dog was holding another funeral today. Each time the cats bring back another victim, he lies silently beside the little body and looks at us with sorrowful eyes. 
He had positioned himself between the cat and the dead mouse to prevent further desecration and disrespect. Once the cat sauntered away, he carried his dead friend and laid it gently on his bed for a period of mourning.
Henry's place in heaven is assured. The cats are going to hell.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 May 2021)

dogatemysalad said:



			The dog was holding another funeral today. Each time the cats bring back another victim, he lies silently beside the little body and looks at us with sorrowful eyes.
He had positioned himself between the cat and the dead mouse to prevent further desecration and disrespect. Once the cat sauntered away, he carried his dead friend and laid it gently on his bed for a period of mourning.
Henry's place in heaven is assured. The cats are going to hell.
		
Click to expand...

What a respectful sweet dog.  Mabel tries to play with our daily morgue and/or eat it.

I spent my morning prising Teddy's jaw open to release a robin.  Managed to release it and it rewarded me by flying full pelt into my face.

Then went back to my bowl of honey nut cornflakes and found Mabel with her head in my bowl.


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 May 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			What a respectful sweet dog.  Mabel tries to play with our daily morgue and/or eat it.

I spent my morning prising Teddy's jaw open to release a robin.  Managed to release it and it rewarded me by flying full pelt into my face.

Then went back to my bowl of honey nut cornflakes and found Mabel with her head in my bowl.
		
Click to expand...

I like Mabel....


----------



## Rosemary28 (24 May 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			What a respectful sweet dog.  Mabel tries to play with our daily morgue and/or eat it.

I spent my morning prising Teddy's jaw open to release a robin.  Managed to release it and it rewarded me by flying full pelt into my face.

Then went back to my bowl of honey nut cornflakes and found Mabel with her head in my bowl.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't want to laugh, but I couldn't help myself. Mabel is a legend. And clearly Teddy had missed you when you were away!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 May 2021)

She has character that is for sure...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 June 2021)

Another dead squirrel! 

Thanks DB. *sigh*


----------



## DirectorFury (3 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Another dead squirrel! 

Thanks DB. *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered renaming him Squirrels Bane?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 June 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			Have you considered renaming him Squirrels Bane? 

Click to expand...

LOL! It would definitely be more apt, as far as I'm aware he hasn't killed a single dragon.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (3 June 2021)

We have a WhatsApp group for our cul de sac and apparently a pigeon carcass was left in someone’s garden. I’ve kept quiet but that 100% was Teddy.  I always wondered how he caught birds and bats and then discovered his tactics for myself.



and zoomed in in case you can’t spot the little murderer.


----------



## smolmaus (4 June 2021)

He is VERY well camouflaged there to be fair. Poor birdies! 

We have a hunger strike happening this morning. Vet finally suggested trying a fish-only diet to see if Duke's problems are allergy related and the high quality single protein salmon food is not good enough. Good news is if they really won't eat it, the ingredients are human grade so I can make fishcakes out of it 😂


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 June 2021)

smolmaus said:



			He is VERY well camouflaged there to be fair. Poor birdies!

We have a hunger strike happening this morning. Vet finally suggested trying a fish-only diet to see if Duke's problems are allergy related and the high quality single protein salmon food is not good enough. Good news is if they really won't eat it, the ingredients are human grade so I can make fishcakes out of it 😂
		
Click to expand...

Huffle would only eat tuna from a can when she came back from the vets if that helps tempt him?

I offered mine prawns once as I had defrosted some and realized that they looked a bit past thier best (smelt ok just looked a bit like they had freezer burn), ungrateful retches refused them!

Can I nominate my parents dog for this thread too, my parents have laughed a lot at my stories of dead critters and Lilly-murder-cat but they now understand how grim it is. Ella vom'ed up a whole dead rat on their rug at the weekend , mum was devastated 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## smolmaus (4 June 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Huffle would only eat tuna from a can when she came back from the vets if that helps tempt him?

I offered mine prawns once as I had defrosted some and realized that they looked a bit past there best (smelt ok just looked a bit like they had freezer burn), ungrateful retches refused them!
		
Click to expand...

He has since gone up to have a nibble. The other one, Marnie the garbage disposal who normally eats anything, is still holding out and has been caught eating the CARDBOARD PACKAGING the food comes in, I assume as a protest. They both ate it yesterday so I know it's not disgusting, they're just used to having different varieties every day which, sorry folks, is not going to work with an exclusion diet! 

She is properly huffing now 😂






I did the same thing during the week lol, finding cat treats without chicken in them is a nightmare so offered him both freeze dried prawns (no) and fresh prawns from my own dinner (also no). The cheek.


----------



## Rumtytum (4 June 2021)

smolmaus said:



			He has since gone up to have a nibble. The other one, Marnie the garbage disposal who normally eats anything, is still holding out and has been caught eating the CARDBOARD PACKAGING the food comes in, I assume as a protest. They both ate it yesterday so I know it's not disgusting, they're just used to having different varieties every day which, sorry folks, is not going to work with an exclusion diet! 

She is properly huffing now 😂






I did the same thing during the week lol, finding cat treats without chicken in them is a nightmare so offered him both freeze dried prawns (no) and fresh prawns from my own dinner (also no). The cheek.
		
Click to expand...

That’s some huff even by cat standards 😂


----------



## ycbm (4 June 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Ella vom'ed up a whole dead rat on their rug at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤢🤮😱🤣


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			🤣🤢🤮😱🤣
		
Click to expand...

Sum's up my reaction well! Mum's was more just 🤢🤮😱*🤢🤮*


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 June 2021)

Trying to lie in after a long day driving and getting 2nd vaccine yesterday. PD didn't approve of this plan... unfortunately I can't upload the video

Shed been rootling around somewhere prior to this but...

First went the pen, which was a biro so made a nice clattering noise on the carpet, having been rolled across the book case to get there





Next into orbit was my tweezers....





We then considered the bottle of aloe Vera gel, but this was deemed a little heavy and awkward for the mitt. All the while, she's sat on a bottle of deodorant so there's the occasional sound of that rolling about




After each action, she checked if she was having any effect...




She then moved in for the big item - the pot containing a nail file and more tweezers, so of course multiple items clattered to the floor!


----------



## Rumtytum (6 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Trying to lie in after a long day driving and getting 2nd vaccine yesterday. PD didn't approve of this plan... unfortunately I can't upload the video

Shed been rootling around somewhere prior to this but...

First went the pen, which was a biro so made a nice clattering noise on the carpet, having been rolled across the book case to get there

View attachment 73120

View attachment 73121

Next into orbit was my tweezers....

View attachment 73122
View attachment 73122


We then considered the bottle of aloe Vera gel, but this was deemed a little heavy and awkward for the mitt. All the while, she's sat on a bottle of deodorant so there's the occasional sound of that rolling about

View attachment 73123


After each action, she checked if she was having any effect...

View attachment 73124


She then moved in for the big item - the pot containing a nail file and more tweezers, so of course multiple items clattered to the floor!

View attachment 73125
View attachment 73126
View attachment 73127
View attachment 73128


View attachment 73129

Click to expand...

Job done! Such a gorgeous little face she could get away with anything 💕


----------



## ycbm (6 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Trying to lie in after a long day driving and getting 2nd vaccine yesterday. PD didn't approve of this plan... unfortunately I can't upload the video

Shed been rootling around somewhere prior to this but...

First went the pen, which was a biro so made a nice clattering noise on the carpet, having been rolled across the book case to get there

View attachment 73120

View attachment 73121

Next into orbit was my tweezers....

View attachment 73122
View attachment 73122


We then considered the bottle of aloe Vera gel, but this was deemed a little heavy and awkward for the mitt. All the while, she's sat on a bottle of deodorant so there's the occasional sound of that rolling about

View attachment 73123


After each action, she checked if she was having any effect...

View attachment 73124


She then moved in for the big item - the pot containing a nail file and more tweezers, so of course multiple items clattered to the floor!

View attachment 73125
View attachment 73126
View attachment 73127
View attachment 73128


View attachment 73129

Click to expand...


They just have to,  don't they? 

I stepped outside this morning to be greeted by a streaming great pile of half digested cat food mixed with a generous portion of mouse guts and bits and pieces.  Lovely.  
.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			They just have to,  don't they?

I stepped outside this morning to be greeted by a streaming great pile of half digested cat food mixed with a generous portion of mouse guts and bits and pieces.  Lovely.
.
		
Click to expand...

Oh they just do have to don't they! It's the way the level of thing flicked off escalated as they didn't have enough effect for her liking

Vomit inducing at your sicked up present, I don't fare well with sick!!


----------



## smolmaus (7 June 2021)

Marnie stole a cooked chicken bone out of the little brown food caddy yesterday morning, I had to leave for the day leaving poor father to watch her and make sure she didn't eat it so fast a splinter poked a hole in her insides. 

Bad cat, bad smolmaus.


----------



## chaps89 (7 June 2021)

Stanley has blotted his copy book... caught in the act


----------



## Surbie (8 June 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Stanley has blotted his copy book... caught in the act

View attachment 73252

Click to expand...

Naughty Stanley. 

At least it's not been rammed into one of your shoes though.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 June 2021)

Teddy: hangs around all morning
Teddy 10 mins before due to leave for vets: disappears.


----------



## Keith_Beef (8 June 2021)

Tabitha is perhaps the best-behaved cat that I have ever met. About the "worst" thing she does is lick the barbecue grill. I have to remember to make sure she doesn't jump up to try to lick it while it's still hot and over the coals.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 June 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Teddy: hangs around all morning
Teddy 10 mins before due to leave for vets: disappears.
		
Click to expand...

Update

Teddy 10 mins after vet appointment was scheduled for: I'm back.


----------



## smolmaus (8 June 2021)

TEDDY!! 😭

They always know OBAC.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 June 2021)

smolmaus said:



			TEDDY!! 😭

They always know OBAC.
		
Click to expand...



It’s just so hard to be annoyed with him.


----------



## smolmaus (8 June 2021)

That's the smug snooze of a boy who knows he successfully avoided his responsibilities  alright 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 June 2021)

Not a bad thing, just funny.... 

PD, buoyed by her success of catching (and loudly chomping up) a bluebottle earlier, then went for one of those tiny mosquito type flies earlier. 

Unfortunately I can't upload the video but you hear the thudding sound as she makes contact! I took some screen shots from it though....


----------



## Rosemary28 (9 June 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 June 2021)

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (10 June 2021)

Yours?[/QUOTE]


ycbm said:



			Can't let the dogs have all the fun on the AAD thread  

Worst things our cats have ever done

-  eat an entire drumstick, plus plastic, off the Christmas turkey defrosting on the table.

- steal my hearing aid off a table and hide it, or eat it, I never did find it.


Yours?
		
Click to expand...

 😂😂😂 

My cat Olive (now sadly passed) ate half a birthday cake lovingly made for me by my then boyfriend- I thought it was hilarious...BF not so much!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 June 2021)

I had to get up early today to go to one of our other offices which is further away

PD decided to ensure I was up bright and early (a whole hour and a half early) by bashing the blinds not once, not twice, but 3 times.... OH actually got up to remove her twice, in one case carrying her from the room

Not to be deterred, PD was swiftly back in action each time! There was a fly the other side of the blind..... 
PD is actually greatly accomplished at fly catching, usually greatly appreciated... just not at this time of the morning....

Not content with blind bashing and smashing and clattering, she then decanted an ornament, followed by a coat hanger, from the windowsill and chest of drawers, which of course each crashed and clattered to the floor.....


----------



## FinnishLapphund (15 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I had to get up early today to go to one of our other offices which is further away

PD decided to ensure I was up bright and early (a whole hour and a half early) by bashing the blinds not once, not twice, but 3 times.... OH actually got up to remove her twice, in one case carrying her from the room

Not to be deterred, PD was swiftly back in action each time! There was a fly the other side of the blind.....
PD is actually greatly accomplished at fly catching, usually greatly appreciated... just not at this time of the morning....

Not content with blind bashing and smashing and clattering, she then decanted an ornament, followed by a coat hanger, from the windowsill and chest of drawers, which of course each crashed and clattered to the floor.....

View attachment 73865
View attachment 73866
View attachment 73865
View attachment 73866

Click to expand...

When there's work to be done, someone has to do it, even if humans try to hinder your fly catching job by hanging blinds in your way. 

The other things? Punishment for not properly appreciating her awesomeness in the early hours of the morning, perhaps.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 June 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			When there's work to be done, someone has to do it, even if humans try to hinder your fly catching job by hanging blinds in your way.

The other things? Punishment for not properly appreciating her awesomeness in the early hours of the morning, perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, her gorgeousness absolutely must be appreciate at every hour of the day or night,  she even looks round to check you are in awe of her! And yes, she was very angry the silly blinds dare disrupt her very serious job of fly catching!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 June 2021)

Ah this is why I don’t have blinds 😂


----------



## laura_nash (19 June 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Ah this is why I don’t have blinds 😂
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately we seem to have accidentally taught ours that when they want to go out they should make us aware by attacking a blind.  I'm very impressed with the toughness of our blinds though, they always seem to ping back into place.


----------



## ycbm (23 June 2021)

So I'm sitting with a lovely plate of cheese,  grapes, tomato,  apple on a plate on my lap and the cat lies down beside me. 

And lays his entire tail right across the plate 🤦
.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 June 2021)

Made THE perfect slice of toast. Perfect toastiness, lovely thick white bread, perfect butter/marmite ratio all melty and delicious.

Sit down to eat it in the sunshine and Mum says she has found a tick on Teddy. Sadly leave my toast to find the remover and remove it. Go to flush tick down the toilet and come back to Teddy licking the butter off my toast.

Mabel sat on floor good as gold.


----------



## ycbm (24 June 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Made THE perfect slice of toast. Perfect toastiness, lovely thick white bread, perfect butter/marmite ratio all melty and delicious.

Sit down to eat it in the sunshine and Mum says she has found a tick on Teddy. Sadly leave my toast to find the remover and remove it. Go to flush tick down the toilet and come back to Teddy licking the butter off my toast.

Mabel sat on floor good as gold.
		
Click to expand...

Ungrateful sod!
.


----------



## Rumtytum (24 June 2021)

Whenever there’s a new post on here I know I’m in for a treat 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (24 June 2021)

PD woke me up in the night, chasing after a fly (she is excellent at catching them which is great) 

She was running after it, and squawking at it at one point 

She then woke me up again, throwing up a furball on the bedroom carpet- which I strongly suspect also contained her fly!!

Apparently she was also slamming into the blinds trying to get to her fly in the night, fortunately I didn't hear this part!

I sensed there was plotting going on last night....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 June 2021)

You can forgive being woke up by bug hunting when you look into these eyes 😍


----------



## Rumtytum (25 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			You can forgive being woke up by bug hunting when you look into these eyes 😍

View attachment 74599
View attachment 74600

Click to expand...

She’s utterly beautiful 😍 (and knows it because she’s a cat).


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 June 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			She’s utterly beautiful 😍 (and knows it because she’s a cat).
		
Click to expand...

I'm biased but she definitely is 😍 she definitely knows it, she struts and sashays about, then comes for a smooch 😍


----------



## ycbm (25 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			You can forgive being woke up by bug hunting when you look into these eyes 😍

View attachment 74599
View attachment 74600

Click to expand...

Those eyes!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 June 2021)

Huffle is most offended, she was here being a pest with blue eyes first 😂🤪.


----------



## ycbm (25 June 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Huffle is most offended, she was here being a pest with blue eyes first 😂🤪.

View attachment 74611

Click to expand...

They look Satanic!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			They look Satanic!
		
Click to expand...

Seems apt 😂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 June 2021)

We rudely ignored the scratching and banging on the bedroom door this morning. So to make sure we got up we got a live bird in through the cat flap. 😡


----------



## Cloball (1 July 2021)

So M has been well for a whole 2 weeks. We started letting him go on short supervised adventures outside mostly because he started escaping. Today he met the neighbours dog and  went for a further adventure. He bought us back a present which he was very reluctant to give up. He had a real dilemma when I tried to get him to swap it for his tea, tried to bury the live present in his dinner, growled at it, growled at the dilemma, growled at me before finally choosing dinner. My rescue attempt however failed so now I have an angry M and a mouse living under my freezer. 

I'm sulking as OH decided his Xbox game was more important than saving the mouse and having a mouse free house.  Not sure this is the worst thing the cat has done or the OH 😜. Trying to die (the cat) on day 3 is still probably the worst but that's not his fault.

At least M is settled enough to be hunting.... Oh and I can hear him pee across the room so no issues there🤦


----------



## Keith_Beef (1 July 2021)

Tabitha came to see me at lunchtime and for a few little pieces of beef out of my stir fry.

She came back tonight to go in the garage. When I let her in she ran to a place next to some shelves, took a look and then jumped back... When I took a look there was a small frog in there. I wonder if she once caught a frog and decided that it tasted nasty.


----------



## ycbm (1 July 2021)

Great big fat,  dead, mole dropped lovingly at my feet in the yard tonight.  She was so proud of her present! 
.


----------



## Keith_Beef (2 July 2021)




----------



## ownedbyaconnie (2 July 2021)

I left the car door open and nipped back into the house for mere seconds. Luckily I checked the back before setting off to Sainsbury’s!

I also stupidly left my hospital bag (little suitcase) unattended and my beautiful washed and clean baby clothes are currently being used as a pillow for a certain fluffy face.


----------



## fiwen30 (2 July 2021)

Partner cooked himself 4 chicken breasts, 2 for dinner, and 2 for next days lunch at work. He carefully wrapped up the lunch ones in foil, but didn’t put them in the fridge - I’m sure you can see where this is going.

I came down and saw the foil packet open on the side, and 1 piece gone, and assumed partner had had it as a midnight snack because he has zero self control. Only found out when he got up a few hours later that it had been the cat who had broken into the foil, and either stuffed his face, or more than likely batted it onto the floor where it was eaten by an extremely grateful dog.

He was absolutely furious, and I just couldn’t stop laughing.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 July 2021)

fiwen30 said:



			Partner cooked himself 4 chicken breasts, 2 for dinner, and 2 for next days lunch at work. He carefully wrapped up the lunch ones in foil, but didn’t put them in the fridge - I’m sure you can see where this is going.

I came down and saw the foil packet open on the side, and 1 piece gone, and assumed partner had had it as a midnight snack because he has zero self control. Only found out when he got up a few hours later that it had been the cat who had broken into the foil, and either stuffed his face, or more than likely batted it onto the floor where it was eaten by an extremely grateful dog.

He was absolutely furious, and I just couldn’t stop laughing.
		
Click to expand...

The first paragraph does have a certain air of inevitability about it 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Cloball (5 July 2021)

Three poor rodents in 3 days. I've managed to rescue one and one has escaped to die under the freezer as there is a funny smell in my kitchen. He's only going out for a couple of hours a day at the moment, he positively prolific. 
He's also had some of my crumble. Still not met Nigel the peacock though.


----------



## chaps89 (6 July 2021)

Omg. I’m in the car park at the RVC for Stanley to have his very expensive appointment. And he has poohed in his carrier 😳🙈


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 July 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Omg. I’m in the car park at the RVC for Stanley to have his very expensive appointment. And he has poohed in his carrier 😳🙈
		
Click to expand...

When you gotta go, you gotta go 😬


----------



## Cloball (6 July 2021)

I had midnight dash to the out of hours vet when I thought Mile's urethra was blocked again. He did a massive wee in his carrier just as I got him out of the car. 


BeckyFlowers said:



			When you gotta go, you gotta go 😬
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 July 2021)

Cloball said:



			I had midnight dash to the out of hours vet when I thought Mile's urethra was blocked again. He did a massive wee in his carrier just as I got him out of the car.
		
Click to expand...

At least he managed to hold it in until he was out of the car 🤣  bless him


----------



## Cloball (6 July 2021)

Well we had another trip to the vets today someone got into a fight and is feeling very sorry for himself 🤦 world's most expensive cat.


----------



## smolmaus (6 July 2021)

Bit late for blinds-chat but this is Marnie's new trick to get us up from our desks. She found and ate two very unlucky spiders up there last week and now she thinks the pelmet is a spider dispenser.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 July 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Bit late for blinds-chat but this is Marnie's new trick to get us up from our desks. She found and ate two very unlucky spiders up there last week and now she thinks the pelmet is a spider dispenser.





Click to expand...

Have to admit that I feel quite envious of the agileness shown in your photo. Hopefully, if she doesn't find more spiders, she'll soon decide it's not worth checking too frequently.


----------



## smolmaus (6 July 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Have to admit that I feel quite envious of the agileness shown in your photo. Hopefully, if she doesn't find more spiders, she'll soon decide it's not worth checking too frequently.
		
Click to expand...

She's only agile on the way up is the problem 😂


----------



## sunnyone (6 July 2021)

The land attached to our old house backed on to a quarry. I got used to seeing everything in our house because the cat had caught it, but not killed it : mice, rabbits, birds, bats, but I freaked out when it came in with a grass snake and then finally an adder. I HATE snakes!
By chance the following day I was chatting to a woman who was an official of the herpetological society, she was horrified.  A survey of our land and the quarry had to be done. The snake was apparently out of its normal habitat and therefore in reach of the cat because the quarry works had extended into their area. Big trouble for the owners!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 July 2021)

Fortunately I only dimly heard this unfolding, so it didn't really disturb my sleep...

Usually "Tilly the Turtle" (free from zoo plus, Turtle on a wooden stick with crinkly bit on) is put away on an evening 

However last night I left Tilly out....

I dimly awoke to the sound of the stick which is attached to Tilly bumping along the floor, a little crinkling as Tilly was put in her place by PD chewing her, followed by crying from PD to tell us about the gift she had brought us 🤣 I then heard OH getting up, and a drawer opening with Tilly being banished 😂

He likes to wind her up, so she obviously wants to get back at him, she's also got poop in her britches which he had to wipe up this morning

Shes also pulled up the door bar and attached carpet (annoying non screwed down door bars) in the hall way, and continues to work this so each time the whole corner of carpet comes up!!

She then was on the unit licking the chopping board which had had chicken on...


----------



## laura_nash (10 July 2021)

Both our cats are obsessed with ladders.  If, for eg, OH has a ladder up to the barn roof we have to shut the cats in, to their utter disgust (I don't do heights so would never have a ladder up anywhere). 

Today OH was on a shed roof screwing on new roofing sheets.  We hadn't worried about the cats as this roof is very accessible to them anyway (has other buildings on 3 sides that they regularly walk on).  

Our tom cat, Ginger, made a dash around me for the ladder, ran up it and tried to leap from it onto the roof ladder too fast.  Totally missed and fell onto his back (from over a storey high).  There was absolutely no reason he couldn't have just walked onto it from a side building as usual, but no he HAD to go up the ladder! 

Amazingly he seems to be absolutely fine.


----------



## fiwen30 (12 July 2021)

Our ridiculous, scaredy-puss, over-sized chonker of a cat managed to squeeze her robust form out of the upper storey bedroom window and out onto the ledge this morning. Our cats are indoor only right now, till we’ve cat-proofed the garden, and whilst we’ve had the window cracked every night for the heat, I guess today she finally got it into her fluffy head to try and get out. She’s a more mature lady, and not so agile due to said chonk, and I almost had a heart attack wondering if I should try and make a grab for her or if that would panic her, or if she’d panic herself trying to back up if she couldn’t turn around on the ledge. It’s a pretty big drop for a little cat!

No time to throw my pjs on, just a mad dash down the stairs, bits akimbo past the living room window hoping that none of the neighbours were putting their bins out, and into the kitchen to retrieve the Dreamies. Thankfully the call of the breakfast bell was stronger than the call of the wild, and by the time I’d scrambled back up the stairs she was waiting for me on the bed looking like butter wouldn’t melt, asking for treats!


----------



## Cloball (23 July 2021)

Cat or mouse (that the cat brought in)?


----------



## Rumtytum (23 July 2021)

Cloball said:



			Cat or mouse (that the cat brought in)?
	View attachment 76280

Click to expand...

I like a Whodunnit!  On the evidence it’s a big hole for a mouse…


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 July 2021)

I'd say cat! One of ours loves plastic. I have to be careful not to leave any out


----------



## Boulty (24 July 2021)

Not posted on here for a while but Horrids recent exploits include 5 seperate (dead) mice on the same day the other week, a live mouse released into the house just as world cup final went to penalties, leaving lots of little trails of body parts around the place (& then usually vomiting the next day as eating his catches doesn't tend to agree with him!) & today he vomitted up 2 (whole) baby birds.  Have also spotted him in Fuzzballs field from a distance so I think they've started plotting things together. (I think they're reviving Zeb & Gollums vet bill competition... I think Fuzzball is about to cost me / NFU vast sums of money & Horrid is coming to work with me to have bloods next week as unimpressed by how skinny he is atm / don't think the vomming up wildlife he eats is helping!)


----------



## Cloball (24 July 2021)

He's never tried bread or plastic so fair that I know of but he does tell me he's perpetually starving. 


Peregrine Falcon said:



			I'd say cat! One of ours loves plastic. I have to be careful not to leave any out
		
Click to expand...

Does look licked to death like a cat.


----------



## DirectorFury (24 July 2021)

Our vet recommended that we try a food toy/puzzle for boy cat as he bolts his food and is a little bit chubby. I duly went to pets at home and bought one.
He spent the first day ignoring it, and then this morning opted to just body slam it and knock over, spilling all the food it of it . Not quite the desired result!


----------



## smolmaus (24 July 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			Our vet recommended that we try a food toy/puzzle for boy cat as he bolts his food and is a little bit chubby. I duly went to pets at home and bought one.
He spent the first day ignoring it, and then this morning opted to just body slam it and knock over, spilling all the food it of it . Not quite the desired result!
		
Click to expand...

Work smarter, not harder 😂


----------



## DirectorFury (24 July 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Work smarter, not harder 😂
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t mind so much if he showed a modicum of intelligence at any other time, but most of the time it’s as though he’s only got half a brain cell! Even the vet commented “this ones a little bit stupid, isn’t it?” the first time he met him .


----------



## smolmaus (24 July 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			I wouldn’t mind so much if he showed a modicum of intelligence at any other time, but most of the time it’s as though he’s only got half a brain cell! Even the vet commented “this ones a little bit stupid, isn’t it?” the first time he met him .
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha oh poor kitty, that is so rude 😂 good to know you have an honest and straightforward vet though, thats something


----------



## Cloball (24 July 2021)

Our vet called our cat 'vigorous' 🤔
It was definitely the cat whodunnit I caught him munching through some wraps (wrapped in plastic) today. He can't just eat one he has to eat half of each 🤦 it's not like he doesn't eat me out of house and home anyway.


----------



## DirectorFury (25 July 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Hahaha oh poor kitty, that is so rude 😂 good to know you have an honest and straightforward vet though, thats something
		
Click to expand...

He had just rolled over and off the vets table thing, so it wasn’t an unjustified comment 😂. Luckily he’s too stupid to get up to much mischief, the Siamese is smarter than I am and she’s a totally different kettle of fish when it comes to causing chaos!


----------



## Cloball (25 July 2021)

Today's gift was a mouse head which he was merrily crunching on and what I think were two kidneys.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 July 2021)

Glad I don't have the only feline that indulges in plastic eating. 😅


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 July 2021)

Having woken me up the last 4 nights in a row, mostly from attacking my feet, I think he's practising new methods....


----------



## Rumtytum (30 July 2021)

With those markings you just have to forgive him everything 😀


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 July 2021)

He wanted a closer look at the little statue of himself.


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			With those markings you just have to forgive him everything 😀
		
Click to expand...

He could rip my head off,  looking like that!  What a cat 😍

PS loving the stray sock on the floor and a bridle hung on the door 😁
.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 July 2021)

ycbm said:



			He could rip my head off,  looking like that!  What a cat 😍

PS loving the stray sock on the floor and a bridle hung on the door 😁
.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he had a double-length tail because of that sock, I had to look again.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 July 2021)

Lillycat would like to report me as a terrible owner…






If you hunt birds you cross the line 🙈


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2021)

In the dark,  on the stairs.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (30 July 2021)

not really anything to do with this thread apart from being cat related but I can’t be bothered to set up a new thread.

Next door neighbours have gone away for a week and OH asked if they’d like us to pop in on the cat, feed etc. They said don’t worry, we’ve left loads of food and she’s a good hunter.

Is it just me or is this not on?! You can’t leave a cat to fend for itself for a week!! We don’t even leave Ted for a night without organising someone to come in and feed.  I know we Molly coddle Ted but this just doesn’t sit right with me.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 July 2021)

😱 a week! I’ve left mine with lots of food and water overnight but nothing more, definitely not on in my book!


----------



## Rumtytum (30 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			not really anything to do with this thread apart from being cat related but I can’t be bothered to set up a new thread.

Next door neighbours have gone away for a week and OH asked if they’d like us to pop in on the cat, feed etc. They said don’t worry, we’ve left loads of food and she’s a good hunter.

Is it just me or is this not on?! You can’t leave a cat to fend for itself for a week!! We don’t even leave Ted for a night without organising someone to come in and feed.  I know we Molly coddle Ted but this just doesn’t sit right with me.
		
Click to expand...

On that basis they could leave their cat for a fortnight or a month, just lob out a bigger pile of food!
No thought for if the cat gets sick or is injured….
No, it is not right.  In my view it is neglect.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (30 July 2021)

Ok good I was worried I was being a bit soft.

Their cat and Ted don’t get on so I am constantly keeping an eye on Ted’s cuts and scrapes to make sure none get infected. A cut could get really nasty in a week if no one is checking on her! Plus I just feel really sorry for her, she’s a friendly little thing and it must be quite confusing for her going from a busy house (they have two young children) to no human contact for a week.

They’ve been away loads recently and I’d always assumed they used a cattery or that I just missed people popping in on the cat. Never crossed my mind the poor thing was just neglected!

Hormones probably not helping but I feel so sad for her 😔


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			not really anything to do with this thread apart from being cat related but I can’t be bothered to set up a new thread.

Next door neighbours have gone away for a week and OH asked if they’d like us to pop in on the cat, feed etc. They said don’t worry, we’ve left loads of food and she’s a good hunter.

Is it just me or is this not on?! You can’t leave a cat to fend for itself for a week!! We don’t even leave Ted for a night without organising someone to come in and feed.  I know we Molly coddle Ted but this just doesn’t sit right with me.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that's not on!  What if it gets sick or hit by a car?


----------



## Meredith (30 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			not really anything to do with this thread apart from being cat related but I can’t be bothered to set up a new thread.

Next door neighbours have gone away for a week and OH asked if they’d like us to pop in on the cat, feed etc. They said don’t worry, we’ve left loads of food and she’s a good hunter.

Is it just me or is this not on?! You can’t leave a cat to fend for itself for a week!! We don’t even leave Ted for a night without organising someone to come in and feed.  I know we Molly coddle Ted but this just doesn’t sit right with me.
		
Click to expand...

Not neglect but
We went on holiday for a fortnight. Our cat was a country cat and wouldn’t tolerate being shut inside. We had a secure cat flap for her to get in. 
Friend was paid to check and feed cat twice daily.
As OH drove the car into our driveway on our return cat appeared from the boundary hedge and greeted us noisily.
On the ansaphone was a frantic message from friend. He had not seen cat at all and food had not been touched.
For the rest of her life friend would visit daily when we went away but rarely saw her.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 July 2021)

We've just come back from being away for 6 days. Our 2 were fed by neighbour. Tilly didn't shut up for ages, kept meowing on our return, Maisie was very pleased to see us. I couldn't imagine leaving ours to "fend" for themselves.


----------



## Cloball (31 July 2021)

Having seen Miles go from fine to near deaths door in a matter of hours I agree with the general consensus. I'm not sure he would appreciate the neighbour feeding him so my sister is cat sitting when we go away for 3 days. If I left a pile of food out he'd eat that straight away and then have none left. Although he is very good at persuading neighbours to feed him.


----------



## Rosemary28 (31 July 2021)

If we’re away for one night, we’ll pile up the dry food and leave plenty of water. We’d never leave them for more than one night without someone to check on them!


----------



## Rumtytum (31 July 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Lillycat would like to report me as a terrible owner…

View attachment 76693

View attachment 76694


If you hunt birds you cross the line 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Wish your pics had sound, I’d love to hear Lillycat vocalising her outrage 😂


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 July 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			Wish your pics had sound, I’d love to hear Lillycat vocalising her outrage 😂
		
Click to expand...

Haha she was very loud and angry 🙈.


----------



## fiwen30 (31 July 2021)

A week! That’s bloody awful. Ours wouldn’t tolerate a cattery, so we pay a pet sitter to come twice a day if we go away.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 August 2021)

A week, that's awful, I don't think mine would even cope with a cattery.... hence why we are having no UK holiday this year as my preferred cat sitter can't do it. 

Adding to the worst thing the cats done  the delightful stripey creature has an obsession with my feet, and again I woke up to him attacking them. Him and the well over 4kg ragdoll then decided to use the bed as a racetrack.... including launching onto my stomach.... more than once.... Today was the only day this week I could have a lie in....I then got woken again by OH hee hawing away to his stupid colleagues, shut up 😡


----------



## Keith_Beef (2 August 2021)

I got back home last night at about 18h after a week away.

Tabitha came around to see me for scratches and strokes. She has an official home a few houses along the street, so she's not going to suffer if I'm away for any length of time. 

I'm told that during my absence she came around a few times but when she only saw OH and daughter, she didn't hang around.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 August 2021)

Madam is most unimpressed the new stripey thing has taken her barrell as his spot....


----------



## Roxylola (2 August 2021)

Oh his face HP 🤣


----------



## Rumtytum (2 August 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Madam is most unimpressed the new stripey thing has taken her barrell as his spot....

View attachment 76870

Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 August 2021)

Don't you just love, when you've spent the day cleaning, just been doing the lounge. What do the cats do? Go and immediately walk all over the surfaces I've cleaned. Cheers, can't I just enjoy it being nice and clean for a bit...


----------



## Cloball (28 August 2021)

We had a new record last night, 3 rodents in the house in under 2 hours! Two were brought in in under half an hour and 2 were successfully rescued to outside (not under the fridge for later). You'd think we starved the furry psycho but no he simply cannot wait between his tea and his late night supper.
The cat flap will be fitted soon so the kitchen door will have to remain shut as I refuse to scrub entrails off the cream carpet anymore! (I mean really why did I buy a house with cream carpets!)

On the plus side he's stopped his stress grooming and has nearly grown all his butt hair back, the feliways have run out so my house no longer smells like feet and it feels like I haven't seen the vet in forever! (Manically touches wood) I will also never be late for work again as the furry alarm clock is well and truly set in its routine.


----------



## ycbm (28 August 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Madam is most unimpressed the new stripey thing has taken her barrell as his spot....

View attachment 76870

Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## ycbm (28 August 2021)

Cloball said:



			We had a new record last night, 3 rodents in the house in under 2 hours! Two were brought in in under half an hour and 2 were successfully rescued to outside (not under the fridge for later). You'd think we starved the furry psycho but no he simply cannot wait between his tea and his late night supper.
The cat flap will be fitted soon so the kitchen door will have to remain shut as I refuse to scrub entrails off the cream carpet anymore! (I mean really why did I buy a house with cream carpets!)

On the plus side he's stopped his stress grooming and has nearly grown all his butt hair back, the feliways have run out so my house no longer smells like feet and it feels like I haven't seen the vet in forever! (Manically touches wood) I will also never be late for work again as the furry alarm clock is well and truly set in its routine.
	View attachment 78541

Click to expand...

See how long the kitchen door lasts 😁


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 August 2021)

Why is it that when I wet mop the cat loves to have a stroll across the wet floors? Like why would you want to walk on a wet floor?


----------



## Rumtytum (28 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Why is it that when I wet mop the cat loves to have a stroll across the wet floors? Like why would you want to walk on a wet floor?
		
Click to expand...

Why???  Is a question often associated with cats 🤔😂


----------



## ycbm (28 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Why is it that when I wet mop the cat loves to have a stroll across the wet floors? Like why would you want to walk on a wet floor?
		
Click to expand...

Because it's cool? 

😎
.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 September 2021)

I know its shocking behavior but the below made me laugh, OH less so!


----------



## Shady (2 September 2021)

Oh dear.........so unlike a BSH

* Goes off sniggering quietly and thinking, there's always one....*
xxxxx


----------



## NinjaPony (2 September 2021)

My BSH is a rubbish climber and nervous of really high places so I’m very impressed yours got up there (and quite glad mine can’t). He is beautiful!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 September 2021)

PD has just set off at a brisk trot, racing across the room to come in for a smooch and cuddle after I've been at work all day. The moment was then somewhat spoilt by her proceeding to stand with a mitted paw with all her weight right in the centre of my boob 😫😫😫 she's a ragdoll so not exactly small, with a fairly sizable mitt!

The warning signs were there, she was clearly plotting in the photos - probably disapproving of me going back to work and leaving her alone! 






Just because the power stance is amusing me


----------



## ycbm (3 September 2021)

She's beautiful. There are only two pedigree breeds of cat I'd pay that kind of money for,  a Maine Coon or a Bengal. I'm too afraid they'd get nicked,  though. 
.


----------



## Cloball (4 September 2021)

There are mouse intestines everywhere the carpet, the bed sheets... The cat is no where to be seen. 

He's already panicked me this week thinking he's got another UTI. He's fine apparently but has lost weight. How I have no idea as he eats us out of house and home, supplements this with a never ending stream of rodents and is up to date with worming. 🤦🤦


----------



## Rumtytum (4 September 2021)

Cloball said:



			There are mouse intestines everywhere the carpet, the bed sheets... The cat is no where to be seen.

He's already panicked me this week thinking he's got another UTI. He's fine apparently but has lost weight. How I have no idea as he eats us out of house and home, supplements this with a never ending stream of rodents and is up to date with worming. 🤦🤦
		
Click to expand...

Hope he’s turned up by now.
I’d have said weight loss = worms but as he’s up to date that’s not the reason. Perhaps it’s just because he’s such a busy boy 🤞


----------



## Rumtytum (4 September 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I know its shocking behavior but the below made me laugh, OH less so!

View attachment 78772
View attachment 78773
View attachment 78774

Click to expand...

Hope you don’t mind me editing a photo, I couldn’t resist.  It’s sort of surreal 😀


----------



## asmp (4 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			She's beautiful. There are only two pedigree breeds of cat I'd pay that kind of money for,  a Maine Coon or a Bengal. I'm too afraid they'd get nicked,  though.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday I was looking on Petsreunited as my mum’s (bog standard) cat has gone missing and was surprised how many Bengals are missing.  I’m assuming that some of them have been stolen 😕


----------



## fiwen30 (4 September 2021)

asmp said:



			Yesterday I was looking on Petsreunited as my mum’s (bog standard) cat has gone missing and was surprised how many Bengals are missing.  I’m assuming that some of them have been stolen 😕
		
Click to expand...

Very sad. There’s no way I would allow an expensive pedigree cat to roam, for risk of theft. Even our bog standard moggies I prefer to keep indoors till the garden can be cat-enclosed, as have lost too many on the roads. Seeing missing cat posts is just so upsetting, and it’s so avoidable. We don’t let our dogs roam, so I’m not sure why we do with cats! I hope your mum’s cat turns up safe and well soon.


----------



## TwyfordM (5 September 2021)

This was many years ago as we sadly lost the Stinkerbelle at the age of 19, a couple of years back but she had some crackers 😂

She used to do the balance beam along the side of the bath while you were in it. Unfortunately, there always going to be the day she fell in - thankfully my mum was in the bath not me 🤣 head to toe in scratches, heard all this screaming. Soaked through cat comes flying out the bathroom.

She wasn’t the biggest fan of the neighbours spaniel, but they used to share the garden ok. He slowly got up his courage to come and sniff her, she turned around and launched at his face 🤦🏼‍♀️ Caught him on the nose so spaniel was running around the garden spurting blood everywhere. While Tink sat triumphant on the table admiring her handiwork.

She used to stick her paws in your cup of tea if you left it unattended too. 🙄

Still miss her ...


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (5 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			She's beautiful. There are only two pedigree breeds of cat I'd pay that kind of money for,  a Maine Coon or a Bengal. I'm too afraid they'd get nicked,  though.
.
		
Click to expand...

And Teddy is a mix of both! Plus a third breed which is unknown. My cat before him was a maine coon mix but not sure what with and he was beautiful but the complete opposite of the breed standard friendly. So I think he was maybe mixed with a piranha or a shark or something equally human hating.

but Teddy lives up to the friendly stereotype. I’ve woken up many a time to him suckling my earlobe which is perhaps a step too far…


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (5 September 2021)

asmp said:



			Yesterday I was looking on Petsreunited as my mum’s (bog standard) cat has gone missing and was surprised how many Bengals are missing.  I’m assuming that some of them have been stolen 😕
		
Click to expand...

A local breeder of bengals often has their kittens for sale at £2k each so yes, I would assume stolen 😢

eta: hope your mums cat is found soon!!! If you are on Facebook have you tried the local fb groups?


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (5 September 2021)

Teddy is on house arrest for the next couple of weeks due to us moving and I went to the toilet during the night to be hit by very strong urine smell. Was just working myself up into a frenzy at OH and his useless aim when I happened to look in the bath tub where the baby bath tub was filled with wee. Then in strolled Teddy looking pleased. at least it was on something easy to clean I guess.

Was also upstairs when I heard him do his “I’m in pain/stuck/scared” meow so rushed downstairs and he was sitting on the windowsill looking into the garden watching OH and Mabel play with her ball 🥺 he loves chasing the ball with Mabel. Broke my heart. But for his own good and hopefully the next 2 weeks will go quick for him and he can get out there and meet all the new cats for him to bully.


----------



## Bernster (6 September 2021)

I was so worried about our house move. Kept cat in for 4 weeks in the end, the last few days she was clearly ready to go out.  Went fine in the end but we did take it slowly and carefully.

She’s now become a prolific mouse hunter though - the joys of living in the countryside 😫. Researching ways to try and limit it (other than keeping her in which I don’t really want to do as she would be miserable), with limited success so far 😖


----------



## Gloi (6 September 2021)

Sadly I've had to say goodbye to my cat recently 😢
I'm still finding fluff everywhere though.
I keep thinking every noise in the house is her , realising it isn't, then wondering what on earth is  making the noise.


----------



## Rumtytum (6 September 2021)

Gloi said:



			Sadly I've had to say goodbye to my cat recently 😢
I'm still finding fluff everywhere though.
I keep thinking every noise in the house is her , realising it isn't, then wondering what on earth is  making the noise.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry Gloi.  They leave a huge gap in your house and in your heart. Hi


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 September 2021)

I think mine is a bit broken, how do you suppose I fix it? 😨 I think they've put the top half on the wrong way round....


----------



## Michen (7 September 2021)

fiwen30 said:



			Very sad. There’s no way I would allow an expensive pedigree cat to roam, for risk of theft. Even our bog standard moggies I prefer to keep indoors till the garden can be cat-enclosed, as have lost too many on the roads. Seeing missing cat posts is just so upsetting, and it’s so avoidable. We don’t let our dogs roam, so I’m not sure why we do with cats! I hope your mum’s cat turns up safe and well soon.
		
Click to expand...

Cats are completely different to dogs, incredibly independent and it’s not like they get taken on structured walks or training.  My cat would be thoroughly miserable if he was contained, he absolutely loves his freedom. I wouldn’t have a cat if I couldn’t have it free range.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 September 2021)

Michen said:



			Cats are completely different to dogs, incredibly independent and it’s not like they get taken on structured walks or training.  My cat would be thoroughly miserable if he was contained, he absolutely loves his freedom. I wouldn’t have a cat if I couldn’t have it free range.
		
Click to expand...

I’m exactly the same (or I at least give the cat the option to choose. My first cat when he was older couldn’t think of anything worse than leaving his sofa spot and going outside for anything other than going to the toilet).

I’m counting down the sleeps until Teddy can be released. I sat in the garden sunbathing yesterday and everytime I looked back at the house he was at a window staring at me. The guilt.


----------



## Gloi (8 September 2021)

I posted that I recently had my cat PTS 😢.
Last night it was hot and I had the bedroom windows open. I got seriously freaked when I was woken in the night by a cat jumping on my bed.
It was the cat from over the road checking out my house. 😄


----------



## ycbm (8 September 2021)

Michen said:



			Cats are completely different to dogs, incredibly independent and it’s not like they get taken on structured walks or training.  My cat would be thoroughly miserable if he was contained, he absolutely loves his freedom. I wouldn’t have a cat if I couldn’t have it free range.
		
Click to expand...


I completely agree,  but I have had two who wanted to be house cats.  The female was eventually persuaded to leave to house instead of using a litter tray,  so she stayed.  The male I had a few years back would not go outside and was terrified of the outdoors.  We rehomed him to some friends who wanted an indoor only cat and everyone involved was ecstatic about it.  

I don't know how you find "the right cat" for indoor living,  but for the right cat,  it's fine. 

Though my vet tells me that when he was at college the lecturer on diabetes said there was no diabetes in cats so that's why the breed was not covered.  Now,  diabetes in cats is common,  which says a great deal about how cats are now being kept and fed.  
.


----------



## Michen (8 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			I completely agree,  but I have had two who wanted to be house cats.  The female was eventually persuaded to leave to house instead of using a litter tray,  so she stayed.  The male I had a few years back would not go outside and was terrified of the outdoors.  We rehomed him to some friends who wanted an indoor only cat and everyone involved was ecstatic about it. 

I don't know how you find "the right cat" for indoor living,  but for the right cat,  it's fine.

Though my vet tells me that when he was at college the lecturer on diabetes said there was no diabetes in cats so that's why the breed was not covered.  Now,  diabetes in cats is common,  which says a great deal about how cats are now being kept and fed. 
.
		
Click to expand...

I know there are cats who genuinely want to be indoors all the time and thats great, but I think it's cruel to keep a cat indoors that may be happier free range just because it's expensive.


----------



## ycbm (8 September 2021)

Michen said:



			I know there are cats who genuinely want to be indoors all the time and thats great, but I think it's cruel to keep a cat indoors that may be happier free range just because it's expensive.
		
Click to expand...


In think for must people,  especially those who live near busy roads,  it's because they are afraid of them being killed or possibly taken as breeding machines, though that’s more young dogs. 

I've had one killed on a tiny country road where there are no more than 20 cars an hour on average,  and only 1 or 2 after dark.  
.


----------



## Pippity (8 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			In think for must people,  especially those who live near busy roads,  it's because they are afraid of them being killed or possibly taken as breeding machines, though that’s more young dogs.

I've had one killed on a tiny country road where there are no more than 20 cars an hour on average,  and only 1 or 2 after dark. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Of my three outdoor cats:
1- Poisoned and died (age 1)
2- Shot and died (age 5)
3- Shot but survived, hit by a car but survived, finally died of kidney failure at 18.

My current cat is indoor-only because she's deaf, so I don't have the dilemma of happiness vs. risk. I suspect that, when Poppy goes, I'll adopt another with medical reason for staying indoors, just so I can carry on avoiding the dilemma.


----------



## Michen (8 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			In think for must people,  especially those who live near busy roads,  it's because they are afraid of them being killed or possibly taken as breeding machines, though that’s more young dogs.

I've had one killed on a tiny country road where there are no more than 20 cars an hour on average,  and only 1 or 2 after dark. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Then I guess people need to question whether they should have a cat on a very busy road if they feel too uncomfortable with the risk to let it out, unless it's a definite indoor cat.

Though I completely agree, can happen anywhere/any time. I live on a quiet road and have seen a couple that have been hit. But ultimatly I feel the risk is worth it for my cat to be an extremely happy cat- I'd rather he had 5 great years than 10 cooped up inside or in a garden.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (8 September 2021)

I've tried to encourage mine to go outdoors but he's always at the door 5 minutes later. He's fine with sunning on the balcony, or being in the garden while I'm watering plants, but he has very little ambition to explore further. So he's an indoor cat.

I do think many are overweight and not fed properly. Mine is a smaller lean cat and the vet always comments that he's the perfect weight. The neighbors primarily outdoor cat is the most obese cat I've ever seen in my life. I don't know if it goes around collecting food (doubt it, people don't really so that here) or she feeds it far too much. I thought it was going to die last year when it was hot out and I found it laying under one of my trees. 

A fellow livery thinks the yard cats are thin, but in reality, they're all perfect in their weight. Healthy, trim, active, and content. So people's ideas on weight is a bit distorted (sort of like with horses too).


----------



## Cloball (8 September 2021)

M is much happier being out he likes to go on adventures and bring back prizes he has also been seen to dunk his head in the stream. Nearly all of the indoor only cats I know display some stress related behaviours. I appreciate M also does but he has been so much better now he's settled and free.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (8 September 2021)

I forgot to mention that it would seem that life is a bit more "exciting" with an outdoor cat. No prizes here aside from the odd insect. He did, however, get a mouse that came in through the garage at our last house. He sat by that door leading to the garage every evening for a few days, eventually one came in and he was ready! Never saw another mouse there again 😅 it was a bloody ordeal, but effective.


Our neighbors cat also caught mice frequently (a field was directly behind us - perfect hunting) and it amazed me how he would just eat the whole thing from head to tail in a few seconds.


----------



## Keith_Beef (8 September 2021)

Last night Tabitha was sitting in the garden staring intently at a small concrete slab where a downpipe from the gutter goes into a drain. I crouched down next to her to see what she was waiting for. After two or three minutes a dry leaf near the hole was pulled down into the drain.

I thought it might be a toad, because I disturbed one a couple of years ago hiding in a pile of dead, dried leaves behind the bins, but the two of us (Tabitha and I) waited patiently for another two or three minutes and a little, pointy grey snout poked up, sniffed the air and went back down. It looked slightly too big to be a mouse, maybe a shrew. I've just been reading about the common shrew, and it seems that cats don't like the smell of them.


----------



## Rosemary28 (8 September 2021)

We’ve had plasterers in, and today we’ve got carpet fitters. The cats have spent two days shut in our bedroom (not all day, only whilst workmen were here!) so this morning, Ida went and sat on the window in the back bedroom before I could shut them in. The problem is, the back bedroom is full of all the furniture from downstairs, so I couldn’t get to her to move her! 

She did move eventually but she was not impressed.


----------



## millikins (8 September 2021)

The cat did nothing wrong here but still caused mayhem. I lost my daughter's kitten in the cavity walling, I was having the downstairs bathroom done and all the pipework was exposed. Daughter had strict instructions to keep the door closed, it was me who forgot. Dropped her at school, came home, no kitten. Searched the house then heard her mewing piteously from inside the wall. I spent all day trying to tempt her out with no success, and had to own up to small, furious daughter.
Eventually I rang the RSPCA who said I had a total of 8 hours before she'd be dehydrated, we were on 6 with no movement from the kitten back to the hole she went in. So I had to borrow a cold chisel and knock a hole in the kitchen wall at the point the mewing was coming from releasing one dusty, hungry kitten but otherwise none the worse for her adventure.


----------



## smolmaus (8 September 2021)

Keith_Beef said:



			Last night Tabitha was sitting in the garden staring intently at a small concrete slab where a downpipe from the gutter goes into a drain. I crouched down next to her to see what she was waiting for. After two or three minutes a dry leaf near the hole was pulled down into the drain.

I thought it might be a toad, because I disturbed one a couple of years ago hiding in a pile of dead, dried leaves behind the bins, but the two of us (Tabitha and I) waited patiently for another two or three minutes and a little, pointy grey snout poked up, sniffed the air and went back down. It looked slightly too big to be a mouse, maybe a shrew. I've just been reading about the common shrew, and it seems that cats don't like the smell of them.
		
Click to expand...

Our past cat Callie's most infamous behaviour was bringing back shrews from the field and only eating the tasty bits (the ears, it seems), but still opening the whole thing up so the children got a lovely anatomy lesson.


----------



## Shady (8 September 2021)

Just thought all of you would like to see my bathroom door frame!
I've not posted before as I have so many 'worst things the cat's done ' that i'd be taking over the thread and actually I like reading other peoples tales of mangled mice in the bed sheets and so on ...makes a nice change that it's not always me thinking OMFG what you broken now, or puked on , or torn apart, or brought home proudly.....
Hope you can see this  xx


----------



## Gloi (8 September 2021)

millikins said:



			The cat did nothing wrong here but still caused mayhem. I lost my daughter's kitten in the cavity walling, I was having the downstairs bathroom done and all the pipework was exposed. Daughter had strict instructions to keep the door closed, it was me who forgot. Dropped her at school, came home, no kitten. Searched the house then heard her mewing piteously from inside the wall. I spent all day trying to tempt her out with no success, and had to own up to small, furious daughter.
Eventually I rang the RSPCA who said I had a total of 8 hours before she'd be dehydrated, we were on 6 with no movement from the kitten back to the hole she went in. So I had to borrow a cold chisel and knock a hole in the kitchen wall at the point the mewing was coming from releasing one dusty, hungry kitten but otherwise none the worse for her adventure.
		
Click to expand...

Poor wee thing. Glad you got her out safely.


----------



## millikins (8 September 2021)

Gloi said:



			Poor wee thing. Glad you got her out safely.
		
Click to expand...

She was none the worse Gloi  But you have to ask "WHY?" What was the appeal of a hole in a wall?


----------



## Cloball (8 September 2021)

OH has started narrating the cats side of the conversation when he's (the cat ... Most of the time) shouting to be fed.... I think he may have cracked 🤣🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 September 2021)

Tonight weve had Stripey S**t and Penny Dreadful vs the fly.

I managed a video of the events, below is a screenshot of SS. 

Do you think:

A) SS caught the fly
B) Completed missed the fly, and instead disappeared behind the cupboard?




B is the correct answer! PD has also demonstrated what seems to be a classic trait of the ragdoll breed, the ability to lose focus really easily! 

We also had SS launch across the bed after the fly, spooking PD who took off

The fly, 20 minutes later, remains at large and is buzzing really annoyingly. 

OH says they will get it eventually, why do I forsee a huge crash or commotion at 2am or similar time?! They're indoor cats so I can't leave the windows open for it to fly out!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 September 2021)

Spectacularly displaying the lack of concentration, being a lamp was more interesting than the fly at this point! She's usually quite good at catching them so by this point, knowing exactly what's likely to happen in the middle of the night, I was holding a rearing SS, to try and let her get on with disposal as he was somewhat useless, and she goes and does this!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 September 2021)

That is brilliant!🤣😹🤣


----------



## ycbm (10 September 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Spectacularly displaying the lack of concentration, being a lamp was more interesting than the fly at this point! She's usually quite good at catching them so by this point, knowing exactly what's likely to happen in the middle of the night, I was holding a rearing SS, to try and let her get on with disposal as he was somewhat useless, and she goes and does this!!

View attachment 79252

Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## ycbm (10 September 2021)

millikins said:



			The cat did nothing wrong here but still caused mayhem. I lost my daughter's kitten in the cavity walling, I was having the downstairs bathroom done and all the pipework was exposed. Daughter had strict instructions to keep the door closed, it was me who forgot. Dropped her at school, came home, no kitten. Searched the house then heard her mewing piteously from inside the wall. I spent all day trying to tempt her out with no success, and had to own up to small, furious daughter.
Eventually I rang the RSPCA who said I had a total of 8 hours before she'd be dehydrated, we were on 6 with no movement from the kitten back to the hole she went in. So I had to borrow a cold chisel and knock a hole in the kitchen wall at the point the mewing was coming from releasing one dusty, hungry kitten but otherwise none the worse for her adventure.
		
Click to expand...

OMG! 😲😖


----------



## Gloi (10 September 2021)

millikins said:



			She was none the worse Gloi  But you have to ask "WHY?" What was the appeal of a hole in a wall?
		
Click to expand...

My kitten went behind the washer and then managed to get in a gap behind the kitchen cabinets the first day I got her. Took ages to discover where she'd got to.


----------



## Pippity (10 September 2021)

Gloi said:



			My kitten went behind the washer and then managed to get in a gap behind the kitchen cabinets the first day I got her. Took ages to discover where she'd got to.
		
Click to expand...

My built-in fridge had a little shelf underneath with a hole in it, leading under the kitchen cabinets, behind the kickboards. On the second day I had her, my cat disappeared in there. I couldn't leave the fridge open and wait for her to come out in her own time, so ended up dismantling the kickboards to get her out. The hole is now blocked off, because she still loves to crawl in there whenever the fridge door is open.


----------



## Gloi (10 September 2021)

Pippity said:



			My built-in fridge had a little shelf underneath with a hole in it, leading under the kitchen cabinets, behind the kickboards. On the second day I had her, my cat disappeared in there. I couldn't leave the fridge open and wait for her to come out in her own time, so ended up dismantling the kickboards to get her out. The hole is now blocked off, because she still loves to crawl in there whenever the fridge door is open.
		
Click to expand...

They always find the most awkward places to hide 🙂


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 September 2021)

We released Ted a few days early as he was really fed up. Hops over the garden fence and OH runs upstairs to watch him from the bedroom window. Calls me up after 5 mins.

Ted was on next doors garage roof with a pigeon in his mouth.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (20 September 2021)

One blissful week of Teddy not bringing anything dead into the house.

in the last 24 hours we’ve had 3 mice and…a live bat.

that’s the second bat he’s caught. I’d be impressed if I wasn’t so annoyed.


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			We released Ted a few days early as he was really fed up. Hops over the garden fence and OH runs upstairs to watch him from the bedroom window. Calls me up after 5 mins.

Ted was on next doors garage roof with a pigeon in his mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Good old Ted 🤣  🐦


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			One blissful week of Teddy not bringing anything dead into the house.

in the last 24 hours we’ve had 3 mice and…a live bat.

that’s the second bat he’s caught. I’d be impressed if I wasn’t so annoyed.
		
Click to expand...


At least it was still alive.  Bad old Ted 😬  
.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (20 September 2021)

A live bat! 😱 I'm so glad my cat is an indoor/catio cat, I genuinely couldn't cope with birds or bats being brought in. I'm terrified of birds even the tiny cute ones 😂 Luckily the most mine manages to catch is a spider and she makes a big ordeal out of that, it normally involves stalking it for a while before gently tapping it with her paw for ages till falls off the wall then more gentle paw tapping before launching herself on top of it then watching as runs off while trying and failing to bash it with a paw and starting the whole process all over again.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (21 September 2021)

He is a very impressive hunter. He’s no fun to do the laser pen wirh because he actually hunts it. He just sits patiently until you get bored and then pounces. None of the frantic running around the room. What a spoil sport.


----------



## Gloi (21 September 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			One blissful week of Teddy not bringing anything dead into the house.

in the last 24 hours we’ve had 3 mice and…a live bat.

that’s the second bat he’s caught. I’d be impressed if I wasn’t so annoyed.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god mine fetched a bat in once. I was asleep and woke up to a commotion and it was the cat chasing the bat round my bedroom and crying pitiously because she couldn't catch it. I put the cat out of the room and managed to get the bat into a towel and put it out of the window to fly away.


----------



## smolmaus (21 September 2021)

The most Marnie is allowed to hunt is a daddy long legs but she really makes the most of it. I thought the other night we were going to have her swinging from the light fitting trying to get one and she nearly brought the mantlepiece mirror down on herself 🙃 Just confirms she is meant to be a house cat tbh, I know it would take MAXIMUM 15 minutes of being outside for her to fall down a drain or off a roof. Thick as pig's proverbial. 

Though that isn't the worst thing she has done this week. Took a chunk out of her father's hand yesterday when he tried to lift her out of the conservatory and she was in the middle of inspecting a milk carton she had pulled out of the recycling. She was too focused on investigating the label (concerned about welfare standards maybe?) and got spooked when he lifted her. At least it was only his hand, I still have the scar on my face from when I interrupted her inspection of the kitchen sink.


----------



## MarvelVillis (22 September 2021)

A couple of weeks ago, I smelt a funny smell coming from downstairs and couldn't work out what it was. Went into the kitchen, and the cat had somehow managed to turn the electric hob on (one of those that you have to press down and twist to turn on). The funny smell must have been burnt flesh as he stupidly stood on the hob and burnt his pads on one paw! £60 vet trip later... luckily his foot is much better now and he's no longer limping. We've learnt our lesson now and always turn the hob off at the switch. Don't think he's learnt his lesson though, I regularly walk in the kitchen to find him sat on the hob!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 September 2021)

My cat did that once. He's never one for walking on things in the kitchen but for whatever reason he decided to this time and I heard a little sizzle as his paws touched the hot surface. He was fine, ultimately. Never tried it again.


----------



## ycbm (22 September 2021)

Little devil has spiked my legs through my jeans and now won't stop spiking my fingers as I'm trying to use my tablet!   He's a live wire all right, the pest 😈


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 September 2021)

Had left the washing up until later as was in the middle of watching something 

I had a massive commotion from the kitchen and a huge crash

I marched into the kitchen to find a spooked SS and a plate, bowl and tray on the floor. I then looked across the kitchen and saw another bowl by their toilet 

SS had obviously tried to get onto the unit, via the bin and had pulled down the tray, on which was all the plates and bowls

Fortunately they didn't break as they're part of a cat design set my mum got me when we moved out, and I think it's now discontinued, and I really like the set

I'd like to think it will put SS off the unit as he was relatively meek and cowed after, especially as he also got a telling off from me. Unfortunately I don't think it will!


----------



## asmp (26 September 2021)

The usual - stood in cat sick on getting out of bed.  Knew she’d thrown up somewhere but it was dark and as we’re sleeping in the spare room due to decorating, I didn’t have a light on my side.  Did have to wake the husband up then so I could see so he wasn‘t happy either.

Someone remind me why we have cats……


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 September 2021)

Madam was absolutely fuming at OH making me go into the kitchen Saturday evening and retrieve her from her counter surfing.... (story continued below photo)




As you can see from her frowning, scowling face, there was serious plotting going on....

Yesterday morning she woke him up bashing the metal blinds against the window,  but there was more to come....

He's just text me (I'm at work) to inform me that he's just caught her, on the counter, chomping up his turkey mince which he'd cooked up and was cooling on the counter 😂😂😂😂😂😂 I nearly laughed out loud in the office 🤣

Disappointingly, she only got one mouthful but sped up as he raced towards her!


----------



## Pippity (29 September 2021)

Poppy went to the vet today for a lumpectomy under general anaesthetic.

Only, they couldn't find an anaesthetic strong enough. I got an apologetic phone call saying, "We've given her everything and she's still wide awake and fighting."

So she's booked in for a second attempt in a few weeks, and I'm to give her gabapentin in the 24 hours before, in the hope it'll relax her enough for the general anaesthetic to actually work.

God, I miss having a normal cat.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 October 2021)

Kasper has just come in my bedroom and put a rather large and slightly soggy spider on my bed. It has very sensibly scuttled away. The cat is very, very pleased with himself.


----------



## Cloball (6 October 2021)

M bought me two birthday presents, delightful you might say! What a clever puss. Not sure I wanted one and a half mice in the middle of my cards against humanities game though. I think he was showing off for my friends.

I'm trying to work from home this week and trying to save rodents is not really helping. Me chasing the cat chasing the mouse round the kitchen is a funny image though. He's so pleased with himself.


----------



## Rumtytum (6 October 2021)

Cloball said:



			M bought me two birthday presents, delightful you might say! What a clever puss. Not sure I wanted one and a half mice in the middle of my cards against humanities game though. I think he was showing off for my friends.

I'm trying to work from home this week and trying to save rodents is not really helping. Me chasing the cat chasing the mouse round the kitchen is a funny image though. He's so pleased with himself.
	View attachment 80580

Click to expand...

😂😂😂 looks like he’s telling you  “and it’s not over yet….”
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cloball (6 October 2021)

@Rumtytum you're probably right, I've sent OH out with a spare to clear the rodent massacre that is my patio currently. Is it winter yet🤣?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 October 2021)

Cloball said:



@Rumtytum you're probably right, I've sent OH out with a spare to clear the rodent massacre that is my patio currently. Is it winter yet🤣?
		
Click to expand...

We have the same birthday!  Unfortunately I didn't get any kitty-presents ☹️


----------



## ycbm (6 October 2021)

Cloball said:



			M bought me two birthday presents, delightful you might say! What a clever puss. Not sure I wanted one and a half mice in the middle of my cards against humanities game though. I think he was showing off for my friends.

I'm trying to work from home this week and trying to save rodents is not really helping. Me chasing the cat chasing the mouse round the kitchen is a funny image though. He's so pleased with himself.
	View attachment 80580

Click to expand...





BeckyFlowers said:



			We have the same birthday!  Unfortunately I didn't get any kitty-presents ☹️
		
Click to expand...


Happy birthdays!  BF I can send you today's dead swallow that I just found in the catflap tunnel while trying to teach Pickle how to use it if you like?  
.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			Happy birthdays!  BF I can send you today's dead swallow that I just found in the catflap tunnel while trying to teach Pickle how to use it if you like? 
.
		
Click to expand...

Haha thanks, maybe stick a big pink bow on it first 😂


----------



## Rumtytum (6 October 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			We have the same birthday!  Unfortunately I didn't get any kitty-presents ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday BF! And just be careful what you wish for 😂


----------



## Cloball (6 October 2021)

Happy birthday 🥳
I could just send you my cat, pretty sure he has a death wish as he tried to eat half a garlic naan.


BeckyFlowers said:



			We have the same birthday!  Unfortunately I didn't get any kitty-presents ☹️
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 October 2021)

Cloball said:



			Happy birthday 🥳
I could just send you my cat, pretty sure he has a death wish as he tried to eat half a garlic naan.
		
Click to expand...

Happy birthday to you too, garlic naan-cat would be gratefully received, he sounds like my kinda kitteh 😍


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 October 2021)

PD is rather dismissive of OH, as he likes to get after her and take the p out of her.

He did this to her yesterday, as found it amusing (the cushion is very light!)






This warranted plotting, there was no way he was getting away with this! I went to the yard after work, so of course he was "starving" 🙄 the door knocked just as he sat down to eat. He sat down after this, a couple of minutes into eating, PD clambered onto the dvd rack, next to the sofa. In the process, she knocked his water bottle, which had the lid off, and had water in, onto the floor, so he had to get up again to sponge it up 😂

Of course, she ensured he did the job properly! (He's to the left of the picture I've cropped him out!)


----------



## smolmaus (6 October 2021)

Justice has been served 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 October 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Justice has been served 😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes 🤣🤣🤣 it's the way she ensured she sat and loomed over him as he cleared up that got me 😂

Apparently she turned the tap on earlier (must have knocked it) she's really after him 🤣


----------



## smolmaus (6 October 2021)

Absolutely no mercy!! Good for her 😂

Marnie cat knows that nudging a water glass towards the edge of the table is guaranteed to get our attention but shes not yet gone so far as to actually push it off (because we give in).


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 October 2021)

A follow on from post 757 of this thread....

OH had cooked up a fresh batch of turkey mince in tomato sauce, put them into bowls and left them to cool, with cling film on.....

He was upstairs. Pd arrived with er shall we say evidence on her white chin and bib. Rather like a child that's been caught in the sweetie jar... "she's been at my food"

Went downstairs, yep she'd been at his food, notice she was kind enough to leave him the rice 🤣🤣🤣

Apparently it contained chopped tomatoes, passata, peppers and chilli powder....


----------



## Cloball (10 October 2021)

Spent a night away from the boy(OH and cat) and come back to a very sad looking kitty who'd got into another fight and cut his face 🤦


----------



## ycbm (10 October 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			A follow on from post 757 of this thread....

OH had cooked up a fresh batch of turkey mince in tomato sauce, put them into bowls and left them to cool, with cling film on.....

He was upstairs. Pd arrived with er shall we say evidence on her white chin and bib. Rather like a child that's been caught in the sweetie jar... "she's been at my food"

Went downstairs, yep she'd been at his food, notice she was kind enough to leave him the rice 🤣🤣🤣

Apparently it contained chopped tomatoes, passata, peppers and chilli powder....

View attachment 80851
View attachment 80852
View attachment 80853
View attachment 80854

Click to expand...


🤣

We had a one legged turkey for Christmas once.  We lock it away to defrost it since then.  
.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			🤣

We had a one legged turkey for Christmas once.  We lock it away to defrost it since then. 
.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Rumtytum (10 October 2021)

Cloball said:



			Spent a night away from the boy(OH and cat) and come back to a very sad looking kitty who'd got into another fight and cut his face 🤦
		
Click to expand...

🙁🙁🙁


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 November 2021)

Stripey S*** got at my secret santa parcel this morning...


----------



## Cloball (17 November 2021)

Trod on some surprise liver and intestine on the kitchen floor and smooshed it 😱🤮. Thought all the wee rodents would be hard to come by this time of year.


----------



## SEL (17 November 2021)

We've just found mine on the kitchen worktop licking the bottle of cooking oil. Now wondering whether she's been sharing her saliva regularly 🙄


----------



## Bob notacob (18 November 2021)

Currently battling with an invasion from Roland Rat , Ive gotta get a cat , She who walks with paws of silent death (aka the cat next door) has been a bit remiss in her patrolling. Two boxes of porridge oats gone . plus a few other items nibbled (and now binned) Have set an inhumane rat trap rather than poison as I dont want Swwwposd  to eat poisoned rats .


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 November 2021)

We got back from Canada on Sunday, around 10h00.

Tabitha came to see me last night at 20h00... She waited four days before coming to see me.

I was beginning to wonder if her official family had moved.


----------



## ycbm (18 November 2021)

Cloball said:



			Trod on some surprise liver and intestine on the kitchen floor and smooshed it 😱🤮. Thought all the wee rodents would be hard to come by this time of year.
		
Click to expand...


Is always such a had choice between trading in that,  sick or poop, isn't it?  🤣
.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 November 2021)

My, now much missed, little Marmalade cat scaled a vertical wall, up onto the roof and through a velux window into the bedroom of our lovely neighbours cottage.  They were at home but did not hear or see the cat, who made her way into the kitchen and removed a cooked sausage from their breakfast plates !

It has to be said the smells that sometimes come from their kitchen are very tempting and the cat must have thought the same !!


----------



## SEL (18 November 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			My, now much missed, little Marmalade cat scaled a vertical wall, up onto the roof and through a velux window into the bedroom of our lovely neighbours cottage.  They were at home but did not hear or see the cat, who made her way into the kitchen and removed a cooked sausage from their breakfast plates !

It has to be said the smells that sometimes come from their kitchen are very tempting and the cat must have thought the same !!
		
Click to expand...

When I lived in Birmingham my neighbours had twin boys. Their enormous, fluffy ginger cat started jumping onto my flat roof single story extension, then jumped onto the teeny, tiny windowsill of my spare room before squeezing through the small gap at the top of the window for a snooze on my spare bed.

He'd then have to come and find me to let him out for his tea. He didn't like babies.


----------



## SillySally (18 November 2021)

Constantly bring mice in and let them roam free around the house. We rescue as many as possible, but they tend to hide behind and under things. Horrible thing!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (18 November 2021)

Not cat but dog entry today.

Florence (the human baby) has a penchant for being perfectly silent and happy until the minute my dinner plate hits the table. However, clearly the stars aligned and the odds are in my favour today as I sit down to eat and she chirps happily away.

AND THEN. 

the dreaded sound of a dog being sick. Mabel sitting proudly next to two huge piles of sick.

Just put my luke warm dinner back in the microwave 🙃


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 November 2021)

Terrific, fresh from destroying my wrapped secret santa, SS has learnt he can get onto the wardrobe and is difficult to get down from there....

The Christmas tree is not going up any time soon, as I'm a Grinch, but when it does I sense it stands no chance 🤣


----------



## Rumtytum (22 November 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Terrific, fresh from destroying my wrapped secret santa, SS has learnt he can get onto the wardrobe and is difficult to get down from there....

The Christmas tree is not going up any time soon, as I'm a Grinch, but when it does I sense it stands no chance 🤣

View attachment 83058
View attachment 83059

Click to expand...

Looking forward to pics of your Christmas tree


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 November 2021)

Well we have had a follow up to the above this morning..
We were eating breakfast this morning. There was a massive crash. "What was that" said OH. That'll be the trophies, from the top of the wardrobe, I replied.

Went up 5 minutes later, yes of course the trophies and various other items from the top of the wardrobe were scattered on the floor...

However I then couldn't find ss.

Guess where ss was....

Yep, stuck behind the wardrobe, I could see an arm resting against the wall, the gap at the side was too narrow for him to get out.... he must have got spooked by the falling items and fallen down... even before I saw the arm, I just knew what had happened 

We've just had to shuffle the heavy wardrobe to one side, trying hard not to rip parts off, to create a gap wide enough for me to then scruff ss and haul him out 🙄

I'd like to think that'll scare him away from the wardrobe, but I doubt it. He's lucky I have a rare day working at home or he'd have been there all day!


----------



## nellietinker (22 November 2021)

The Feral Farm Feline who is no longer Feral or employed on the farm as it is living 1/2 a mile away at home is teaching the youngest canine - kelpie, hunteraway collie cross to hunt mice by very kindly bringing them into the kitchen and letting them go - cat chucks mouse at dog, dog pats mouse back to cat. I go into the kitchen cat and dog look at me and mouse scoots under fridge or behind rayburn! Disgruntled cat goes out looking for another mouse and dog returns to lie in front of woodburner!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 November 2021)

Shadow decided to chew through the wire for the outdoor xmas tree lights that come through our bedroom window. They took ages to arrange last year so couldn't be bothered to faff again so left them up. A good warning though-we'll have to think carefully where we put indoor lights (if any) this year.


----------



## Shady (23 November 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Shadow decided to chew through the wire for the outdoor xmas tree lights that come through our bedroom window. They took ages to arrange last year so couldn't be bothered to faff again so left them up. A good warning though-we'll have to think carefully where we put indoor lights (if any) this year.
		
Click to expand...


So naughty !
I had a Burmese that chewed through every single lead she could find including my stepfathers electric organ leads when I had to do a stop gap stay between moving. I don't know how she didn't fry herself. In desperation mum coated all the wires and leads in the house with washing up liquid, which actually worked perfectly, but also went brown , sticky and quite disgusting over time. I found an old lamp the other day and it still had tiny traces on the lead 30 odd years later.  They made me think of her and laugh at how naughty she was.
Yours has probably started teething properly now and some cats do act like dogs...and some are just a pita xx


----------



## Shady (23 November 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Terrific, fresh from destroying my wrapped secret santa, SS has learnt he can get onto the wardrobe and is difficult to get down from there....

The Christmas tree is not going up any time soon, as I'm a Grinch, but when it does I sense it stands no chance 🤣

View attachment 83058
View attachment 83059

Click to expand...

Oh noooo. 
I really hope you don't blame me for how ' interesting ' he is !
He's loooking absolutely gorgeous by the way xxx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 November 2021)

Shady said:



			Oh noooo. 
I really hope you don't blame me for how ' interesting ' he is !
He's loooking absolutely gorgeous by the way xxx
		
Click to expand...

Ah no, I like interesting cats they are funny, I like a cat to have character 🤣 he is very lucky I wasn't alone yesterday, as no way would I have had the strength to move the wardrobe alone. Had I needed to remove all it's contents, SS would have become the Christmas Dinner 🤣

Thanks re how he's looking, how much bigger do they generally get? He's much admired by people I work with.

I hasten to add, fortunately I have lots of horse rugs so I've used them to barricade off the top of the wardrobe!


----------



## Shady (23 November 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ah no, I like interesting cats they are funny, I like a cat to have character 🤣 he is very lucky I wasn't alone yesterday, as no way would I have had the strength to move the wardrobe alone. Had I needed to remove all it's contents, SS would have become the Christmas Dinner 🤣

Thanks re how he's looking, how much bigger do they generally get? He's much admired by people I work with.

I hasten to add, fortunately I have lots of horse rugs so I've used them to barricade off the top of the wardrobe!

View attachment 83136

Click to expand...

So lovely and his eyes are fabulous.
What's he weighing now do you know? I've seen some males here get to 9 kilos but both parents were big and that's not really normal, so ideally between 6 and 7 kilos . He's looking a lovely size and length up there on his wardrobe. xx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 November 2021)

Shady said:



			So lovely and his eyes are fabulous.
What's he weighing now do you know? I've seen some males here get to 9 kilos but both parents were big and that's not really normal, so ideally between 6 and 7 kilos . He's looking a lovely size and length up there on his wardrobe. xx
		
Click to expand...

He's 4. Something kg now, he was weighed recently. His dad was a big boy I do like a nice big chunky cat. They're like the ragdoll aren't they in that they're a slow maturing breed?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 November 2021)

He is totally scrummy😘


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 November 2021)

This was supposed to be a photo of the formerly-believed-to-be-a-stray-living-in-our-hay-barn but now-officially-signed-over-to-us cat sitting calmly by the kick boards of the arena, watching the IDx walking in hand over poles. The cat does like to supervise activities.

Cat decides to tight rope walk across the pole towards me, right into the path of the IDx 😱. I squawk, drop my phone and grab the lunge rein to pull the mare into a tight circle, and shout at both the cat and the horse to behave - horse don't splat the cat!




I won't try and take any more photos of the cat while working the horses!


----------



## Rumtytum (23 November 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			This was supposed to be a photo of the formerly-believed-to-be-a-stray-living-in-our-hay-barn but now-officially-signed-over-to-us cat sitting calmly by the kick boards of the arena, watching the IDx walking in hand over poles. The cat does like to supervise activities.

Cat decides to tight rope walk across the pole towards me, right into the path of the IDx 😱. I squawk, drop my phone and grab the lunge rein to pull the mare into a tight circle, and shout at both the cat and the horse to behave - horse don't splat the cat!

View attachment 83144


I won't try and take any more photos of the cat while working the horses!

View attachment 83145

Click to expand...

😂😂😂 So very cat 😂😂😂


----------



## Ratface (23 November 2021)

Yesterday, KevinKat had a visit from a newish neighbour.  This lady assured me that she was "psychic" as far as cats are concerned:  she would tell me all about his "past lives".  
She arrived and immediately picked KK (9k+) up under his front legs. KK bit her on the chin.  She screamed, threw him onto the chair and stormed out. She mentioned The Devil as she departed.
Oh well.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 November 2021)

I thought OH had put the salmon in the oven, to prepare it for fish cakes later.

I was relaxing on the sofa,  I heard a rustling.... It turns out the salmon was NOT in the oven, fortunately I got there in time or there would have just been potato cakes 🤣




Shes now fuming I took HER salmon away from her


----------



## Peglo (27 November 2021)

I’ve had to threaten all 3 of my cats to be turned into hats this last week!! One was up meowing for around an hour at 12 in the morning, closed the cats out of the bedroom and when they were let in in the morning another one pi**ed on my clothes that were out ready to put on for work. (The meowing happened 3 days in a row) The 3rd did a dump in the litter tray, stood in it and trampled all over the carpet. He’s also taken to pi**ing in the shower. Heard loud thuds on the floor to find him throwing a dead bird around. Don’t even think he caught it as it was dark at the time and the birds should all be in bed. The meower keeps missing the litter tray and dumping on the litter tray mat. And they ALWAYS want fed!!!!
But they give great cuddles so they are always forgiven! 

3 bad cats!!


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 November 2021)

6 days ago my little yard cat did the worst thing ever. He vanished. Not a trace of him anywhere. I searched the farm, the hedgerows, the cow barns, all the out buildings. Nothing. This morning he did the best thing ever and came home. I have been beside myself with worry and I sobbed into his lovely fluffy coat while he purred contentedly in my arms.


----------



## Cloball (27 November 2021)

Utter delight ate three halves of 6 of my falafel for dinner the other three were suspiciously wet , I only nipped upstairs for a second!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 November 2021)

Cloball said:



			Utter delight ate three halves of 6 of my falafel for dinner the other three were suspiciously wet , I only nipped upstairs for a second! 
View attachment 83332

Click to expand...

Those ear tips 😍 what breed is he?


----------



## Cloball (27 November 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Those ear tips 😍 what breed is he?
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they special! 🥺
He's a found under a bush moggie.


----------



## ycbm (27 November 2021)

Cloball said:



			Are they special!
He's a found under a bush moggie.
		
Click to expand...

You are joking?  I forgot that.  He's a £1200 cat to look at,  spectacular!
.


----------



## Cloball (27 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			You are joking?  I forgot that.  He's a £1200 cat to look at,  spectacular!
.
		
Click to expand...

Well he's cost me more than that in vets bills this year 🙄 but he is looking particularly gorgeous.


----------



## ycbm (27 November 2021)

Cloball said:



			Well he's cost me more than that in vets bills this year 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Ah .....


----------



## Cloball (27 November 2021)

It's a good job he was free 😂


----------



## Keith_Beef (27 November 2021)

Cloball said:



			Utter delight ate three halves of 6 of my falafel for dinner the other three were suspiciously wet , I only nipped upstairs for a second! 
View attachment 83332

Click to expand...

Is it time to remind him that he is an obligate carnivore?


----------



## Cloball (28 November 2021)

Keith_Beef said:



			Is it time to remind him that he is an obligate carnivore?
		
Click to expand...

It must be, he has a real taste for bread wrapped in plastic too.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 November 2021)

Fresh from being denied the salmon, we now have bacon gate. OH had cooked up the bacon, ready to go in the risotto. He left it on a plate and popped upstairs. I was in the lounge.

I heard the plate clang, went out to the kitchen, to find the Fluffy Round Pudding (OH calls her devil cat) beating a hasty retreat from the side, complete with bacon rasher 😨🤣

He thought she'd just licked it as I returned it swiftly to the plate!

I think the bacon juice is all in her bib, which he's appalled at as it means she gets "rewarded" for stealing the bacon! Plus it'll be even more congealed than normal after she's sucked it!


----------



## Ratface (1 December 2021)

But she's sooo beautiful,  surely she can do no wrong?
My dear, sadly departed Zooscat, The Killer Burmese,  used to glare nastily through neighbours' galley windows when they were cooking their breakfasts.  He would creep  nearer and nearer, fangs hanging down over drawn-back lips, until they gave in and threw a rasher out for him. Worked every time. But he was very beautiful, and occasionally, very charming.


----------



## Ratface (1 December 2021)

Keith_Beef said:



			Is it time to remind him that he is an obligate carnivore?
		
Click to expand...

What a fabulous "mad  (obligate) cat" expression!  I've got a carbon copy, called Kevin.  Built like a back-street club bouncer.


----------



## supertramp (5 December 2021)

Have loved browsing these pictures, I now have two of my own, meet Cariad and Cwtch, they love the curtains!


----------



## Cloball (5 December 2021)

saw this today... Seems fitting


----------



## Ratface (5 December 2021)

Cloball said:



View attachment 83749
saw this today... Seems fitting
		
Click to expand...

That's KevinKat's Killer Bruvver!  
I kid you not: he's yet to add a candle head-set, but otherwise, a dead (Christmas bells!) ringer!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 December 2021)

Anyone enjoying this thread, and who's had pet bunnies, check out the group "rabbits are a***holes" on fb it's absolutely brilliant, some of what the bunnies have got up to, complete with photos is priceless 🤣

I had rabbits as a child and its making me want another!


----------



## Cloball (9 December 2021)

My cat got a Xmas card today.... I'm not sure who it's from 😂


----------



## Cloball (10 December 2021)

Oh I forgot he also stole and gnawed on a block of parmesan I accidentally left out and left it in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 December 2021)

We're still new to ways of cats, having inherited our neighbour's older cat.

I was out all day yesterday. Came back to find that OH had had a falling out with the cat. OH had left two slices of frozen chunky bread out on the work surface to defrost for his lunch, as usual, only to find just one left when he came back. We thought that bread would be off limits for cats.

Mind you, if she simply knocked it on to the floor, there would be a willing accomplice ready to dispose of the evidence, and she's not telling either 🤣!




The cat already gets 4 x Felix pouches a day, and wants more. Vet says she's a tad porky - she's 10 yrs old and 5.6kg. The cat is unimpressed with the suggestion that we cut down on her food.


----------



## Cloball (10 December 2021)

Our cat has a new found love of bread regardless of how stale, mouldy or wrapped in plastic it is. You'd think we starved him 🤦 no bread is safe


----------



## Rumtytum (10 December 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			We're still new to ways of cats, having inherited our neighbour's older cat.

I was out all day yesterday. Came back to find that OH had had a falling out with the cat. OH had left two slices of frozen chunky bread out on the work surface to defrost for his lunch, as usual, only to find just one left when he came back. We thought that bread would be off limits for cats.

Mind you, if she simply knocked it on to the floor, there would be a willing accomplice ready to dispose of the evidence, and she's not telling either 🤣!

View attachment 83961


The cat already gets 4 x Felix pouches a day, and wants more. Vet says she's a tad porky - she's 10 yrs old and 5.6kg. The cat is unimpressed with the suggestion that we cut down on her food.
		
Click to expand...

Partners in Crime I’d say 😂


----------



## Lindylouanne (10 December 2021)

My cats don't eat bread but they will kill for cake and scotch pancakes especially if there is maple syrup involved. Weird creatures.

Back to worst things, Sebastian decided as he had used his puppy pad to wee on he would use the middle of the bathroom floor for his number two on Wednesday night. I wouldn’t have minded but it was a rather sloppy 💩 and had spread far and wide 😱🤮


----------



## Rumtytum (10 December 2021)

HappyHollyDays said:



			My cats don't eat bread but they will kill for cake and scotch pancakes especially if there is maple syrup involved. Weird creatures.

Back to worst things, Sebastian decided as he had used his puppy pad to wee on he would use the middle of the bathroom floor for his number two on Wednesday night. I wouldn’t have minded but it was a rather sloppy 💩 and had spread far and wide 😱🤮
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear 😅 
Love your avatar!


----------



## Lindylouanne (10 December 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			Oh dear 😅 
Love your avatar!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. It was my last remaining hen a few years ago who decided living the life of a cat was far more to her liking 🤣 Luckily Sebastian was happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Ratface (10 December 2021)

Tonight, KevinKat has been nagging me for a mouthful of banana.  I eat two or three a day.  I offered him a bit, but he sniffed it and declined.  
He cannot be hungry, surely? He has a large tin of Felix per day, plus ad lib James Wellbeloved dry biscuits, dental chews, urinary tract healthy treats, and catnip sweets.
He's been in residence for two months now.  He's got a reasonable covering over backbone and ribs. 
After his breakfast , he does tend to waddle.  He's still tending to gorge, first thing.
Will he ever get over being abandoned?


----------



## katastrophykat (10 December 2021)

My fuzzycat decided that my pre-christmas spending was not sufficient, and neither was paying for two made to measure saddles for my ponies… and decided to get poorly for no reason whatsoever. For a week. Two days at the vets on a drip and numerous trips backwards and forwards later, he’s now on the other side of a £1k bill and happy as Larry.
No idea what was wrong, or why.

he’s lucky that he’s cute 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 December 2021)

I've just seen this on Facebook, it's priceless 🤣


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 December 2021)

Merlin was doing his usual evening flying around the room after imaginary prey and decided to run across my legs as I was sitting on the sofa in my dressing gown... it flippin hurt the little sod - still love him though 🥰. Sprayed with Savlon and it’s fine now.


----------



## ycbm (12 December 2021)

Ouch, I have a wonderful white line right across my chest from a similar thing a few years back.  
.


----------



## Cloball (12 December 2021)

Ratface said:



			Tonight, KevinKat has been nagging me for a mouthful of banana.  I eat two or three a day.  I offered him a bit, but he sniffed it and declined. 
He cannot be hungry, surely? He has a large tin of Felix per day, plus ad lib James Wellbeloved dry biscuits, dental chews, urinary tract healthy treats, and catnip sweets.
He's been in residence for two months now.  He's got a reasonable covering over backbone and ribs.
After his breakfast , he does tend to waddle.  He's still tending to gorge, first thing.
Will he ever get over being abandoned?
		
Click to expand...

Ooo what healthy urinary tract treats are these?!


katastrophykat said:



			My fuzzycat decided that my pre-christmas spending was not sufficient, and neither was paying for two made to measure saddles for my ponies… and decided to get poorly for no reason whatsoever. For a week. Two days at the vets on a drip and numerous trips backwards and forwards later, he’s now on the other side of a £1k bill and happy as Larry.
No idea what was wrong, or why.

he’s lucky that he’s cute 😂
	View attachment 84003
View attachment 84004
View attachment 84004

Click to expand...

Gorgeous cat, I feel your vet bill pain.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 December 2021)

Here we have the Fluffy Round Pudding plotting which items can make the most noise if moved


----------



## Spanny (13 December 2021)

The beige one has started stealing the dog's kibble, and the dog just lets him... Sigh.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (15 December 2021)

OH and the cat have an odd relationship. Said cat has chewed the cords on all of OH's headphones over the years (he never touched mine). You'd think he'd learn to not leave them out by the 4th set! I did get him some Bluetooth headphones, sans cord, for Christmas, however.

So, anyway, the cat always comes in the bedroom at roughly 4am to kneed on OH. OH hates it because it wakes him up and sometimes the cat knees directly on his skin. So last night he finally tells the cat to go away. Shortly after I hear chewing. Yep, cat was up on top of a dresser where OH left out another set of headphones 🙄 I don't even know how the cat, who never goes up there, finds them! The one time they're left out (OH still hasn't gotten the concept of NEVER leaving them out). So the cat got his "revenge" and all I heard this morning was "I hate that cat"


----------



## CanteringCarrot (15 December 2021)

Oh, how did I forget the rest of the story?! He then proceeded to go downstairs and vomit (from eating headphones!) on top of the fish aquarium (???). Which OH had to then clean up as the first witness on the scene.


----------



## ycbm (15 December 2021)

My tablet started turning off randomly and charging very,  very slowly.  I was convinced the battery was dying,  then remembered seeing the kitten biting the charger lead.  Changed leads and all back to normal.  We don't know what he's done to it,  apparently it tests as if it's absolutely normal 🤷

He reached a kitten milestone yesterday,  too. His first chuck up on the carpet. It's grand isn't it,  when you're dozing in bed and near that unmistakable "hurgh hurgh" noise,  and know if you disturb them they'll just spread it over an even bigger area 😝


----------



## CanteringCarrot (15 December 2021)

ycbm said:



			My tablet started turning off randomly and charging very,  very slowly.  I was convinced the battery was dying,  then remembered seeing the kitten biting the charger lead.  Changed leads and all back to normal.  We don't know what he's done to it,  apparently it tests as if it's absolutely normal 🤷

He reached a kitten milestone yesterday,  too. His first chuck up on the carpet. It's grand isn't it,  when you're dozing in bed and near that unmistakable "hurgh hurgh" noise,  and know if you disturb them they'll just spread it over an even bigger area 😝
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, a few nights ago ours decided to expell a hairball. Fortunately on our hard floor. We did used to have an area rug with a small patch of white on it...he always found the white part to vomit on 🙄 

Nothing wakes me up out of a dead sleep like an animal about to vomit. I think I literally flew across the room once to remove the dog from her just washed bed so that she'd do it on the floor! Cats give more warning sounds though.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 December 2021)

Ah yes the infamous sound of cat sick. I've never had a baby but I can imagine the instant waking effect is similar to that of a baby's cry

Just been out for the covid booster and came back to the below scene. Spot what looks out of place....










Yes, that would be the piece of posh bread I brought from the local farm shop type place as a treat. It was like the Alley Cat had returned!

Went into the kitchen to find further "evidence", I swear there were 4 pieces left. I've found 3.... OH suspects the Fluffy round pudding (frp) I suspect a tag team effort with frp fetching it down and ss assisting with the consumption


----------



## Rosemary28 (23 December 2021)

Watching me on hands and knees at the bottom of the stairs scrubbing cat sick out of the carpet. Cat sick that I stood in because I missed that patch when clearing up the first lot 🤢


----------



## Berpisc (23 December 2021)

RosemaryRolloReindeer said:



View attachment 84679

Watching me on hands and knees at the bottom of the stairs scrubbing cat sick out of the carpet. Cat sick that I stood in because I missed that patch when clearing up the first lot 🤢
		
Click to expand...

Its the supervisory pose from on high..."you missed a bit"


----------



## Rumtytum (23 December 2021)

Berpisc said:



			Its the supervisory pose from on high..."you missed a bit"
		
Click to expand...

That’s exactly what I thought!
Oh I do love this thread 😀


----------



## Rosemary28 (23 December 2021)

It might not even have been her, it might have been her sister, but she does like to sit at the top of the stairs and judge 😁


----------



## HashRouge (24 December 2021)

This is not misbehaviour in any way whatsoever BUT I am back at my parents' house for Christmas and our beloved family cat, Stan, has developed a new "thing", which is sleeping under the duvet covers. It's the cutest thing ever! He is quite elderly now so I assume likes the extra warmth/ security, but whatever the reason, I am very much enjoying my furry, purry hot water bottle! (he is currently somewhere down by my knees!)


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 December 2021)

HashRouge said:



			This is not misbehaviour in any way whatsoever BUT I am back at my parents' house for Christmas and our beloved family cat, Stan, has developed a new "thing", which is sleeping under the duvet covers. It's the cutest thing ever! He is quite elderly now so I assume likes the extra warmth/ security, but whatever the reason, I am very much enjoying my furry, purry hot water bottle! (he is currently somewhere down by my knees!)
		
Click to expand...

Our late Cornish Rex Berta that died last year, used to like to crawl in under duvet covers, especially during the colder periods of the year. Trouble is, she was so slim, and petite, that it usually didn't become any telling cat sized bump to warn you she was there. 

As a result, I know at least me, and my mum sat down on her a few times.


----------



## chaps89 (17 January 2022)

Stanley is in the dog house (cat house?!) at the moment.
Last week he got the bin open (no idea how, it’s a heavy metal pedal bin)  and fished out chicken bones. He growled at my OH (who he usually adores) and would not give them up. A few squirts of the water gun and he begrudgingly let OH take the last remaining mouthful.

Tonight he has just jumped in through the bedroom window with something small and furry hanging out of his mouth.
I promptly screamed and all I can hear now as I hide in bed is my OH saying ‘Stanley drop it’ alternated with more growling 😳


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 January 2022)

Alive or dead?


----------



## chaps89 (17 January 2022)

I didn’t hang around to find out but according to OH it was alive and feisty!
Apparently Stanley was having great fun and thought it was a fab game to drop it, pounce, mouth, repeat. 
Now captured and relocated to the communal garden.
Stanley will not be having any more late night garden visits, I’d have been stuffed if OH wasn’t here!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 January 2022)

How rude dropping a live rodent! Glad you can now sleep easy.


----------



## laura_nash (29 January 2022)

She's been looking up there for months.  No idea how she got up there though, it's a vertical smooth surface on each side.  Fingers crossed she now knows its boring and not worth the effort.


----------



## PurBee (29 January 2022)

Doing the stable this morning, my dog is rummaging in the shaving bank at the back…pulls out something…tell her to drop it…it’s cat shoite!

Im disgusted at the cat AND dog in that instant 😂

The horses will not be impressed! 
(I had been wondering why theres lots more poops out in their yard than in the stable recently…)


----------



## Rumtytum (29 January 2022)

laura_nash said:



View attachment 86603


She's been looking up there for months.  No idea how she got up there though, it's a vertical smooth surface on each side.  Fingers crossed she now knows its boring and not worth the effort.
		
Click to expand...

Just how??? Fingers crossed she doesn’t use the bottles as her landing pad 😱😂


----------



## PurBee (29 January 2022)

Rumtytum said:



			Just how??? Fingers crossed she doesn’t use the bottles as her landing pad 😱😂
		
Click to expand...

definitely warrants setting up a camera…thats amazing! Maybe she’s scaling the stone wall to get up there?


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (29 January 2022)

Came back from a trip to my parents to a new carpet of some kind of unidentified fluff. No idea what from and no evidence to give any clues. 



Don’t be fooled by the fluffy exterior. He’s a vicious, cold hearted mass murderer.


----------



## Ratface (29 January 2022)

ownedbyaconnie, that is  indeed the cold stare of a serial killer.  I have one with the same hard, unblinking look.  
Be afraid.  Be very afraid.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (31 January 2022)

Enjoying a chocolate flake yoghurt/mousse thing last night and teddy marches over and bats it out of my hand and tries to tuck in! The audacity. At one point he actually hit me in the face with his paw.


----------



## ycbm (31 January 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Enjoying a chocolate flake yoghurt/mousse thing last night and teddy marches over and bats it out of my hand and tries to tuck in! The audacity. At one point he actually hit me in the face with his paw.
		
Click to expand...

I looked over and saw Pickle licking soup out of the OH's bowl as he had his eyes fixed on the telly last night 🤣
.


----------



## smolmaus (31 January 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Enjoying a chocolate flake yoghurt/mousse thing last night and teddy marches over and bats it out of my hand and tries to tuck in! The audacity. At one point he actually hit me in the face with his paw.
		
Click to expand...

He has such lovely big paws for swatting! 😂 That is one of Marnie's signature moves too. 

Her worst behaviour of late is being able to get to the top of the living room door (hanging off it is not having the desired effect anymore) and not being able to get herself down. We can't close it because then her brother panics that we are closing him in to take him to the vet (at 1am).


----------



## Errin Paddywack (31 January 2022)

ycbm said:



			I looked over and saw Pickle licking soup out of the OH's bowl as he had his eyes fixed on the telly last night
		
Click to expand...

Did you tell him?  I probably wouldn't have.


----------



## ycbm (31 January 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Did you tell him?  I probably wouldn't have.
		
Click to expand...


I came back to the thread to ask if I should have done 🤣
.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (31 January 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Did you tell him?  I probably wouldn't have.
		
Click to expand...

I was about to ask this knowing what my answer would have been 😂

It’s all good for the immune system right?


----------



## smolmaus (31 January 2022)

There is cat spit and other cat things all over your house already, the immune system will know it's job by now! 

Similarly I wasn't wasting that scone that was missing a bit by the time I looked back on Saturday.


----------



## Ratface (31 January 2022)

Today, KevinKat swiped a cream cracker, plus butter and a slice of Cheddar cheese off my plate. He sat over it, growling. He ate it in mouthfuls, between growls and raising a large, threatening front paw.
Obviously, still in starvation mode . . .
I'll have to eat things standing up.


----------



## TheLoneWanderer (1 February 2022)

I've not had a cat for 10 years, we have 3 terriers and live by a busy road so not ideal for a Puddy Tat, I really really miss having them. We had 2 brothers and a sister and each had a totally different character. The small boy Smudge was a deadly hunter and could catch anything, he once came through the cat flap backwards dragging in a wood pigeon, which was twice the size of him. The other memorable thing he bought in was raw fillet steak, we suspect someone was having a BBQ and left in un attended. The sneak theif struck and all 3 cats had that for their dinner 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️. His brother splodge who was much bigger than him never really caught anything but in the summer of a night time I keep a window open and the sod would let himself in via my window and jump on me in the middle of the night. Their sister Marmalade was very much a lady and we sadly lost her when she was 14 months, she was run over. Smudge lived to 12yo Splodge made it to 20yo. I miss them greatly


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 February 2022)

Waking me up by clawing my nose making it bleed at 4am was NOT appreciated!!


----------



## ycbm (1 February 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Waking me up by clawing my nose making it bleed at 4am was NOT appreciated!!
		
Click to expand...

Nor was peeing on the lounge carpet.  Kitten,  we're ALL upset that the house is being turned upside down to move! 
.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (2 February 2022)

My birthday today. What was my favourite present? The dead mouse he brought in in the middle of the day


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (2 February 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			My birthday today. What was my favourite present? The dead mouse he brought in in the middle of the day
		
Click to expand...

Should clarify by “he” I obviously mean Teddy. 

DH isn’t a fantastic present giver (the extension lead for my 21st was a highlight) but he’s not THAT bad.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 February 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			My birthday today. What was my favourite present? The dead mouse he brought in in the middle of the day
		
Click to expand...

At least he thinks your worthy of a dead mouse. He could've thought you need to improve your mouse hunting skills, and given you a live one.


----------



## Pippity (7 February 2022)

I got woken up by the sound of the cat being sick under my bed.

So then I had to pull out all the plastic crates that are stored under there, and crawl under to clear it up. (While the cat bit my toes, of course.)

I keep telling her that it's a good job she's pretty, because she contributes absolutely nothing else.


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			My birthday today. What was my favourite present? The dead mouse he brought in in the middle of the day
		
Click to expand...

I missed this post.  Belated Happy Birthday ObaC. There's no greater love from a cat than to bring you something edible. 
.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 February 2022)

ycbm said:



			I missed this post.  Belated Happy Birthday ObaC. There's no greater love from a cat than to bring you something edible. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 😊had a lovely day filled with the most important things, animals and food! (And dead rodent removal)


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (1 March 2022)

Well the pigeon population figure for York is 1 less than it was this morning. Left ceremoniously right outside our back door. I wonder how long he spent trying to get it through the cat flap before giving up.


----------



## ycbm (1 March 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Well the pigeon population figure for York is 1 less than it was this morning. Left ceremoniously right outside our back door. I wonder how long he spent trying to get it through the cat flap before giving up.
		
Click to expand...

Wuss puss.  Mine got a 3/4 grown rabbit through TWO cat flaps once - alive.


----------



## PurBee (1 March 2022)

I thought of this thread the other day when i discovered the cat had peed in the dogs bed! 
She was trying to take ownership of it, as it’s a huge bed and she’s a wee tiny cat that always looks like small gangly 8 month old, but she adores huge beds to claim as her own. 
 She peed on our bed years ago to attempt the same territory war….i never thought she’d ever try it with the GSD’s bed. I wondered why the dog seemed reluctant to go in her bed and kept getting a whiff of cat pee, searching everywhere BUT the dogs bed … 🙄🤣


----------



## Pippity (1 March 2022)

ycbm said:



			Wuss puss.  Mine got a 3/4 grown rabbit through TWO cat flaps once - alive.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully my old boy left the dead fox outside.


----------



## usaequestrian (1 March 2022)

Never had a cat but my neighbor's cat once ran away. Everyone was looking for him. Up and down the streets, driving their trucks around, knocking on doors,  and then the neighbors found him. Guess where?
20 FEET AWAY FROM THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 March 2022)

I was working upstairs and heard suspicious crashing, however just assumed they were messing about as usual, so didn't bother going down as it was 20 minutes til my lunch break

Ah that would be the crash....





Who me?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 March 2022)

In addition to the above, my beloved Ragdoll was not so sweet and innocent yesterday evening, I'd been chopping chicken. I had just arrived at the sink to wash my hands, leaving the chicken on the side, to get a bowl out to marinade it in and wash my hands

Taking advantage of my being incapacitated due to needing to deal with the cleansing of my hands she was on the surface in a flash, scuttling along, ears back, towards you guessed it, the chicken. I couldn't grab her as hands covered in chicken. I shouted frantically but was completely ignored. She may have got a couple of licks in. Yes I kept quiet given it was to be cooked up!

She also very definitely doesn't go on the unit




So the tray is deemed naughty as well. OK I'm not technically on the tray either


----------



## ycbm (2 March 2022)

You have two stunning looking cats CCL.


----------



## Bob notacob (3 March 2022)

Pippity said:



			Thankfully my old boy left the dead fox outside.
		
Click to expand...

Ours used to bring Green Mambas in as a "present" . How cat was never bitten is a mystery. I guess even a green Mamba has the sense not to feck about with a cat!Would at least have helped if he had killed the snakes. Flash Ginger Tom Bastard!


----------



## NinjaPony (3 March 2022)

A new entry for my BSH. Worried me greatly by throwing up out of the blue, looking sad and sorry, and being sick multiple times. Cleaned up one of the later rounds after booking a vet appointment for later and guess what I found; an entire ear bung in the sick. No wonder she had been feeling ill! One vet visit and an anti vomited jab later and she’s right as rain and back to her usual tricks. She had been home with me for the weekend and had clearly pinched it  when one fell out in the night. I don’t usually sleep with them and never will again! She’s bounced back luckily but clearly not to be trusted with small things…


----------



## Cloball (5 March 2022)

I went on a boat trip in Marlborough in New Zealand the the captain took great joy in introducing us to some local cats that took on a seal that was invading. 


Bob notacob said:



			Ours used to bring Green Mambas in as a "present" . How cat was never bitten is a mystery. I guess even a green Mamba has the sense not to feck about with a cat!Would at least have helped if he had killed the snakes. Flash Ginger Tom Bastard!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cloball (5 March 2022)

Was awoken yesterday at 5am by the cake plonking himself on my bladder, when I did not feet him after the necessary wee he took it upon himself to catch his own breakfast. Instead of consuming the breakfast he decided to play with it in the hall way. I caught him putting the poor thing in the corner and hiding behind a bag to pounce before I could rescue it. 
Came home from work to find the OH hoover... This is unusual. What was more unusual was the smell of floor cleaner. Had the OH decided to do house work unprompted 🙄🤔 of course not!
Not to be outdone by his morning antics, feather everywhere! Tiny feathers that evade all sweeping and hoovering.🤦


----------



## Ratface (5 March 2022)

Kevin The Spiv has paraglided into your smart kitchen.
The same "Yeah? Wanna make summat of it . . .?"


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 March 2022)

Think the lighter mornings are getting PD up earlier, she knows exactly how to make a nuisance of herself knocking things over and being a general menace, making what OH calls her "naughty noise"

I think she's tweaked something as I stupidly left the laundry skip on the landing windowsill. It was full of pegs. PD likes to sit in it. I think PD and the skip crashed to the floor in the early hours of this morning, as did all the pegs in it. She's had a couple of lame steps in between being ok so wondering if she's landed awkwardly, will keep an eye on her. It hasn't stopped her going on the unit though... I'll also take the ends off her nails as they need doing (she's indoor) as it seems to be her foot that's troubling her. 

Shes been plotting against OH, she's very dismissive of him as unlike I, he doesn't worship the ground she walks on and she knows it! 





So far the plotting has amounted to sitting not on the unit as technically she's on the trays, not the unit, hauling herself up the back of the new sofa, flicking the corner of the rug up, and going behind the TV, all things she knows wind him up!

I also have no words as to what the thing in the below image is.... to be a cat!


----------



## Ratface (16 March 2022)

Have you ever wondered if your cat is related to descendents of Lucretia Borgia's cats? Just something in that slightly demented, cross-eyed stare . . .


----------



## Cloball (4 April 2022)

saved this beautiful Bullfinch from the would be bird murderer, so far that is tiny birds and Cloball 2: Cat 2.

last weekend he let a mouse loose under the fridge and got his paw stuck trying to retrieve it 🤦


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 April 2022)

Mousetail found on the lounge carpet this evening. Further investigations revealed dead mouse under one of the sofas!


----------



## Keith_Beef (4 April 2022)

This thread always makes me chuckle, because the worst things that Tabitha ever does is to either not come around to visit for a few days, or she refuses to pose for a photo.


----------



## PurBee (4 April 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Mousetail found on the lounge carpet this evening. Further investigations revealed dead mouse under one of the sofas!
		
Click to expand...

We snuggled up on the sofa the other night to watch a film, moved the cat cushion out of the way to find a dead vole underneath 🤨 couldn’t have been there long as there were no maggots or the stench of decomposition filling the room!

Yesterday i rescued 2 newts from the cats claws…he’d bitten off the end of their tails….he always does that, no idea why - he leaves mice tails intact!


----------



## Lady Jane (4 April 2022)

I love this thread and can identify/empathise with so many posts. Its baby bunny season - I dread it.....


----------



## Ratface (6 April 2022)

The only birds Kevin The Tyrant tries to take on are large aggressive male swans.  Definitely a case of eyes bigger than tummy.  Or brain.  I have to shut him away and point the hose at Father Swan to discourage him from going for him.  Kevin has too large a quota of " 'Oo yer lookin' at, mate"??


----------



## Ratface (6 April 2022)

The much-missed Burmese, also a swagger cat,  used to bring in mice, mostly overnight. In the morning, one was greeted by an array of mouse paws, fore and aft, tails, and kidneys.  In seperate lines.
On the morning of him being booked into the vet to be pts (failing kidneys) he dragged a live avocet (wingspan >3ft) through the aft porthole and watched it flap about in terror,  with an evil grin on his face.  A cat in a million.  RIP Zoos.


----------



## chaps89 (6 April 2022)

Just seen this on FB and thought it fitting for this thread, it made me giggle anyway!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 April 2022)

This morning-back end of a bunny in the utility room-worst bit is that the eyeballs were left next to it. Then I went into the feed room and there’s remains of another bunny in there. Is it an Easter thing?


----------



## Lady Jane (18 April 2022)

MotherOfChickens said:



			This morning-back end of a bunny in the utility room-worst bit is that the eyeballs were left next to it. Then I went into the feed room and there’s remains of another bunny in there. Is it an Easter thing?
		
Click to expand...

Its baby bunny season!


----------



## Alwaysmoretoknow (22 April 2022)

So have an elderly husky X who I struggle to maintain an enthusiasim for food. Currently feed a very expensive mix of kibble and wet food (is it made of gold?) Have frequently watched bloody cat deliberately catching and feeding random rodents to said dog. Seriously it IS deliberate - caught and presented - not stolen - and consumed with evident delight if I can't wrangle it out of her. Wtf? Wrong on so many levels....not to mention the whole worming thing. Cats are twats - tho' I do love them.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2022)

Somebody has done a huge sick on the corduroy sofa that's moving with us.  They couldn't have chosen the leather recliner that's staying?

🤷
.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2022)

MotherOfChickens said:



			This morning-back end of a bunny in the utility room-worst bit is that the eyeballs were left next to it. Then I went into the feed room and there’s remains of another bunny in there. Is it an Easter thing?
		
Click to expand...


I am not going to miss the bunny parts when we move! 
.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 April 2022)

ycbm said:



			I am not going to miss the bunny parts when we move!
.
		
Click to expand...

it’s the eyes that got me, they’ve not done that before-I know they eat bunnies and leverets head first.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2022)

MotherOfChickens said:



			it’s the eyes that got me, they’ve not done that before-I know they eat bunnies and leverets head first.
		
Click to expand...

In 30 years they've never left the eyes 🤢. I wonder what was wrong with them?
.


----------



## Lady Jane (22 April 2022)

Mine eat the head - all of it - first -gross!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 April 2022)

ycbm said:



			In 30 years they've never left the eyes 🤢. I wonder what was wrong with them?
.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t seen any myxi rabbits about. 

Maybe it was some sort of message 😬


----------



## Cloball (25 April 2022)

M bought me breakfast in bed at 5 am by way of a live mouse. I think it was a thank you for waking him up in the night as I needed a wee.


----------



## SilverLinings (25 April 2022)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I haven’t seen any myxi rabbits about.

Maybe it was some sort of message 😬
		
Click to expand...

He's saying he's watching you. I'd be afraid, very afraid....


----------



## Lady Jane (12 May 2022)

No!!! Another headless bunny under the dinimg room table.....


----------



## Cloball (13 May 2022)

I've had a daily 5am mouse head for the past week which he sings in delight about. Yesterday there was a neatly disembowelled baby rat on the carpet AND a shrew on the doorstep.


----------



## Rosemary28 (13 May 2022)

Ida decided that she needed to be loved at 3:14am. She told me this by standing on my face (paw in mouth, fun!), then standing on my chest and putting all her weight in one paw on the softest/most sensitive part of my breast...

She is such an affectionate cat and I love her very much... honest!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 May 2022)

Dead mummy pigeon behind the sofa having been plucked. Alive baby pigeon between the two sofas. Thanks Shadow.


----------



## Lady Jane (14 May 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Dead mummy pigeon behind the sofa having been plucked. Alive baby pigeon between the two sofas. Thanks Shadow.
		
Click to expand...

That's got to be right up there with the best! what have you done with baby pigeons? Tricky one?????


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 May 2022)

Husband dealt with it as I pretended to be asleep when eldest came in to announce it at 6.30am. They know to go to husband not me! I don't do mice or rats. 

He took baby down the road and put it under a tree. It hasn't come back through our cat flap.


----------



## Lady Jane (14 May 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Husband dealt with it as I pretended to be asleep when eldest came in to announce it at 6.30am. They know to go to husband not me! I don't do mice or rats.

He took baby down the road and put it under a tree. It hasn't come back through our cat flap.
		
Click to expand...

Every time I put something out I am on edge waiting for it to reappear. Worst case, dead baby bunny presented around 9am, put out & represented with ever decreasing body parts. I went on hols that day and our house sitter moved in. Cat brought in another dead bunny which was removed. Another appeared so cat flap shut. Cat is trying to demolish cat flap so cat flap opened and house sitter gave up and went to bed. 5 dead in the lounge in the morning


----------



## Keith_Beef (14 May 2022)

Lady Jane said:



			Every time I put something out I am on edge waiting for it to reappear. Worst case, dead baby bunny presented around 9am, put out & represented with ever decreasing body parts. I went on hols that day and our house sitter moved in. Cat brought in another dead bunny which was removed. Another appeared so cat flap shut. Cat is trying to demolish cat flap so cat flap opened and house sitter gave up and went to bed. 5 dead in the lounge in the morning
		
Click to expand...

I had great aunt who kept a shop at Bowness-on-Windermere, but lived in a small cottage outside of the town. Her feral barn cat used to bring her adult rabbits that she would gut, skin and cook, then share with the cat. He used to lay them on the doorstep, though; he didn't come inside the house.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 May 2022)

Oh my goodness, naughty cat. I frequently shut the cat flap but he bangs it repeatedly until you get fed up and open it.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2022)

Keith_Beef said:



			I had great aunt who kept a shop at Bowness-on-Windermere, but lived in a small cottage outside of the town. Her feral barn cat used to bring her adult rabbits that she would gut, skin and cook, then share with the cat. He used to lay them on the doorstep, though; he didn't come inside the house.
		
Click to expand...

Ours brought one in live once. I opened the front door and it hopped down the hall and back outside. 
.


----------



## Cloball (15 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			Ours brought one in live once. I opened the front door and it hopped down the hall and back outside.
.
		
Click to expand...

When my mum's cat was younger he used to bring them in alive and deposit them in the bath for later


----------



## Gloi (16 May 2022)

Never mind cats my pony is in deep sh1t. 
Last night he has knocked down an electric fence allowing himself to reach the YOs washing line over a solid fence. He has stolen the YOs duvet  off the line and has been running round the field playing with it and there are bits of stuffing all over the place.
Edited it as hadn't got full story before. For god's sake pony you always get in bother.


----------



## Rumtytum (16 May 2022)

Sorry Gloi but 😂😂😂


----------



## Gloi (16 May 2022)

Rumtytum said:



			Sorry Gloi but 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

It's only a couple of weeks since he was in bother for chasing and biting a ram.


----------



## ycbm (16 May 2022)

Gloi said:



			Never mind cats my pony is in deep sh1t.
Last night he has knocked down an electric fence allowing himself to reach the YOs washing line over a solid fence. He has stolen the YOs duvet  off the line and has been running round the field playing with it and there are bits of stuffing all over the place.
Edited it as hadn't got full story before. For god's sake pony you always get in bother.
		
Click to expand...


sorry  🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lady Jane (16 May 2022)

@Gloi I think he needs his own post with pictures. What did the neighbour say?


----------



## Gloi (16 May 2022)

Lady Jane said:



@Gloi I think he needs his own post with pictures. What did the neighbour say?
		
Click to expand...

I've not spoken to the YO yet to see what sort of duvet I owe her. 
I'm not sure I should give him a post it might encourage him. I did read an article recently though saying horses are never naughty just misunderstood. I wasn't entirely convinced.


----------



## Gloi (16 May 2022)

He should have grown out of this sort of thing by now. He was only 3 here he's 7 now.


----------



## Cloball (16 May 2022)

Gloi said:



			I've not spoken to the YO yet to see what sort of duvet I owe her.
I'm not sure I should give him a post it might encourage him. I did read an article recently though saying horses are never naughty just misunderstood. I wasn't entirely convinced.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what deeper meaning stealing a duvet to play with could have😏 a desperate need for more marshmallows in his diet, lack of bed linen based stimulation, waving the white flag of surrender? 

Cat is in trouble I'm away this week so he went on a rampage last night at least 4 mice in various bits were found and photographed and a lamp was over turned. We really need new carpets as the current ones now have ingrained mouse and cat blood. I'm thinking we'll just have to lino the whole lot at least it's wipe clean.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 May 2022)

🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

Thought there was an odd smell. Sitting on the sofa an unpleasant odour hit my nostrils! Tipped over one of them and 🤮. Rotting, maggotty pigeon. I guess that's the baby from the other day. How no-one else noticed the pong this evening I don't know. I know feel yukky and itchy after cleaning it up.


----------



## asmp (18 May 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

Thought there was an odd smell. Sitting on the sofa an unpleasant odour hit my nostrils! Tipped over one of them and 🤮. Rotting, maggotty pigeon. I guess that's the baby from the other day. How no-one else noticed the pong this evening I don't know. I know feel yukky and itchy after cleaning it up.
		
Click to expand...

You’re not the only one.  We had the sofas upended yesterday trying to find the smell.  I think a mouse has died inside one of them 🤢


----------



## Gloi (18 May 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

Thought there was an odd smell. Sitting on the sofa an unpleasant odour hit my nostrils! Tipped over one of them and 🤮. Rotting, maggotty pigeon. I guess that's the baby from the other day. How no-one else noticed the pong this evening I don't know. I know feel yukky and itchy after cleaning it up.
		
Click to expand...

They probably did notice but kept quiet so they didn't have to deal with it, knowing you would 😂


----------



## suebou (18 May 2022)

Killed a red squirrel……am very cross with him. Last week it was a pipstrel bat and last year he had a fledgling wren……am not having another cat!


----------



## Ratface (18 May 2022)

Suebo - I'm sure it was a mistake, and your dear cat didn't really mean it.  It was dark/dusk/dawn/the sun was in his eyes . . .


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 May 2022)

Killed a fledging so she’s back in the collar of shame 🤨.



She’s extra mad she can’t play the ‘how many cats in the picture’ game that no mow May has provided 😆.


----------



## Rumtytum (18 May 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Killed a fledging so she’s back in the collar of shame 🤨.
View attachment 92827


She’s extra mad she can’t play the ‘how many cats in the picture’ game that no mow May has provided 😆. 

View attachment 92828

Click to expand...

 Let your lawn grow wild, I’m with the cats it’s a great game! See two 😀


----------



## suebou (18 May 2022)

Ratface said:



			Suebo - I'm sure it was a mistake, and your dear cat didn't really mean it.  It was dark/dusk/dawn/the sun was in his eyes . . .
		
Click to expand...

 loads of small rodents about and he likes moles, no excuses!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 May 2022)

Rumtytum said:



			Let your lawn grow wild, I’m with the cats it’s a great game! See two 😀
		
Click to expand...

haha I need no encouragement to neglect the garden 😂🙈, it would be a better game if Huffle didn’t only leg it about chasing flies and Squirrel actually left the house…

Huffle was quite naughty today too. She chose the moment I was on a video call with my boss, to climb up my hung up coats behind me, to try and get to my hat with a feather on it, dislodge a coat and ski down them riding the dislodged coat 🤦🏼‍♀️.  Luckily my boss found it funny!


----------



## RLS (26 May 2022)

I was woken up early this morning by the sound of my cat vomiting....into one of my fluffy slippers 
Awh, I do love my cats


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 May 2022)

RLS said:



			I was woken up early this morning by the sound of my cat vomiting....into one of my fluffy slippers
Awh, I do love my cats  

Click to expand...

The joy of cat owning. I presume you don't have swimfin sized slippers, and yet, out of the whole floor, that's where the cat had to vomit.


----------



## Rumtytum (26 May 2022)

Every time I see a new post has been added I know it will be trauma for someone but I can’t help looking forward to it 😂


----------



## Rosemary28 (26 May 2022)

Not my cat, my sister’s cat…


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 May 2022)

I wanted to turn Penny DREADFUL into a hat in the early hours of this morning. 

The only thing that stopped me was at that hour my brain wasn't working and I couldn't decide whether the hat should be Davy Crocket or Russian in style

She decided to repeatedly bash the metal blind against the window, and pull down pieces of the metal blind while we were trying to sleep.

She was ignored. She continued. 

She was removed multiple times. She came back for more every time!

I now feel like a zombie and have a full days work ahead of me.

Bet she's in bed....


----------



## Cloball (27 May 2022)

Healthy eating? Side salad? Garnish?


----------



## Rumtytum (27 May 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I wanted to turn Penny DREADFUL into a hat in the early hours of this morning. 

The only thing that stopped me was at that hour my brain wasn't working and I couldn't decide whether the hat should be Davy Crocket or Russian in style

She decided to repeatedly bash the metal blind against the window, and pull down pieces of the metal blind while we were trying to sleep.

She was ignored. She continued. 

She was removed multiple times. She came back for more every time!

I now feel like a zombie and have a full days work ahead of me.

Bet she's in bed....
		
Click to expand...

I do feel you are not giving PD sufficient credit for her commitment to the job 😂


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2022)

Who invented Dreamies?  They should be locked up. The person and the dreamies! It's like crack cocaine, they're biting my fingers and they're even licking the duvet cover after eating them!

When the box Jones Homes gave them is gone they're never getting any more.....
.


----------



## Rosemary28 (27 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			Who invented Dreamies?  They should be locked up.  It's like crack cocaine, they're buying my fingers and they're even licking the duvet cover after eating them!

When the box Jones Homes gave them is gone they're never getting any more.....
.
		
Click to expand...

My mum's cat chases them across the floor if you throw them for her!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 May 2022)

Rumtytum said:



			I do feel you are not giving PD sufficient credit for her commitment to the job 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh PD was spectacularly committed to the job 😂 it was tickling me a bit especially when OH propelled her from the room for about the 3rd time, held straight out in front of him!


----------



## chaps89 (2 June 2022)

Just seen this on FB, it felt apt for this thread 😂


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (7 June 2022)




----------



## CanteringCarrot (7 June 2022)

😂😂😂


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 June 2022)

Well we can tick another small animal off the hit list.

A mole.
A MOLE. I’ve never seen a mole before today. Luckily we managed to save it and released it on the green opposite our house.

Then 5 minutes later had to go re rescue it when the gardener came to mow the grass on his ride on lawnmower 🙄


----------



## Lady Jane (8 June 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Well we can tick another small animal off the hit list.

A mole.
A MOLE. I’ve never seen a mole before today. Luckily we managed to save it and released it on the green opposite our house.

Then 5 minutes later had to go re rescue it when the gardener came to mow the grass on his ride on lawnmower 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I had a mole once (I mean the cat brought it in), dead unfortunately. I had never seen one before and was surprised how small it was


----------



## Cloball (11 June 2022)

this is the posture of a cat who lulled us into a false sense of security, by staying out all day and coming to bed at night, by bringing in two mice last night and making a ruckus throwing them around the kitchen. That makes 7 rodents in 6 days one of which is still living in the kitchen somewhere. I though cats were supposed to reduce the rodent population no import them! OH who doesn't sleep well is most grumpy and has weirdly started miaowing in his sleep. The likeness is uncanny.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 June 2022)

Shadow's tally in the past few days is one live mouse behind the freezer, 3 birds (2 yesterday), 2 dead mice. I rugby tackled him yesterday to retrieve one of the birds.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 June 2022)

Whenever we move house I always imagine the small animals of the area coming together to throw a party. A bit like the scene after Darth Vader dies in Star Wars.


----------



## chaps89 (15 June 2022)

So Frank has an obsession with the toaster.
You can’t put something in to toast and leave it unattended cause he’s like grease lightening, the moment it pops up he’s there to grab whatever it is.
Occasionally he will also stick an investigative paw in too, so it lives turned off at the mains.
Today he took it one step further and put both front paws in as far as they would go, and unsurprisingly got stuck. 
I was on a work call with senior leadership and watching this out of the corner of my eye, heart in mouth. Luckily as I got up to retrieve him he wiggled out unharmed. 
I swear he’ll be the death of me one day, if not himself!


----------



## Cloball (17 June 2022)

@chaps89 lady I lodged with had two cats one would steal my toast out of the toaster and take it outside and the other would eat my museli  before I'd even put the milk on.

M has been on a spree killing at least 7 different rodents (in bits) across the house and garden in 24 hours. I can't wait to replace the carpets.


----------



## chaps89 (17 June 2022)

Cloball said:



@chaps89 lady I lodged with had two cats one would steal my toast out of the toaster and take it outside and the other would eat my museli  before I'd even put the milk on.

M has been on a spree killing at least 7 different rodents (in bits) across the house and garden in 24 hours. I can't wait to replace the carpets.
		
Click to expand...

See he’s very good and knows scrounging is not allowed, but I’ve never seen something move so fast as he does when he hears the toaster go. We’re wise to him now so he doesn’t often get the chance but honestly, he’s so clever and so quick!


----------



## chaps89 (9 July 2022)

Facebook has the magic answer for those of you whose cats bring things in


----------



## ycbm (9 July 2022)

Cloball said:



			OH who doesn't sleep well is most grumpy and has weirdly started miaowing in his sleep. The likeness is uncanny.
		
Click to expand...


I think we need a recording of that 🤣


----------



## Cloball (9 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I think we need a recording of that 🤣
		
Click to expand...

If it happens again 🤞
Today M threw a mouse at OHs head, OH is quite tall I think this is some skill! OH thinks it's a bit much for 6.30am bit is also secretly impressed.


----------



## honetpot (9 July 2022)

Everyone is exhausted including me, its been a very busy night. I had to leave my windows open so they spent most of the night hopping in and out, and fighting with each other. It must be the warm weather because the window is usually open, but only one goes out and come it at six, while the other sleeps on the pillow next to me, she only goes out in the day if it's over 22C.
  The feral bred brought in a full grown live grass snake last week, it was making its way out of the bedroom door, and a dead baby the other day.


----------



## Cloball (9 July 2022)

M says it's hot out, like butter would melt 🤨


----------



## smolmaus (9 July 2022)

The soft ginger boy is getting so bloody cheeky with his seat stealing, my arse hasn't even fully left the horizontal plane before he is leaping across the room. Somehow he looks like he has been curled up there for hours rather than 0.8 seconds.


----------



## Rumtytum (9 July 2022)

honetpot said:



			The feral bred brought in a full grown live grass snake last week, it was making its way out of the bedroom door.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry go but that made me laugh out loud 🤣.  My husband on the other hand would have had a total freak out!


----------



## RLS (12 July 2022)

I noticed older cat had caught a wee bird, but managed to catch him and take it off him. Bird looked ok, so was very pleased I had managed to save at least one victim. Was just opening my hand to release bird when there was a black & white flash in the corner of my vision, as younger cat launched himself out of the hedge, grabbed bird off my hand and disappeared off down the garden at 100mph


----------



## Oreo&Amy (12 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			Can't let the dogs have all the fun on the AAD thread  

Worst things our cats have ever done

-  eat an entire drumstick, plus plastic, off the Christmas turkey defrosting on the table.

- steal my hearing aid off a table and hide it, or eat it, I never did find it.


Yours?
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Rumtytum (12 July 2022)

RLS said:



			I noticed older cat had caught a wee bird, but managed to catch him and take it off him. Bird looked ok, so was very pleased I had managed to save at least one victim. Was just opening my hand to release bird when there was a black & white flash in the corner of my vision, as younger cat launched himself out of the hedge, grabbed bird off my hand and disappeared off down the garden at 100mph   

Click to expand...

Not really liking for the poor little bird’s sake but it’s just so cat typical…


----------



## Oreo&Amy (12 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			Can't let the dogs have all the fun on the AAD thread  

Worst things our cats have ever done

-  eat an entire drumstick, plus plastic, off the Christmas turkey defrosting on the table.

- steal my hearing aid off a table and hide it, or eat it, I never did find it.


Yours?
		
Click to expand...

Not as good as yours, but my lazy cat sat very comfortably sprawled as I rid the bonfire of rats; whilst I ran about like a headless chicken trying to whack them, cat (Olive) and dog (Caillich) watched me with faint amusement. Also cat (when a kitten) once pooed on my lovely white tennis shoes. First world problems much.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 July 2022)

Revolting cat jumped up and bit my arm which was on the armrest of the sofa for no reason whatsoever! 

He's since caught a mouse and tormented it by making it squeak loads, I tried to save it but to no avail apart from me being growled at.


----------



## Rumtytum (23 July 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Revolting cat jumped up and bit my arm which was on the armrest of the sofa for no reason whatsoever! 

He's since caught a mouse and tormented it by making it squeak loads, I tried to save it but to no avail apart from me being growled at.
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago my ex was asleep barefoot on the rug in front of the fire.  Tigga walked in, went straight to ex’s big toe and sank his fangs between the nail and the flesh. Hard.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 July 2022)

Decided to venture onto the roof of the house and panic. OH was able to save him. Not the first time he's had to be saved from himself.


----------



## Pippity (23 July 2022)

I put a pile of old wrapping paper on the dining table, to be taken out to the bin.

The cat is now asleep on it, and I've got a horrible feeling she's going to proclaim it The Only Comfortable Bed for at least a month, meaning I can't throw it out.

Damn it.


----------



## Ratface (23 July 2022)

Dreadful Kat has commandeered someone else's small weekend cruiser.  He's crouched in the bottom of the aft deck offering to tear their throats out if they try to get aboard.
I've bribed him out with some tuna, and they've hastily let go and scarpered!
Thug.


----------



## Cloball (27 July 2022)

Went away for 4 days as a return present we are given the resident robin 😭😭😭😭


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 August 2022)

Chose a new place to sleep while OH was part way through mowing the lawn. He'd popped inside for a quick lunch break, and found this when he went back outside. She was out for the count .

I was all for leaving her be, but OH gently moved her on. The dog got rather overexcited about it all but the cat soon sorted her out with a claws in bop on the nose - cat is defo the boss.


----------



## Rumtytum (27 August 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Chose a new place to sleep while OH was part way through mowing the lawn. He'd popped inside for a quick lunch break, and found this when he went back outside. She was out for the count .

I was all for leaving her be, but OH gently moved her on. The dog got rather overexcited about it all but the cat soon sorted her out with a claws in bop on the nose - cat is defo the boss.

View attachment 98424


View attachment 98425


View attachment 98426

Click to expand...

Been suffering withdrawal symptoms so your post is very welcome!
Cats - you’ve got to love ‘em 😂


----------



## Ratface (27 August 2022)

Cats rule!  Kevin Kat controls the dog citizenship on our pontoon.  He sits/sprawls on the wooden boards and they have to stop and wait for him to move.  If they bark, he wacks them on the nose, with or without claws, depending on how outraged he is by their dreadful behaviour!


----------



## HashRouge (27 August 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Chose a new place to sleep while OH was part way through mowing the lawn. He'd popped inside for a quick lunch break, and found this when he went back outside. She was out for the count .

I was all for leaving her be, but OH gently moved her on. The dog got rather overexcited about it all but the cat soon sorted her out with a claws in bop on the nose - cat is defo the boss.

View attachment 98424


View attachment 98425


View attachment 98426

Click to expand...

I see your OH wisely chose to wear clothes whilst disturbing sleeping cat...

I have just got back from a month in Costa Rica and Panama and met many very lovely cats. My particular favourite was a young black and white tom who had taken to hanging around the hostel I stayed at on the Caribbean coast. At first we thought he belonged to the hostel, but eventually we realised that he had just taken to coming and hanging out in the hostel social areas because he was very needy and loved attention. On our last night, he sat outside our dorm and wailed all night. I can see him being banned from the hostel in the near future!


----------



## wispagold (28 August 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Chose a new place to sleep while OH was part way through mowing the lawn. He'd popped inside for a quick lunch break, and found this when he went back outside. She was out for the count .

I was all for leaving her be, but OH gently moved her on. The dog got rather overexcited about it all but the cat soon sorted her out with a claws in bop on the nose - cat is defo the boss.

View attachment 98424


View attachment 98425


View attachment 98426

Click to expand...

Very cute, but all I could thin is that we have the same lawn mower!


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 August 2022)

wispagold said:



			Very cute, but all I could think is that we have the same lawn mower!
		
Click to expand...

Great workhorses, aren't they!


----------



## wispagold (28 August 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Great workhorses, aren't they!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant lawn mower, but very heavy! I still have worked out the best technique for turning round at the end of the row 😆


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (28 August 2022)

wispagold said:



			Very cute, but all I could thin is that we have the same lawn mower!
		
Click to expand...

Me too😀


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (29 November 2022)

Well teddy has out done himself today.

He very very nearly made me miss my bus.

Walking to the bus stop and about 50 metres from our house I spot a familiar figure prowling down the street. Disaster. Teddy always follows us. There is no limit to where he’ll go. We’ve set off on walks before and had to turn back and lock him in. I honestly think he’d have got on the bus with me so I had to walk my stupid cat back home and then leg it for the bus. A sprint in pitch black and freezing cold before 7:30am is not how I wanted my morning to go.


----------



## ycbm (29 November 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Well teddy has out done himself today.

He very very nearly made me miss my bus.

Walking to the bus stop and about 50 metres from our house I spot a familiar figure prowling down the street. Disaster. Teddy always follows us. There is no limit to where he’ll go. We’ve set off on walks before and had to turn back and lock him in. I honestly think he’d have got on the bus with me so I had to walk my stupid cat back home and then leg it for the bus. A sprint in pitch black and freezing cold before 7:30am is not how I wanted my morning to go.
		
Click to expand...

I had one of mine follow me on a 3 mile walk once!
.


----------



## Rumtytum (29 November 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Well teddy has out done himself today.

He very very nearly made me miss my bus.

Walking to the bus stop and about 50 metres from our house I spot a familiar figure prowling down the street. Disaster. Teddy always follows us. There is no limit to where he’ll go. We’ve set off on walks before and had to turn back and lock him in. I honestly think he’d have got on the bus with me so I had to walk my stupid cat back home and then leg it for the bus. A sprint in pitch black and freezing cold before 7:30am is not how I wanted my morning to go.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that happened obac, naughty Teddy! But it’s been a while since anyone posted on here and I’m so happy that cats are still behaving badly 😀


----------



## ycbm (29 November 2022)

For those who missed it on the photo thread,  this is my female keeping the ginger out of the house by blocking the cat door,  you can see her evil eyes.


----------



## Rumtytum (29 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			For those who missed it on the photo thread,  this is my female keeping the ginger out of the house by blocking the cat door,  you can see her evil eyes.

View attachment 103325

Click to expand...

Laughing again! Absolutely love this 🤣


----------



## Lady Jane (29 November 2022)

This thread needs to be more active! One of my favourites


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (29 November 2022)

The face of someone that knows they can do whatever they want and get away with it.

Last week he dragged a dead bird not much smaller than a pigeon across the floor leaving a lovely smear of blood across the utility, kitchen and hallway floor.


----------



## ycbm (29 November 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



View attachment 103364
The face of someone that knows they can do whatever they want and get away with it.

Last week he dragged a dead bird not much smaller than a pigeon across the floor leaving a lovely smear of blood across the utility, kitchen and hallway floor.
		
Click to expand...

But I am

a) beautiful
b) invincible
and
c) in charge
.


----------



## Gloi (29 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			But I am

a) beautiful
b) invincible
and
c) in charge
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a very beautiful cat 🐱


----------



## Bernster (30 November 2022)

Our little monkey has got a new trick, she is now pawing at my nose in the night when she wants attention!  She had previously weaponised her nose and used to stick that in yer eyeball when you were sleeping (mainly the OH as I tend to sleep through her antics).


----------



## smolmaus (30 November 2022)

I have skin breakouts on one side of my face from a little gremlin stealing half of my pillow then kneading my face and neck with her claws. If she is feeling like I've REALLY slept too long she has started casually sinking a claw into my bottom lip.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2022)

Everyone remember this? You need the sound up.


----------



## Rumtytum (30 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			Everyone remember this? You need the sound up.








Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣 still as good the fifth time round!


----------



## Backtoblack (30 November 2022)

My two were working as a pair, husband had a roast beef dinner on a tray watching the telly,one cat jumped into the coal bucket and started to pee,o h jumped up to grab it and put It in the litter tray, other cat leaped forward and pinched his meat off his dinner plate.


----------



## Ratface (2 December 2022)

Rumtytum said:



			🤣🤣🤣 still as good the fifth time round!
		
Click to expand...

I have one who does that on a nightly basis.  He always has biscuits and water available.  I have to retreat completely under the duvets to survive.


----------



## Cloball (2 December 2022)

M says hi, I'm currently saving for wipe clean flooring in the hall as I swear it's more mouse blood than carpet despite my scrubbing efforts.


----------



## ycbm (2 December 2022)

Cloball said:



View attachment 103452
M says hi, I'm currently saving for wipe clean flooring in the hall as I swear it's more mouse blood than carpet despite my scrubbing efforts.
		
Click to expand...

Am I right remembering that one was the one you found abandoned as a kitten? 
.


----------



## Cloball (2 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			Am I right remembering that one was the one you found abandoned as a kitten?
.
		
Click to expand...

My old neighbour, a vet nurse, did she gifted him to us when he fell out with her other cats.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (5 January 2023)

Teddy is lame behind  still shouted at me for locking his cat flap though so he can't be in too much pain.  I've locked him in for the day with OH working from home so will try and enforce some rest for today and ring vets late afternoon to see if I can get an appointment for tomorrow if no change.

Was happy for me to have a poke around and ate his breakfast so I'm not too worried yet...


----------



## ycbm (5 January 2023)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Teddy is lame behind  still shouted at me for locking his cat flap though so he can't be in too much pain.  I've locked him in for the day with OH working from home so will try and enforce some rest for today and ring vets late afternoon to see if I can get an appointment for tomorrow if no change.

Was happy for me to have a poke around and ate his breakfast so I'm not too worried yet...
		
Click to expand...


🤞


----------



## HollyWoozle (Sunday at 17:03)

Went to sleep on top of a birthday cake (fondant cake covered with a clean tea towel). 😂


----------



## Rumtytum (Sunday at 17:49)

HollyWoozle said:



			Went to sleep on top of a birthday cake (fondant cake covered with a clean tea towel). 😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 Photos???


----------



## HollyWoozle (Sunday at 18:06)

Sadly none but it was extra funny as it was one of those cakes with a photo of my brother printed into the icing 😂


----------

